# Shout to the Klopp: Liverpool FC 18/19



## Steel Icarus (Jun 5, 2018)

Well. What a season THAT was. No trophy but an amazing, exhilarating ride.

Do we have enough to seriously challenge for the league this season? Will teams shut up shop, and if they do, will Keita and the Ox have enough nous to open them up for the front three (whoever they are by game week one)?

Another good run in the Champs League isn't inconceivable, but what I want to see is us going close over 38 games.

So. What and who do we need for this to be more than just blinkered (ahem) Klopptimism?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2018)

Lots of transfer rumours flying around. Would hope that the CL final, CL qualification, attacking football and not least of all Klopp should be a strong draw for players. 

Emre Can is gone but that was no shock. The hope is they can hold on to the current talent. 

Realistically it is going to be tough to challenge for the PL title, but would be gutting to end up with no silverware again


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2018)

Great news as Lijnders returns to Liverpool staff


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2018)

As long as we do better in the league and domestic cups I'll be happy.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 5, 2018)

I'd like to see Buvac come back. Hoping he's not the glue behind Klopp, much like Pako was for Benitez it seemed!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2018)

Karius concussion debate rumbling on  Feel sorry for the lad and it looks like LFC are in contact with both Oblak & Alisson as a new #1 keeper  

A new £10m transfer target that has come up is Moses Simon, currently playing for Gent. 

Liverpool eye up move for £10m-rated international winger


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 6, 2018)

With Klopp's record in transfers, he could be going in for Dean from the Frog and Bucket Sunday League team, and I'd be up for it.

Anyway, better in the league is a must.
Put it this way, I'd be happy for us to go out in the Groups in Europe if that meant we had a decent run in in April/May.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2018)

Shaqiri for £12m ish sounds like a low risk transfer to me. He is good but a little inconsistent/lazy  

Liverpool consider Xherdan Shaqiri move

Sorry for the Times link/paywall ^


----------



## TruXta (Jun 7, 2018)

No thanks.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nabil Fekir: Liverpool close to deal for Lyon and France attacker

Also Shaqiri would be good, fairly 'cheap', and will good cover.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2018)

TruXta said:


> No thanks.


I recall that is what you said about Ox


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I recall that is what you said about Ox


Could be.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like Fekir is coming.  Just a keeper and a left back to go then.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice news


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 8, 2018)

You've had a great start to the transfer window, fair play.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2018)

Fabinho, Keïta, Fekir, Ox, Llalana 
Salah, Mané, Firmino and maybe Shaq 

Not shabby


----------



## cybershot (Jun 9, 2018)

Sir Kenny:

Arise Sir Kenny! Liverpool legend is finally knighted


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Sir Kenny:
> 
> Arise Sir Kenny! Liverpool legend is finally knighted



Yep. Thus proving having top criminals in the likes of drug dealers and money launderers, who you might even bring to 'arbitration' meetings to sort out 'problems' with agents, is no bar to getting on with the elite. In fact it probably helps.

Google Tommy Adams. Google Tommy Adams + Dalglish. 

'Finally' knighted? Right. Meaning it's taken 14 years for the media's collective memory to be wiped.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2018)

> Liverpool's move for Lyon and France forward Nabil Fekir is in doubt because the Reds have hesitated on concluding the £53m deal following the 24-year-old's medical.






Fekir deal in jeopardy over knee issue | Kopworld


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2018)

Emre Can released by Liverpool as club announce 10 departures


----------



## cybershot (Jun 9, 2018)

Quite the fall for Flanagan. 
Looked like a lad who could rise to the occasion. 

 

And became a bit of a flop. (Obviously the girlfriend beating was the beginning of the end I just wanted an excuse to post the picture with puns)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Emre Can released by Liverpool as club announce 10 departures



'Released' in a way not related to him making clear he's off to Juventus of course. 'You can't quit, you're fired!'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 9, 2018)

For now....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2018)

Liverpool’s 2018/2019 first six fixtures not looking too bad. Of course there are no easy games in the PL #jumpersforgoalposts 

West Ham (H)
Crystal Palace (A)
Brighton (H) 
Leicester (A)
Spurs (A)
Southampton (H)

Those leaked fixtures look right then


----------



## cybershot (Jun 14, 2018)

Not a bad fixture list as fixture lists go, there's no run of more than 2 big teams on the trot at any stage.

No reason why we can't pick up a good haul of points every month.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2018)

Liverpool fixtures for your digital calendar, stays up to date!

Load Liverpool games into your calendar application.

Game results and changes in schedules are updated automatically. Including games in the Champions League, Europa League, if applicable.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2018)

It looks likely that Salah will start/play against Uruguay 

Uruguay have a bit of a reputation so hope that no further harm comes to the lad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2018)

No doubt Fekir will play a fucking blinder for France


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2018)

Liverpool are hoping to sign 22-year-old Aston Villa midfielder Jack Grealish


----------



## Mungy (Jun 23, 2018)

Good luck, my redshite friends, for the coming season. Hope you do well. Hope we beat you home and away. Well a girl can dream


----------



## cybershot (Jun 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool are hoping to sign 22-year-old Aston Villa midfielder Jack Grealish



Hope not. They want £40m for him. Salah he is not.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 23, 2018)

Villa won't get 40 millions for him, they'll be lucky to get half that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2018)

£40m for Grealish  

United just signed Fred for £47m


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2018)

The Fekir to Liverpool saga takes another twist as Lyon name price


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just re-watched Salah's goal against Roma.

This World Cup can do one now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks like Danny Ings is leaving 

Fair play to the lad, he wants to play and will struggle to get much first team time.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 27, 2018)

Hmm, with Ings and Strurridge going (not that anyone wants to pay £15m, or his wages it seems) I do worry if we get injuries. I knew Brewster's coming through and we've also got Woodburn, but a bit more experience would be nice. I think Ings would get games if he stayed. Just not every week.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2018)

A big shirt to fill...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2018)

Who is Bobby Duncan? Everything you need on Liverpool's new man


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2018)

Xherdan Shaqiri’s move to Liverpool is likely to be confirmed after the World Cup


----------



## cybershot (Jun 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Xherdan Shaqiri’s move to Liverpool is likely to be confirmed after the World Cup



He really doesn’t come across as a Liverpool type player. If there even is such a thing but that’s my gut feeling. But Klopps’s history in the market is generally superb so hopefully I’m wrong and he’s not the next player we boo when he comes back after we sell him for being a twat! And we hardly ever boo ex players.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2018)

Interesting the rumours around Son Heung-min  surprised he is considering leaving Spuds and LFC are the bookies favourites to sign him.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Interesting the rumours around Son Heung-min  surprised he is considering leaving Spuds and LFC are the bookies favourites to sign him.



Would suit your style down to the ground, but doesn't he have to do national service soon?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Would suit your style down to the ground, but doesn't he have to do national service soon?


I had heard that yes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2018)

One slightly concerning rumour is that if Löw leaves the Germany role then they may come after Klopp


----------



## cybershot (Jun 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> One slightly concerning rumour is that if Löw leaves the Germany role then they may come after Klopp



Already seen this. Would he not find International football, boring? In that, there's not enough of it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Already seen this. Would he not find International football, boring? In that, there's not enough of it.


Would hope so. The chance to rebuild his national side might be a draw.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 29, 2018)

Maybe in a few years time, but I doubt right now. 
He's pretty much got free reign over Liverpool, is half way through building a 'squad in his own image', and is on a tidy wage.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2018)

Reading that Salah has signed a new 5 year deal and Mane is about to sign a 4/5 year deal 

Some good training pics at Melwood today with Fabhino and Keita too 



Fekir?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2018)

Salah, Mane and Firminho heading home without injury  time to rest and train 

Alexander-Arnold and Henderson still there with England  also Lovren likely to be playing at least one or likely two more games. 

Mignolet still there with Belgium but unlikely to play a part.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2018)

Some more speculation over some chancer called Dybala


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2018)

Could we see the return?



> Jurgen Klopp saluted the impact of Daniel Sturridge after he scored twice in Liverpool's 7-0 thrashing of Chester FC


----------



## cybershot (Jul 8, 2018)

He'll be injured before the start of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2018)

cybershot said:


> He'll be injured before the start of the season.


He is the Bryan Robson of hearts


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Liverpool's Daniel Sturridge 'better than Kane and Lukaku'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

John Arne Riise hints at shock Liverpool return

#legend


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

The latest on Liverpool's pursuit of Xherdan Shaqiri


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

_Liverpool are ready to bid £80m for Juventus'Argentine forward Paulo Dybala
_
Not seen or heard much about Dybala  

Also more gossip about Alisson


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2018)

Lovren looks boss.

#tryingtolookatthebrightside


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Lovren looks boss.
> 
> #tryingtolookatthebrightside


He's been great this tournament.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

Pickford to LFC 
Maguire to LFC 

#lovrenout


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2018)

Can we buy Fekir now, please.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 11, 2018)

Monday


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2018)

Lovren GOAT


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2018)

Clearly a tribute to the 91 away shirt. I think I like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2018)

_Liverpool target Nabil Fekir, 24, has told Lyon he still wants to move to Merseyside, with the France forward urging the clubs to restart talks after the World Cup final._


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (Jul 14, 2018)

Still have this feeling he’s gonna turn out to be a twat. Hope I’m wrong and Klopp puts him right from the start.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

From the BBC gossip page  


> Liverpool have made an offer for Barcelona's Dutch goalkeeper Jasper Cillessen, 29.
> 
> Lyon chairman Jean-Michel Aulas is open to Liverpool renewing their efforts to sign 24-year-old France attacking midfielder Nabil Fekir.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpool make £62m bid to sign Roma goalkeeper Alisson


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

Sounds like he has Chelski and Liverpool after him


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2018)

belboid said:


> Liverpool make £62m bid to sign Roma goalkeeper Alisson


I guess our aim is true.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2018)

Let’s hope he can catch for that much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like he has Chelski and Liverpool after him


My bet is Hazard and Courtois to Madrid


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

S☼I said:


> My bet is Hazard and Courtois to Madrid


Hazard sounds like he is off. Fair play to the new (betterb Ronaldo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Sturridge on where he sees himself playing this season

It might be nostalgia but I would really like it if Sturridge stayed with LFC and played well enough to at least support the front three. If the club were to sell him now they would get next to nothing for the lad anyway. If (as reported) he is playing well he could be a welcome return.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sturridge on where he sees himself playing this season
> 
> It might be nostalgia but I would really like it if Sturridge stayed with LFC and played well enough to at least support the front three. If the club were to sell him now they would get next to nothing for the lad anyway. If (as reported) he is playing well he could be a welcome return.


I've said it before but I do think he should go on loan to Everton. We could pay his wages to watch them suffer  That was always the old way


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Liverpool have agreed a fee of €65m upfront with €10m add-ons with Roma for Alisson, according to reports in Italy this morning.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool have agreed a fee of €65m upfront with €10m add-ons with Roma for Alisson, according to reports in Italy this morning.


Mental money but if we finally get a top tier goalie it's money well spent imo.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Mental money but if we finally get a top tier goalie it's money well spent imo.


I think it is a bit pricey for the lad but it would be a massive boost to a defence that has gone from weak to world class in a year


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2018)

£66.8 million for a goalie.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> £66.8 million for a goalie.


Yup 

If he has half the impact that VVD had on the team then money well spent


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> £66.8 million for a goalie.


Juve paid over 30 million for Buffon over 15 years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

TruXta

Your thoughts on Studge as a super sub?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> £66.8 million for a goalie.


How much was Andy Carroll?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> TruXta
> 
> Your thoughts on Studge as a super sub?


Sure why not


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Closer  
Liverpool close on world-record deal for Alisson as Roma accept £66.9m offer



TruXta said:


> Sure why not


 pleasing 

Hope he scores more than Sterling


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Sounds like deal done


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 18, 2018)

... rumours Pogba wants to go back Juventus....


...anyway, Liverpool thread and all that, this has been an fucking brilliant window so far.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> ... rumours Pogba wants to go back Juventus....


Why would he want to stay with Jose when he can play good football elsewhere? 


steveo87 said:


> ...anyway, Liverpool thread and all that, this has been an fucking brilliant window so far.


Fekir  or #kloppout


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2018)

> "Other clubs can go out and spend more money and collect top players. I want to do it differently. I would even do it differently if I could spend that money."


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Not all good news  

Big blow for Liverpool as Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain likely to miss entire season following knee surgery - Independent.ie


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2018)

Just caught the news about AOC. That's a real bugger


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just caught the news about AOC. That's a real bugger


Yeah  gutted for the team and more for him. Was not expecting him to have much of a season but gutting for him to potentially miss it all. Was playing great and is going to have to get back to form after getting fitness back.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Crude humour


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 19, 2018)

It's not ideal.
However I've also seen the one where he's playing the guitar (!) with Allez Allez Allez dubbed over the top.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Could numbers from Andrew Beasley (@BassTunedToRed) on Twitter (essential Twitter account to follow btw) regarding the cost of Alisson vs other PL keepers factoring in inflation etc. It IS a LOT of money for a keeper but VVD was the 'most expensive defender' in history (not accounting for inflation) and that worked out reasonably well...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2018)

Tim Flowers. Blast from the past.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Tim Flowers. Blast from the past.


Indeed  

Only posted this as thought it was a good guide to the 'value' of goalkeepers over time. I have read a few (not LFC fans) talking about the cost of Alisson but in my view they have just signed a world class player on a 5 (or 6 according to some) year contract which is good business.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Does not look too shabby (predicted squad vs West Ham)


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2018)

Milner over Hendo?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Milner over Hendo?


Millie has had all summer to recover. Hendo looked absolutely knackered after his last match in the WC.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 19, 2018)

Plus Henderson won't be back from holiday (Klopp literally had to force him) until after the West Ham game.

Possibly the same foor Bobby and Alison, too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Millie has had all summer to recover. Hendo looked absolutely knackered after his last match in the WC.


Milner will still be playing 90 minutes into his sixties #machine


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



And lo,
Alisson: Liverpool sign Brazil goalkeeper from Roma


----------



## Favelado (Jul 19, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> £66.8 million for a goalie.



There's no reason goalies shouldn't cost the same money as a defender or midfielder. Buffon's price back in the day was absolutely massive, but as long as you get a few years from the player, it's worth it.

Alisson Wonderland.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Does not look too shabby (predicted squad vs West Ham)


That's the first time in a couple of decades that our first-team looks better than United's on paper. Just plain better.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Blackburn 0-2 Liverpool

Goals for Lazar Markovic and Daniel Sturridge


----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 20, 2018)

Better photographer to boot.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jul 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Keïta,


Where will he play and will he start?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Where will he play and will he start?


Attacking midfielder. And oh yes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2018)

Klopp said this week he'll start as a "10" but could eventually be a "6".


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Where will he play and will he start?


Genuinely surprised you ask this. He is new to the club so not expecting miricales. However he has been outstanding in pre season games.


----------



## sealion (Jul 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Genuinely surprised you ask this.


Trying to sort out my fantasy team 


Badgers said:


> He is new to the club so not expecting miricales.


I know little about him other than reading some reports and stats, he sounds an exciting prospect.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> Trying to sort out my fantasy team
> 
> I know little about him other than reading some reports and stats, he sounds an exciting prospect.


Two seasons ago he was one of the top 5 midfielders in the Bundesliga. I think a combination of waiting a year to move plus injuries meant he was far less dominant last season. Or so they say. Supposed to be an upgrade on rather than a replacement for Can.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2018)

He's like a scoring version of Kante, from what YouTube clips show.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Keita seems to have linked up with Sturridge really well which is pleasing.


> I haven’t seen a midfielder like him for a while, he is something different. It’s crazy. The things he can do with the ball – he can defend, he can pass, he can dribble, he is fast, he is strong. He has got everything.


Daniel Sturridge surprised at how good Liverpool's new signing is

If he develops under Klopp in the same sort of way that Coutinho/Firmino/Salah/Mane have then can see him being an amazing player


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Keita seems to have linked up with Sturridge really well which is pleasing.
> 
> Daniel Sturridge surprised at how good Liverpool's new signing is


Bodes well for the 65 mins Studge will play this season.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Bodes well for the 65 mins Studge will play this season.


 

Studge is going to be a bench player really


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Studge is going to be a bench player really


If fit. I like Sturridge; he's never going to get through the work that we're expected to these days but a great option to bring on if needed, and he can feasibly come on for Sadio, Mo OR Bobby.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

S☼I said:


> If fit. I like Sturridge; he's never going to get through the work that we're expected to these days but a great option to bring on if needed, and he can feasibly come on for Sadio, Mo OR Bobby.


I am a Studge fan too. Has been hard on the lad going from a first team place, England squad and scoring loads to struggling with injuries. I think he is one of those players that becomes great when played with great players. Suarez is not popular but a fucking great striker and Studge with Salah/Mane/Firmino/Keita/Fekir will score goals


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Hopefully Adam Banana is another injury prone player that is going to find fitness and form this season. 

Why Adam Lallana has been training on his own this summer


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully Adam Banana is another injury prone player that is going to find fitness and form this season.
> 
> Why Adam Lallana has been training on his own this summer


The Echo has become such a cancer of a website


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully Adam Banana is another injury prone player that is going to find fitness and form at goodison this season.
> 
> Why Adam Lallana has been training on his own this summer


FIFY


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Been hearing rumours about Vida but did not think it was going anywhere.


> *Liverpool* have agreed a two-year deal with Croatia defender Domagoj Vida, 29, but must meet *Besiktas'* £22m asking price


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Not a bad result 

Relive Liverpool's 2-1 win over Man City

Analysis - FSG see first hand what summer ambition can bring

https://www.thisisanfield.com/2018/...5-talking-points-from-liverpool-2-1-man-city/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Love Milner on Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Jurgen Klopp v Jose Mourinho: Transfer spending compared


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Been hearing rumours about Vida but did not think it was going anywhere.


Source? Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Source? Badgers


That was the BBC 

Football gossip: Maguire, Rebic, Vida, Courtois, Milinkovic-Savic, Mina

Domagoj Vida, Liverpoolla anlaştı!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Rafael Camacho is getting some very good reviews 

Meet Rafa Camacho - The teen Klopp says is full of 'football joy'


----------



## cybershot (Jul 26, 2018)

What’s going on with buvac?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Bit of a mystery officially but there must have been a falling out  he has not turned up for pre-season training. 



> Pep Lijnders, who left his role as Liverpool development coach to become manager of NEC Nijmegen in January, has returned to the club after being dismissed by the Dutch side. The 35-year-old is expected to be offered the role as assistant manager, casting even more doubt over whether Buvac will ever return to the club.
> 
> The former Mainz and Borussia Dortmund No 2 is still employed by the club, who have not released any new details over his current situation.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad result
> 
> Relive Liverpool's 2-1 win over Man City
> 
> ...


I hate that ICC or whatever its called . Total rip off for those that attend as  the squads are diluted and loads of subs especially so soon after the WC. None can work out iwho 'wins' the 'competition' anyway. Didn't City have about 11 players still to return from a break after the world cup?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2018)

Vida latest 

Liverpool will not sign Vida - or any other centre-back


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> I hate that ICC or whatever its called . Total rip off for those that attend as  the squads are diluted and loads of subs especially so soon after the WC. None can work out iwho 'wins' the 'competition' anyway. Didn't City have about 11 players still to return from a break after the world cup?


City had 16, I think


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Vida latest
> 
> Liverpool will not sign Vida - or any other centre-back


Thank goodness. He has the worst hair and looks like a baddie that gets killed quite late on in a Steven Seagal straight-to-DVD "thriller". On the way to the final boss fight with Gary Busey


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 29, 2018)

Hope he does this in the prem against Manure (11 Mins)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Been read the #mufc fan comments on Twitter 

Shame LFC did not have Allison, Clyne, Lovren, Trent, Henderson, Keita really 

#kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Jose class as always 


> The referees were called by the baseball federation, they thought it was a baseball game and they had to deal with a soccer game





> We started the game with a lot of players who will not be in our squad on August 9. This is not my squad, not even half, not even 30% of my squad. So don't look to this.


 

Thanks for posting that video friedaweed

Great goal by Shaq and Sturridge still looking handy (4 goals) pre-season.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Jose class as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwing 30% of his squad under the bus. This is going to be a special season!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Throwing 30% of his squad under the bus. This is going to be a special season!


I am certain Jose is on his way out. Might be as early as January but more likely the end of the season. Reminds me of him at Chelsea, looking for a pay off to leave. 

Look at how the LFC team is with Klopp supporting players and just enjoying the amazing job he has. Jose is a dinosaur, the only reason (under him) any player would want to play under him is money.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2018)

#thisisyouryear


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

tommers said:


> #thisisyouryear


That is what people said last year and we showed them  

Oh


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

5 talking points from Reds' pre-season win over Man United


> Liverpool were simply fantastic; a joy to behold. 4-1 did not, in any way, flatter the performance. We had 65% possession, combined with 16 shots to United’s 3, with 9 on target to United’s 2.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2018)

Liverpool edge nearer to Champions League seedings boost


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> That is what people said last year and we showed them
> 
> Oh


Fighting on two fronts and did well, an all out assault on the premier might be whats needed, You're not short of european trophies anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2018)

Aaron Ramsey rumours  

#sillyseason


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Aaron Ramsey rumours
> 
> #sillyseason


I reckon we have enough in midfield. In fact all over.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 4, 2018)

A decent q&a here. 

Buvac, Fekir, Pulisic and all your questions answered


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2018)

Alisson

Trent  VVD  Lovren  Robbo

Fabinho  Hendo  Keita

Mo Bobby  Mane


And reserve team

Mignolet

Clyne  Gomez  Klavan  Moreno

Wijnaldum  Milner  Lallana

Shaquiri  Sturridge  Solanke

with Ox to come back at some point. Very strong squad, that.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2018)

Jurgen Klopp gives his verdict on Liverpool's win in Dublin and has special praise for keeper Alisson

Good win in Dublin last night  

Clean sheet for Alisson 

Milner, Wijnaldum, Salah, Sturridge and Moreno with the goals


----------



## cybershot (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m excited by Sturridge’s renaissance. However lack of starts once the season gets going will no doubt knock his confidence. Nice to see Klopp publically say he’s done enough to warrant him staying. Unless someone takes the risk with a large bid this week based on his pre season form, then I suspect we may end up accepting it with where he is in his contract.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2018)

I hope Studge stays (injury free) with LFC


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2018)

Shaq put in a good shift last night it seems


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Shaq put in a good shift last night it seems




That away kit is a shocker.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> That away kit is a shocker.


It's better close up; kid at my old school had it. I think it's smart.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2018)

how likely is sturridge to start games? i'm thinking of adding him to my FF team


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> how likely is sturridge to start games? i'm thinking of adding him to my FF team


Unlikely to be first choice often.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Shaq put in a good shift last night it seems



Alpine Messi.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

We was robbed  

Liverpool unluckiest Premier League team & Manchester United luckiest, says study


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

*Eagles pessimistic ahead of Liverpool’s 1st away trip*


> *One piece of advice for visiting fan:* Visit a Morley’s in south London!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Unlikely to be first choice often.


I heard suggestion that given his pre-season form and the fact that Firmino might be late back from the WC, Sturridge might start in the first couple of games of the season?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I heard suggestion that given his pre-season form and the fact that Firmino might be late back from the WC, Sturridge might start in the first couple of games of the season?


If fit 

Yeah, maybe. Going nowhere near him fantasy footy-wise, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Going nowhere near him fantasy footy-wise, though.


Then his plunder shall be all mine, bwa-ha-ha!

Maybe. Haven't decided


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2018)

Aye, not bad


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I heard suggestion that given his pre-season form and the fact that Firmino might be late back from the WC, Sturridge might start in the first couple of games of the season?



Firmino played in the friendly against Napoli at the weekend, so even if he only plays 60 minutes this weekend, one would assume he will start.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2018)

Firmino played under an hour total during the World Cup.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

Torino tonight. Is that the last pre-season game then? 


> Liverpool: Alisson; Alexander-Arnold, Phillips, Van Dijk, Moreno; Fabinho, Wijnaldum, Keita; Salah, Mane, Firmino
> 
> Subs: Karius, Grabara, Johnston, Clyne, Robertson, Henderson, Grujic, Lallana, Jones, Shaqiri, Camacho, Sturridge, Ings


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

Penalty miss from Fabinho  

Lucky Firmino has put them 1 up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

2-0 Gini


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2018)

3-1 Sturridge (again)


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2018)

Got 2 tickets for Liverpool V Brighton on the 25th!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2018)

Match Preview: Liverpool v West Ham United - Fans Corner


It is going to be 0-0 isn't it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2018)

Sturridge Hatrick worth a quid,?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2018)

4-1 to LFC


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

If Liverpool fans don’t use this as a player anthem there’s something wrong!!


----------



## agricola (Aug 12, 2018)

Klopp's celebration for the second goal then?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2018)

Great to see Sturridge scoring (as an England fan mainly), he deserves an injury free season.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 12, 2018)

Top of the league. Great start!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2018)

That will do then


----------



## TruXta (Aug 12, 2018)

More of this sort of thing.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 12, 2018)

Keita looks fucking immense!


----------



## harpo (Aug 12, 2018)

So did Mane.  Excellent start!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2018)

What time is MOTD on later?

Read that (alongside Keita) Milner and Gini played out of their skins too.

Seems City played well (without De Bruyne starting) and should have beated Arse by more than 0-2 at the Emirates


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2018)

Badgers Half ten.


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2018)

And it's worth watching - totally dominated West Ham. One of the goals was offside (don't know why they didn't VAR it) but could've been 5 or 6 nil really. Keita looks really, really promising.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> (don't know why they didn't VAR it).


Probably because there’s no VAR in the premier league.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> And it's worth watching - totally dominated West Ham. One of the goals was offside (don't know why they didn't VAR it) but could've been 5 or 6 nil really. Keita looks really, really promising.


Probably because VAR isn’t used in the Prem!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> Probably because there’s no VAR in the premier league.


Sorry. Didn’t see you got there before me! 

Guess Voley is a glory chaser who doesn’t actually pay any interest to what’s happening g in the world of football outside of the big games!


----------



## Voley (Aug 12, 2018)

1927 said:


> Sorry. Didn’t see you got there before me!
> 
> Guess Voley is a glory chaser who doesn’t actually pay any interest to what’s happening g in the world of football outside of the big games!


Other way round. I follow non-league mainly now.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> Other way round. I follow non-league mainly now.


Apologies.


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> One of the goals was offside (don't know why they didn't VAR it)



Would I have been unfair to call Salah offside for his goal? He wasn't when Robertson crossed to him, but he was when the ball was played wide to Robertson just before. Does he only become "active" at the second pass?

I quite enjoyed watching Liverpool today.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> Would I have been unfair to call Salah offside for his goal? He wasn't when Robertson crossed to him, but he was when the ball was played wide to Robertson just before. Does he only become "active" at the second pass?
> 
> I quite enjoyed watching Liverpool today.


He was offside, but it didn’t affect result!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2018)

1927 said:


> He was offside, but it didn’t affect result!


But I’m sure at end of season when Liverpool fail to win the title someone will show that if they’d had correct decisions all season they’d have been champions.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2018)

1927 said:


> He was offside, but it didn’t affect result!


He wasn't offside at any point according to the rules. Mane was very much offside for his second. Not that it mattered.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2018)

Atletico beating Real Madrid 4-2 in extra time of the super cup! Life without Ronaldo begins


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Fucking horse of a man!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

Lovely stuff


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpool’s last four games at Selhurst Park:

14 Feb 2015: Palace 1 LFC 2
06 Mar 2016: Palace 1 LFC 2
29 Oct 2016: Palace 2 LFC 4
31 Mar 2018: Palace 1 LFC 2


----------



## cybershot (Aug 20, 2018)

Not looking forward to this one.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2018)

Crystal Palace 3-1 Liverpool – November 23, 2014
Crystal Palace 3-3 Liverpool – May 5, 2014


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2018)

Loris Karius set to join Besiktas on two year loan


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Loris Karius set to join Besiktas on two year loan


Good. Just hope he doesn't drop the pen when it's time to sign, etc


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Not looking forward to this one.


I think it will be a 1-2 LFC win


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 21, 2018)

Got back from Selhurst earlier. Fantastic atmosphere all around really, I was close to the very noisy travelling Kop but the Holmesdale crowd were loud as well. And far more numerous.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 21, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Got back from Selhurst earlier. Fantastic atmosphere all around really, I was close to the very noisy travelling Kop but the Holmesdale crowd were loud as well. And far more numerous.



At least we didn't have to listen to that stupid fucking music they play whenever Palace score. I think this is what makes me dislike them more than anything else.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 21, 2018)

cybershot said:


> At least we didn't have to listen to that stupid fucking music they play whenever Palace score. I think this is what makes me dislike them more than anything else.


The side entertainment is indeed shit.


----------



## sealion (Aug 22, 2018)

Sign the Petition
Your cheat is worse than their cheat


----------



## TruXta (Aug 22, 2018)

sealion said:


> Sign the Petition
> Your cheat is worse than their cheat


Pettition eh.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> At least we didn't have to listen to that stupid fucking music they play whenever Palace score. I think this is what makes me dislike them more than anything else.



The cheerleaders?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Pettition eh.


Fucking clowns


----------



## cybershot (Aug 22, 2018)

Favelado said:


> The cheerleaders?



Don't they blast 'glad all over' out over the speakers after the goalscorer has been announced still? Embarrassing if so.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Don't they blast 'glad all over' out over the speakers after the goalscorer has been announced still? Embarrassing if so.


Yes they still do.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)

Roma fan jailed for Liverpool violence


----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2018)

Off to the game tomorrow. I expect 4-0.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Off to the game tomorrow. I expect 4-0.


Another clean sheet would be nice.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)

> The Reds have scored 19 Premier League goals at Anfield without conceding—the best run since Sir Kenny Dalglish’s class of 1987/88 scored 20 home league goals without reply.
> 
> Throw in the 3-0 thumping of Man City in the Champions League quarter-final and Jurgen Klopp‘s side have netted 22 goals without conceding against English opposition at Anfield, a phenomenal run of seven games dating back to February when Michail Antonio scored for West Ham


Alisson, Klopp's defence & chasing Kenny's '88 class


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2018)

2nd for shots faced? So worse than the likes West Bromwich Albion and others that ended up relegated? Not a reassuring stat to be honest and proves most stats are pointless. The only one that counts is the final score. 

Bound to concede an early goal now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)

Ye of little faith


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2018)

cybershot said:


> 2nd for shots faced? So worse than the likes West Bromwich Albion and others that ended up relegated? Not a reassuring stat to be honest and proves most stats are pointless. The only one that counts is the final score.
> 
> Bound to concede an early goal now.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic or dim here....


----------



## cybershot (Aug 25, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or dim here....



Dim


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)

Liking this a lot, especially Milner  the man is total futbal


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2018)

I really should remember we’ve got BT Sports. Just settling down for the second half.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpool-Brighton - Premier League 2018/2019 Live

Georginio Wijnaldum completed 100% of his passes in the first half (46/46)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)

70% possession
22 shots
8 shots on target

Great stats but only one goal (with that attack!) is a bit  and Brighton finished well.

Top of the league with no goals conceded is a great start to the campaign. Should have been 3/4/5 goals (GD matters) though.


----------



## sealion (Aug 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Great stats but only one goal (with that attack!) is a bit  and Brighton finished well.


It was the so called lesser teams that you struggled against last season, Burnley, west brom and Stoke came and frustrated and nicked a point. Winning when not at your best is a good sign for the season ahead.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 26, 2018)

Frustrating game to watch at the ground. One just didn’t feel enough and was very squeaky bum towards the end.

Was 2 rows from the back of the main stand. Don’t need to go the gym after going
Up those steps. Thank god there are esculators just to get to the main upper section. Great view for students of the tactical aspect of the game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2018)

Three straight clean sheets is a very good thing. Those are what win you things.

Early days but looking very good to mount a stronger challenge than last season.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2018)

Name the players


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2018)

Lovely evening's football.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 30, 2018)

PSG, Napoli and Red Star Belgrade in Champion's League group stage. Tough group but should be some cracking games. 

Come on you Reds!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2018)

Not an easy group but a better draw than Spurs. On paper Man City have the easiest draw of the UK clubs


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2018)

Carabao Cup third-round draw: Liverpool drawn at home to Chelsea


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2018)

A chance for the youngsters, returners (Banana and Studge?) and newcomers (Fabinho please) to show that they have what it takes.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not an easy group but a better draw than Spurs. On paper Man City have the easiest draw of the UK clubs


Prob need a seperate thread on the CL but City looked nailed on to finish first, Depends which man Utd turn up if it's the Brighton type side they've got problems, Liverpool's group could be/ couldn't be straight foward , whilst Spurs I have every confidence in.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Going to be a tough game away today. They have no Vardy which helps but the record away to Leicester is pretty even 

Liverpool have never won the first 4 games of a premier league season so a win would be a great result. A win with a clean sheet would be amazing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Sep 1, 2018)

Alisson had that coming after the Birghton game. He's out-and-out Grobbelaar. Hopefully not in a betting sense.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Good first half but a bit of a goalkeeping  that. To be fair Leicester have been decent all game.

Hopefully LFC can hold on and win this. Either Spuds, Watford or both are going to lose their perfect records today so top 4 is going to change.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Alisson had that coming after the Birghton game. He's out-and-out Grobbelaar. Hopefully not in a betting sense.


Bruce was innocent


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Conceded a goal away #kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Milner now level (7th) with Beckham on 80 assists. 

*Top six Premier League assisters:*
Ryan Giggs 162
Cesc Fabregas 111
Wayne Rooney 103
Frank Lampard 102
Dennis Bergkamp 94
Steven Gerrard 92


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2018)

We have played poorly the last tree games, can't wait for us to click.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2018)

Dandred said:


> We have played poorly the last tree games, can't wait for us to click.


Poorly? Bit on the hyperbolic side. We've been ok. Good enough for the opponents we've faced. Definitely need to step it up for the big boys but that's rarely been a problem.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 2, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Poorly? Bit on the hyperbolic side. We've been ok. Good enough for the opponents we've faced. Definitely need to step it up for the big boys but that's rarely been a problem.


Well we still haven't really clicked is what I meant, haven't gotten out of third gear, yet!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 2, 2018)

goldenecitrone said:


> PSG, Napoli and Red Star Belgrade in Champion's League group stage. Tough group but should be some cracking games.
> 
> Come on you Reds!


Those Napoli games aren't going to be friendly affairs off the pitch this year


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Well we still haven't really clicked is what I meant, haven't gotten out of third gear, yet!


Fair description that. Does not seem that any of the big six are showing great form or consistency though.

International break now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2018)

Andy Robertson has been named Scotland captain


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2018)

Jordan Henderson signs new long-term LFC contract

Hendo


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Lallana injured during England training


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2018)

Who?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Who?


The pretty lad 
LFC pay him £110k a week


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Lallana injured during England training


Keeping the physio couch warm for Milnerclause and Sturreachedgroinidge then


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2018)

FFS


----------



## cybershot (Sep 6, 2018)

That's years old, but still funny.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2018)

Shame he is not wearing a captains armband


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Been in a bit of a codeine induced haze today due to chronic pain. Had to double check is was internationals this weekend when I heard that "Arsenal thrashed Liverpool 5-0" on the local news. 

Seriously shat me pants there for a minute.

Well done Arsenal women


WSL: Arsenal Women beat Liverpool Women 5-0 as Vivianne Miedema stars


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 9, 2018)

Apparently I was singing Allez, Allez, Allez in my sleep last night.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 9, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> FFSView attachment 146166



He's going to slip in those shoes.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking forward to Spurs away on Saturday  
Shame it is a 12:30 breakfast kick off but I have someones SkyGo login so can watch it live for a change.  

First 'big six' team of the season


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Shame he is not wearing a captains armband


shame he's become a hun


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2018)

PSG pick up another injury; 5 players out of LFC clash now – The Empire of The Kop

Leaves them with a 'really threadbare' likely starting eleven:

Areola; Meunier; Kimpembe, Silva, N'Soki; Marquinhos, Diarra; Mbappe, Neymar, Di Maria, Cavani


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> shame he's become a hun



The silly sod has dived in with both feet.


----------



## LiamO (Sep 13, 2018)

Wonder if he brings his (Catholic) kids to Sevco matches? Then they can listen happily to thousands of grown men singing about being 'up to their knees in Fenian blood'. Oh the joys.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2018)

Would swap Firmino in that ^


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2018)

Good thus far (0-2) but really should have scored more than that. The team have still not got going.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 15, 2018)

If this is Liverpool at 80% capacity then we'll be a handful for any team once we really get going.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2018)

TruXta said:


> If this is Liverpool at 80% capacity then we'll be a handful for any team once we really get going.


Yup. Spurs were well off form but the Reds also made a lot of mistakes and missed a lot of chances 

Milner though #beast



Stuart Pearce paid Liverpool midfielder James Milner a huge compliment


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2018)

One game down ^ and now only 2nd #kloppout


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

Should be a decent game tonight  

Difficult to predict


----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Should be a decent game tonight
> 
> Difficult to predict


Psg don't have a great record away from home in the cl, could be a goal fest tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> Psg don't have a great record away from home in the cl, could be a goal fest tonight.



First CL game so might be a bit cagey. 
PSG not great away but LFC have not really found form yet


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Check out @SpionKop206’s Tweet: 

Moyes at it again.


Incidentally, 2-1.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2018)

sealion said:


> Psg don't have a great record away from home in the cl, could be a goal fest tonight.


New manager as well will take some time for his method of playing to translate . Good time to play PSG imv


----------



## belboid (Sep 18, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> New manager as well will take some time for his method of playing to translate . Good time to play PSG imv


Played 5, won 5, scored 17 goals. They seem to be doing okay.


----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> LFC have not really found form yet


Not doing too badly as it is!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

I reckon this could end up a stalemate.


----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2018)

belboid said:


> Played 5, won 5, scored 17 goals. They seem to be doing okay.


Ligue 1 is very poor tbf and most clubs have given up trying since psg spent big.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

Who has the match coverage this time around? 
BT Sport, Sky, ITV, Amazon? 

I will probably listen on the wireless in bed


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Who has the match coverage this time around?
> BT Sport, Sky, ITV, Amazon?
> 
> I will probably listen on the wireless in bed


BT has all the CL games


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I reckon this could end up a stalemate.


I hope not but as I said 'cagey' might be the word. On paper this group is these two on top so they might cancel each other out. That said an early goal might open things up  

#scared


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> BT has all the CL games


FFS


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2018)

belboid said:


> Played 5, won 5, scored 17 goals. They seem to be doing okay.


French League


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> French League


French opening...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2018)

Any good places to look for streams, not got BT Sport. Acestream Kodi adds on etc i'm fine with as long as they are reliable.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

Good little chart on the two attacking front trios 

Champions League is back: The best games to watch this week


> Neymar left Barcelona for PSG in the summer of 2017 for a world record £200m, joining £165.7m Kylian Mbappe and the club's all-time top scorer Edinson Cavani in a fearsome front three.
> 
> But Liverpool's is equally impressive, with Roberto Firmino, Sadio Mane and Mohamed Salah each scoring 10 Champions League goals last season - three of only four players to hit double figures in the tournament.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Any good places to look for streams, not got BT Sport. Acestream Kodi adds on etc i'm fine with as long as they are reliable.



Useful Reddit page for future ref:


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

Oooo Bobby! 

That was a bit too flabby up front in part, but overall we bossed PSG. Also - is this the start of Danny Sturridge's redemption arc?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah. Made a meal of that and they were shite really. We need to get tight now.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2018)

Totally deserved to win that one. Some sloppy passing let us down, they should never have had a sniff.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2018)

Great goal from Firminho, brilliant game.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 18, 2018)

Fucking hate PSG. That is all . . .


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Great goal from Firminho, brilliant game.


Nothing personal Maggot, but why do so many people write and pronounce Roberto FirmINO's name with a H? It's like some kind of linguistic virus at this stage.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Fucking hate PSG. That is all . . .


Gotta admire Thiago, Mbappe and Cavani. Neymar not so much.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Gotta admire Thiago, Mbappe and Cavani. Neymar not so much.



Nah. Horrible club. Fuck 'em.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Nah. Horrible club. Fuck 'em.


Ok


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 18, 2018)

Increasingly coming to believe Neymar is aiming to be the most famous player in the world, not the best. Give him a tenth of James Milner's integrity and honesty and he might become the footballer he should be.

What a great result tonight, though. And a great start to the season.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Nothing personal Maggot, but why do so many people write and pronounce Roberto FirmINO's name with a H? It's like some kind of linguistic virus at this stage.


Cos he's Brazilian.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Cos he's Brazilian.


Yes, but I know for a fact that you can read, and I reckon you also know that those names are spelled with a H. Inho. Not INO.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

Good result. Not quite the 4-1 prediction I went for but a good 3 points to start the campaign 

Also helpful that Red Star and Naploi drew


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 147210
> 
> One game down ^ and now only 2nd #kloppout


So far played two and won two of the seven tough games. Southampton the easiest game (on paper) so will be interesting to see who Klopp picks for this one


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Eyelights ear


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 19, 2018)

Well done Liverpool, kept going though I thought the PSG midfield were very poor .Mbappe though impressives me every time I see him.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2018)

French football isn’t looking to ropey tonight.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> French football isn’t looking to ropey tonight.


Too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2018)

belboid said:


> French football isn’t looking to ropey tonight.


Fekir looked pretty decent too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fekir looked pretty decent too


We're letting him bake for another year.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2018)

POTW

Champions League Player of the Week award nominees: 

James Milner
Nabil Fekir
Lionel Messi
Paul Pogba


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 20, 2018)

More impressed with the performance of their ultras than their team tbh


----------



## LiamO (Sep 20, 2018)

After 30 mins of the game and their incessant 'drumming', I couldn't help but think 'OK. Heard you. Now STFU"

Pretty impressive when they went two down though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2018)

> Liverpool defender Dejan Lovren could face up to five years in jail after he was charged with perjury in his native Croatia. He denies the charges.


Dejan Lovren denies wrongdoing after being charged with perjury

Bit mucky


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Dejan Lovren denies wrongdoing after being charged with perjury



Was he in court when he said he was one of the best defenders in the world?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

Injury updates

LFC fitness update: Lovren, Lallana, Ox, Solanke and Origi


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

Milner contract negotiations ongoing


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2018)

Check out @foxylfc974’s Tweet:


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2018)

I think we can stop the League now.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2018)

and  at United


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

Good result...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

That will do, so far...


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2018)

Feel a bit sorry for Shaqiri getting subbed half-time like that. I can see why Klopp did it but he had a really good first half. Like him a lot, really strong player.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks to West Ham they are the only side with a 100% win record  also pleasing to see Utd dropping more points  been enjoying reading the #mufc twitter comments and the fans trying to understand why they are paying £500k a week for Sanchez 

 

Next two both against CFC in the same week  Suspect both teams will be making a lot of changes on Wednesday.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2018)

Not massively bothered about the league cup, but the next three matches after that, against Chelsea in the league, Napoli in the CL and City in the league, should answer further questions about our true top level at this stage of the season. I have confidence we can emerge unbeaten at least.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2018)

So next five fixtures are 
Chelsea (h)
Chelsea (a)
Napoli (a)
Man City (h)
Huddersfield  (a)

I predict at least 7 points from the league matches and a win in both cup games.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I predict at least 7 points from the league matches and a win in both cup games.


I am not fussed about the league cup either but I think a good win will be good for morale before a tough away game at Stamford Bridge. 

Obviously the big test is going to be City, but at least they are coming to Anfield. They dropped two points away to Wolves and dropped a clanger away to Lyon but have won all their other games comfortably and have the best GD in the table.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2018)

Some interesting stats from the BBC 

Premier League: How are teams doing compared with same fixtures last season?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 24, 2018)

Shaquiri will no doubt start on Wednesday. Possibly the only one who started at the weekend. So may explain the early sub. It’s nice to finally field a team in league cup that will still look strong on paper minus mignolet. 

I am actually bothered. A good cup run for the fringe players will do wonders for their morale as well as everyone else’s. And quite frankly. I’ll accept any kind of silverware to get back above united on the trophy count.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2018)

Fifa awards are a bit odd


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Mignolet starting 



> Reds manager Jurgen Klopp said he will play a "really strong side" for the cup fixture but the inclusion of Mignolet was the only change he confirmed at his pre-match news conference.
> 
> "I will not name a number of changes," Klopp said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Not bad that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Mickey Mouse Cup


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank fuck that's not our first team anymore.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2018)

A shame we couldn't capitalise on our dominance in the start of the 2nd half, but Hazard made all the difference. Some player.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2018)

As for our side, Sturridge looks sharp, as does the back line mostly. A midfield with Fabinho and Keita looked good in parts, but the latter I thought faded in the final quarter.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Shame to lose that but it is the one I would have chosen to lose of this current run of games. Chelsea can focus on the EFL and Europa cups 

#notbitter


----------



## Voley (Sep 26, 2018)

Hazards goal was a belter. Sturridge managing to miss an open goal was pretty impressive too tbf.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 26, 2018)

Could have gone either way tbh . A couple of missed chanes for both teams but Hazard's goal was like honey from heaven.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 26, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Could have gone either way tbh . A couple of missed chanes for both teams but Hazard's goal was like honey from heaven.


Sat in the top tier of the new stand tonight for the first time I didn't like stitting that high up at all, I was however quite impressed that the seats seemed to have some sort of telepathic function.... cos I'd could see him fucking scoring from the minute the second half kicked off.



Badgers said:


> View attachment 148051
> 
> Not bad that


Once I'd adjusted my view I was quite surprised to find out how many non youth squad players we didn't have on the pitch tonight especially the way we were playing, mind you I thought Chelski had sent the kids up too. I said to my daughter "Who's the young kid that's just missed the sitter girl?"
"That's Sturridge dad, would you like to try my glasses" she replied.

Fuck specsavers I'll be back in the Kop from now on. Shit view, shit performance.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2018)

Great goal


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 27, 2018)

Who's going to take Liverpool's place in the league now they've been "destroyed"?  

Sad day for you lads. It's been a good run, but I guess it was always going to end one day. I guess you've still got Everton and the Manchester clubs if you still want to support a local team


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 27, 2018)

The39thStep said:


>




That's quite some support in the away end, we must have been allocated some extra seats?
The attendance itself was pretty good, 45,500, on a Wed night, Lge Cup and live on telly. I know it's Lpool v Chelsea but still impressive.

Great game, some crazy misses but what a goal.


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> That's quite some support in the away end, we must have been allocated some extra seats?


Clubs have to give a bigger allocation for cup games, it's a percentage worked out on the whole capacity.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> Clubs have to give a bigger allocation for cup games, it's a percentage worked out on the whole capacity.



I weren't sure they still did that.
I do remember going to Old Trafford though with 9,000 Chelsea in a League Cup Semi.
Robben scored a last minute winner from one of those crosses that land in the net. Superb.

Sorry for the derail Lpool fans but it was Man U we beat so that's gotta cheer you up.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> That's quite some support in the away end, we must have been allocated some extra seats?
> The attendance itself was pretty good, 45,500, on a Wed night, Lge Cup and live on telly. I know it's Lpool v Chelsea but still impressive.
> 
> Great game, some crazy misses but what a goal.


You get the full lower Anfield Road end in a cup game if you can use the allocation, it's always been like that and as much as I hate to say it your lot were in good song and numbers for a midweek game  Still cunts mind especially the one who ran on the pitch at a fucking EFL game 

We always have a good turnout for cup games though because the tourists and reduced price kids tickets, so you can take your bairns and still pay the mortgage, fill the gaps the season ticket holders leave if they don't enter the auto cup scheme at the beginning of the season. I was surrounded by little people and overseas visitors with sexy armbands and shopping bags last night. There's also an increase in gobshites though reliving the 2005 CL semi shouting abuse and gesticulating like they're at home watching it on the telly after 10 cans of artois. That's always entertaining for the children though I suppose

I ended up asking a bloke in front of me if it was his first time at the match and pointed out that "You don't need to stand up for throw-ins mate, just close shaves and goals" 

I do find it more of a satisfying anthropological experience these days than a pleasing football fix on nights like last night 

I think I'm probably more terraced than top tier though.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 28, 2018)

"You don't need to stand up for throw-ins mate, just close shaves and goals"

Love it friedaweed 

I had some tourists in front of me in the Shed Upper one year, after 10 minutes I said to him "the pitch is that way mate"


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> "You don't need to stand up for throw-ins mate, just close shaves and goals"
> 
> Love it friedaweed
> 
> I had some tourists in front of me in the Shed Upper one year, after 10 minutes I said to him "the pitch is that way mate"




Modern football fans


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> View attachment 148271
> 
> Modern football fans



Oh dear. That's like wearing a plaster cast cos your fave player has a broken leg.


----------



## sealion (Sep 28, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Oh dear. That's like wearing a plaster cast cos your fave player has a broken leg.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Sat in the top tier of the new stand tonight for the first time I didn't like stitting that high up at all, I was however quite impressed that the seats seemed to have some sort of telepathic function.... cos I'd could see him fucking scoring from the minute the second half kicked off.
> 
> 
> Once I'd adjusted my view I was quite surprised to find out how many non youth squad players we didn't have on the pitch tonight especially the way we were playing, mind you I thought Chelski had sent the kids up too. I said to my daughter "Who's the young kid that's just missed the sitter girl?"
> ...



I love it up there. Proper tactical full view of the pitch without moving head and able to see where everyone is and point out the pockets of space and like you say be able to see what’s about to happen in your head and then see it play out in reality seconds later.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

At Camp Nou and the Bernabéu, especially the former, you can only watch the tactics in the top tier and nothing else, you can't make out the players' faces from that distance.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I love it up there. Proper tactical full view of the pitch without moving head and able to see where everyone is and point out the pockets of space and like you say be able to see what’s about to happen in your head and then see it play out in reality seconds later.


Yeah it was interesting for that. You can see so much more when you're higher up but the atmosphere is totally lacking for me. I'm just a kopite at heart. I very seldomly watch the game from outside of the kop. Anyway you can't moan about free tickets especially when they cost as much as they should of. I've been offered a few games in those seats this season so I can't moan. I'll try and swap them instead 

I did wonder why people didn't take binoculars


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah it was interesting for that. You can see so much more when you're higher up but the atmosphere is totally lacking for me. I'm just a kopite at heart. I very seldomly watch the game from outside of the kop. Anyway you can't moan about free tickets especially when they cost as much as they should of. I've been offered a few games in those seats this season so I can't moan. I'll try and swap them instead
> 
> I did wonder why people didn't take binoculars



Isn't it more hipster to be an Upper Anny fan? You have the "banter" (i.e. cup of shit) with the visiting fans and such? I was on an LFC forum that made a case for it - but when I've been to Anfield it's usually been in the Upper Cemetery.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Isn't it more hipster to be an Upper Anny fan? You have the "banter" (i.e. cup of shit) with the visiting fans and such? I was on an LFC forum that made a case for it - but when I've been to Anfield it's usually been in the Upper Cemetery.



Anfield Road is shocking. There’s a bit of banter but the problem is it’s like watching the game through a letter box and the seats are uncomfortable. After that dalglish stand is just as bad for comfort and has no atmosphere what so ever.

The new main stand has been ok the two times I’ve been in it. Been more on the side of the Anfield Road end so closer to away fans and you get that bit of banter but for both times I went there was plenty of singing.

Can’t beat the kop however especially if you can get in the hallowed block 305. At one point I was lucky enough to always get tickets in x05 which spoiled me that to the point I wouldn’t go anymore unless I was up there.

Now I’ve been in the main stand a couple of times I’m happy to sit in there too. Mate had some spares for Anny road against Southampton. While I didn’t want to come across as a snob I just said I couldn’t make it and had other plans! It’s really not worth the money, let alone the travel, feeding yourself etc etc to end up barely being able to see what’s going on.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

Sounds like you wouldn't enjoy Rayo much. Stand wobbling to the point of dangerous, seats painful and covered in birdshit. Good atmosphere though.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

Very apprehensive about today. Klopp is doing a brilliant job but I think we've been a little lucky to have a 100% record for as long as this.
I would definitely take a point today.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Very apprehensive about today. Klopp is doing a brilliant job but I think we've been a little lucky to have a 100% record for as long as this.
> I would definitely take a point today.


Well then. 

Would have said the same before the game. OTOH. We weren't really all there, especially up front. It took a Sturridge moment to level a tie where the score could have been Chelsea 3 - Liverpool 4 at that stage, had key incidents panned out differently.

In other words, I think we could have been a lot more clinical and probably had more clear chances than Chelsea. Whereas I felt Chelsea were more playing at or near their best. 

That said we could easily have lost deep into overtime without that being a great crime.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Isn't it more hipster to be an Upper Anny fan? You have the "banter" (i.e. cup of shit) with the visiting fans and such? I was on an LFC forum that made a case for it - but when I've been to Anfield it's usually been in the Upper Cemetery.


That's like thinking you're more Everton because you're in the Park End venting your spleen every week mate.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2018)

Great goal from the young lad


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2018)

Missed the game (all the games) yesterday. Shame to have lost the wining run but a point away at Chelsea is not a bad result.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Favelado (Sep 30, 2018)

Whatever. Football existed before PL.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Whatever. Football existed before PL.


A bugbear of mine, that, too. 

My first reaction was 'What about Rush?'


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2018)

Voley said:


> A bugbear of mine, that, too.
> 
> My first reaction was 'What about Rush?'


Roger Hunt 245, Billy Liddell 215, Kenny 118


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2018)

This just made me chortle 

WSL: Abbie McManus scores incredible own goal for Man City against Birmingham


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2018)

Sounds like a shocker


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2018)

Ugh. The first proper stinker of a match for a while, but you could say it was coming. Stale and sloppy. Gomez, VVD and Allison are the only players coming out of that with any kind of dignity.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 3, 2018)

I think our results have flattered slightly - only slightly but not surprised at an away defeat in Naples.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 3, 2018)

Could have been more tbh. I think the Chelsea game took a bit out of the players .


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Could have been more tbh. I think the Chelsea game took a bit out of the players .


I think it set in before that, but those two games certainly accelerated the decline. It's time to test the strength in depth.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 3, 2018)

3 games without a win. This is mourinho Standard. Klopp out.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2018)

> Some City fans have considered arriving on Merseyside early to line the route to the stadium in an attempt to prevent any repeat.



This will end well 
Liverpool responsible for Man City bus safety - Pep Guardiola


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2018)

This game is going be a disaster for LFC or a Premier League classic I think. It depends on how LFC turn up. 

Would you take a draw?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> This game is going be a disaster for LFC or a Premier League classic I think. It depends on how LFC turn up.
> 
> Would you take a draw?


I think it'll actually be the game where Mo finds form tbh and we can  all build our hopes up again 

I've never been one to get too excited about the other club from Manchester which is why I shall be passing on the tickets I've been offered and letting my daughter go through the pain whilst listening to it in the shed whilst fixing the lads mountain bike 

I've always enjoyed radio city for an iffy game  Fingers crossed fitting hydraulic brakes aint easy


----------



## cybershot (Oct 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> This game is going be a disaster for LFC or a Premier League classic I think. It depends on how LFC turn up.
> 
> Would you take a draw?



I think someone is going to take a hammering. I’m just not sure who. 

We’ve gone from great to mediocre very quickly in the Chelsea/Napoli games so some players need to wake up.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 6, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> This will end well
> Liverpool responsible for Man City bus safety - Pep Guardiola



All eight of them...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> This game is going be a disaster for LFC or a Premier League classic I think.


I mean, not sure there needs to be any "or" about it...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 7, 2018)

Can't believe we're joint top with citeh having both played like that


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Can't believe we're joint top with citeh having both played like that


Boring game, which is the last thing I expected to say. Neither team deserved to win.

On the upside, we're playing decent football and are 2nd on GD. If we start clicking there's no reason we shouldn't be able to put some distance between us and the chasing pack, all the while keeping up with City.

Thought Keita looked a lot better than his last few outings. Back four very good, Gomez continuing his journey into world class defending. Lovren was assured too.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 7, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Boring game, which is the last thing I expected to say. Neither team deserved to win.
> 
> On the upside, we're playing decent football and are 2nd on GD. If we start clicking there's no reason we shouldn't be able to put some distance between us and the chasing pack, all the while keeping up with City.
> 
> Thought Keita looked a lot better than his last few outings. Back four very good, Gomez continuing his journey into world class defending. Lovren was assured too.


Got delayed on my journey home so only saw the last 15 on telly courtesy of my brother setting me up with an IPTV account up but they sounded solid on the radio. I think Virgil is one of the best things we've done in a long while.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Got delayed on my journey home so only saw the last 15 on telly courtesy of my brother setting me up with an IPTV account up but they sounded solid on the radio. I think Virgil is one of the best things we've done in a long while.


No doubt that with him and Becker we're a completely different proposition at the back. That said I think Gomez has been the outstanding defender so far this season. His RB play today was a different class than his performances last season. OK, so he doesn't have TAA's range of passing, but he's faster, stronger and better at defending.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2018)

Very surprised that game was so dull, given the attacking talent both sides have. Shame.


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2018)

This just popped up on Twitter.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> This just popped up on Twitter.



Now you'd have player who was slid in on like McMahon was at the touchline throw themselves in the air to get the defender sent off.
#gamesgone


----------



## Voley (Oct 13, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Now you'd have player who was slid in on like McMahon was at the touchline throw themselves in the air to get the defender sent off.
> #gamesgone


Yup. I love his touch to take the ball away from the tackle.

#moanyoldbloke 

While we're reminiscing though, this also popped up today. My Dad wouldn't let me go in here because 'It's fucking savage.'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> Yup. I love his touch to take the ball away from the tackle.
> 
> #moanyoldbloke
> 
> While we're reminiscing though, this also popped up today. My Dad wouldn't let me go in here because 'It's fucking savage.'




Just got triggered. I was still dressing like this in 1981. I think my parents hated me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2018)

Any Salah injury news?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Any Salah injury news?


Just hope he doesn't play again for Egypt this break...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2018)

Retro post: Golden Goal: John Barnes for Liverpool v QPR (1987)

God that 87/88 team were good.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2018)

Why Liverpool must avoid the Mourinho and Man Utd trap


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2018)

Line up changes on Saturday 

https://www.liverpoolfc.com/amp/new...pool-fitness-latest?__twitter_impression=true

Sturridge and Shaqiri likely to start. Lallana?

If they keep a clean sheet against Huddersfield on Saturday it will be the first time in the club's 126-year history that they have only conceded three goals in the opening nine matches of a league campaign


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 19, 2018)

My...GOD!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Sloppy game 

Fabinho has been good and Salah has scored which is something I suppose


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 20, 2018)

Winning ugly. Exactly what's needed.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2018)

I've rarely seen us play that many sloppy passes in the final third. I reckon we're due a ketchup bottle explosion soon. But overall



S☼I said:


> Winning ugly. Exactly what's needed.



^^^
this


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Played 9
Won 7
Drawn 2

The two draws were Man City and Chelsea (away) so overall good stuff. Just not playing the football we have come to expect


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Played 9
> Won 7
> Drawn 2
> 
> The two draws were Man City and Chelsea (away) so overall good stuff. Just not playing the football we have come to expect



Spoilt mate.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If they keep a clean sheet against Huddersfield on Saturday it will be the first time in the club's 126-year history that they have only conceded three goals in the opening nine matches of a league campaign


Got that at least ^


Liverpool's goal difference over their last 38 league games is +61.This is a new record for the club in the PL era.

They have taken 85 points from those 38 games - a new record for Klopp, and two shy of the club's PL record.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2018)

Only caught the second half today because I got waylaid with a chatty MIL but from what I saw it looked like the gaffa wasn't very happy. We were shit in the final third, nothing like last year. I do think there's a lack of flow for us at that end and I'm not sure Daniel helps. He's too much of a butterfly and hard to read for midfielders. 


S☼I said:


> Winning ugly. Exactly what's needed.


Yeah pretty much this really which is something we were struggling with when we were letting a few more goals in.

In all we're making progress but we could be so much better if they gelled a bit more as a unit. I think that's why the gaffers a bit animated. At least his glasses are staying on though.



Voley said:


> Yup. I love his touch to take the ball away from the tackle.
> 
> #moanyoldbloke
> 
> While we're reminiscing though, this also popped up today. My Dad wouldn't let me go in here because 'It's fucking savage.'




I can still smell the police horse shit and hotdogs whilst you waited in the queue to get in


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 20, 2018)

Was that a boys only terrace???


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 20, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was that a boys only terrace???


It was a section of terrace that you could go in cheap and then, if you dared, climb over into the Kop from 


> “There was only one objective in the Boys' Pen. And that was to get out. Every kid wanted to bunk into the Kop - it was like an obsession. I probably missed some great moments on the pitch because I was so busy trying to get out. There were many routes - some of them more precarious than others. I think we sometimes annoyed the older fellas on the Kop but they must have been impressed by our determination."


Good thread on it here.
The History of The Boys' Pen at Anfield


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

Is it just me or is Alisson shit with his feet? Very disappointed with him so far.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Is it just me or is Alisson shit with his feet? Very disappointed with him so far.



Sarcasm?

Just the 3 goals conceded in the league. 6 clean sheets.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> Just the 3 goals conceded in the league. 6 clean sheets.



That's the team stats. I think Alisson's individual shakiness on the ball is worrying - he was billed as good with his feet but seems close to fluffing every single kick he has to take.  Also, one of those league goals was an utter balls-up on his part.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> That's the team stats. I think Alisson's individual shakiness on the ball is worrying - he was billed as good with his feet but seems close to fluffing every single kick he has to take.  Also, one of those league goals was an utter balls-up on his part.



Its just you. 

Karius. Mignolet. Bogdan. Ward. Dani. Jones. 

Allisson is fine.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Its just you.
> 
> Karius. Mignolet. Bogdan. Ward. Dani. Jones.
> 
> Allisson is fine.



Putting even worse keepers in a list doesn't change the fact that Alisson is slicing, fumbling, and jittering when the ball approaches. Would you say his footwork has been good? That's a big reason he's been signed.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Putting even worse keepers in a list doesn't change the fact that Alisson is slicing, fumbling, and jittering when the ball approaches. Would you say his footwork has been good? That's a big reason he's been signed.



I’d say his footwork is fine. He will be fine.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> I’d say his footwork is fine. He will be fine.



Okay. Hope so.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2018)

He’s got a bit of the grobbelaar’s about him but in terms of goalkeepers and footwork. He’s probably one the better ones. If anything he is too confident and probably thinks he has more time than he does. Something he’s probably gotten used to from serie a. It will be drilled out of him. 

If anything my only worry is our goalkeeping coaches seem to be only ever able to make goalkeepers worse these days instead of better.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> That's the team stats. I think Alisson's individual shakiness on the ball is worrying - he was billed as good with his feet but seems close to fluffing every single kick he has to take.  Also, one of those league goals was an utter balls-up on his part.


Are you kidding? He made one silly mistake. Other than that he's the best keeper in the league for passing out from goal alongside Ederson.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Are you kidding? He made one silly mistake. Other than that he's the best keeper in the league for passing out from goal alongside Ederson.



I'm serious but I know it's not a popular opinion. What do you mean "He's been the best?" Is this some nebulous stat or something? He looks shaky on the ball and I feel there's more trouble to come. I was expecting him to be assured and inspire calm. He's putting the wind up his defenders when he's on the ball. His kicking often doesn't go where it's supposed to either. There was a nasty slice yesterday in the Huddersfield game.

The one silly mistake had been preceded by some close calls in the previous game if I recall correctly too.


----------



## jhaaz (Oct 21, 2018)

noble prize. noble prizee.....


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I'm serious but I know it's not a popular opinion. What do you mean "He's been the best?" Is this some nebulous stat or something? He looks shaky on the ball and I feel there's more trouble to come. I was expecting him to be assured and inspire calm. He's putting the wind up his defenders when he's on the ball. His kicking often doesn't go where it's supposed to either. There was a nasty slice yesterday in the Huddersfield game.
> 
> The one silly mistake had been preceded by some close calls in the previous game if I recall correctly too.


I'm sorry, you appear to be watching a completely different game than me and many others.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I'm serious but I know it's not a popular opinion. What do you mean "He's been the best?" Is this some nebulous stat or something? He looks shaky on the ball and I feel there's more trouble to come. I was expecting him to be assured and inspire calm. He's putting the wind up his defenders when he's on the ball. His kicking often doesn't go where it's supposed to either. There was a nasty slice yesterday in the Huddersfield game.
> 
> The one silly mistake had been preceded by some close calls in the previous game if I recall correctly too.


Also, pass accuracy isn't a nebulous stat.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2018)

Nonsense. He is a great keeper and leads from the back. Alisson and VVD are (at this time at least) are the best/most consistent perfoming players in the squad.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

I guess I really am seeing things differently. I'm not on a wind up. I mean it. Let's see if I end up changing my mind by the end of the season. Or if you end up owing me an apology.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 21, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Also, pass accuracy isn't a nebulous stat.



Not entirely no, but it's not the whole picture.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 21, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Not entirely no, but it's not the whole picture.


No of course not. But he's not making our defence nervous  nor does he struggle with technical abilities. That's borne out by his stats, plus the judgment of his team mates, pundits and general fan base. So I very much think you're on your own in thinking he's shit with his feet.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2018)

Had to turn down tickets for the Cardiff game!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 21, 2018)

Most keepers are better with their hands than their feet, with exceptions of course...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2018)

Higuita's Scorpion Kick was skilful but done after the whistle had gone in a friendly match - nothing to lose. Unlike, say, getting tackled by Roger Milla forty yards outside his own box in extra time in a World Cup knockout match.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 23, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Had to turn down tickets for the Cardiff game!



I got tickets sorted today, front row in the Kop


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2018)

Been listening to some of the podcasts of late. Several people suggesting that the lack of attacking impact is due to the Ox missing from the squad 

For me Firmino lacking form has been a much bigger issue.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Been listening to some of the podcasts of late. Several people suggesting that the lack of attacking impact is due to the Ox missing from the squad
> 
> For me Firmino lacking form has been a much bigger issue.



The whole front three haven’t been firing on cylinders lately. Almost a complete reversal of last season, we’re really strong at the back and are just about getting over the line in most games. If our defence was as bad as past years we’d be below United fs.

Plus that goal difference is already massive between us and City and I hope it doesn’t come down to that at the end of the season because that would be a real sickener.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)

Looking better (mostly) so far but should be beating RSB a lot more easily than this. Still making sloppy mistakes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)

Bit better 

Hopefully Napoli hang on to the lead or at least a draw.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)

This could have consequences too 

Football: Faced with match-fixing scandal, Red Star Belgrade adopt code of silence in Liverpool visit


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)

FFS Mane 

Table looking better mind


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2018)

Forget that. Napoli back in front and Mane on the score sheet


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2018)

Good night al round for us in the end.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

Not a bad stat


> Mohamed Salah, Sadio Mane and Roberto Firmino had scored thirteen goals between them after thirteen games in the 2017/18 season – and they’ve already got fifteen after the same amount of matches in the current campaign.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad stat


Crisis!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2018)

Great to see Shack get off the mark today.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Crisis!


It is a worry to us all


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> It is a worry to us all


Yup


> Paterson's goal for Cardiff was the first Liverpool have conceded for 918 Premier League minutes at home.



The floodgates have opened now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## BCBlues (Oct 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


>




Did he fall over a blade of (synthetic) grass 
Even Zaha would have been proud of that one


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2018)

Interesting half. Thought the Arse were unlucky to come away with nowt after the chances they've had. Not sure about this off side bollix when it falls like it did there.  Mane ran alongside Bobby so he was interfering with play innit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 3, 2018)

As a neutral, this game is much better than the Man City game.

I know you guys'll appreciate that.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2018)

Best we've seen the gooners for a while. Fair play. Good draw.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2018)

well done both teams


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 3, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> well done both teams
> View attachment 151598



Nice one Step. Enjoy


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> well done both teams
> View attachment 151598


Fuckin'ell our kid 

Couldn't have happened to a nicer chap


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Fuckin'ell our kid
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer chap


Got offered cash out at 85 mins of £420 with both the last two games running. Thought yes/no/yes I'll take that and went to cash out but couldnt. Kept switching between the games and then thought fuck that I'll walk round the garden with a brandy and a fag, which I did several times. Thats me dental implant paid for.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2018)

The eagle wont be flying to Red Star then...





Shaqiri left out of Liverpool squad for Red Star match to avoid ‘distractions’

at least there'll be room for Leo Sayer now


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2018)

It can't be that intimidating tonight.

They're playing Gimme Gimme Gimme by ABBA ...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> It can't be that intimidating tonight.
> 
> They're playing Gimme Gimme Gimme by ABBA ...


Hope they'll not be singing the winner takes it all come the end of the game. 

*Come on you reds*


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 6, 2018)

Waterloo at full time, init.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2018)

Got the wireless on the train. Am going to get cross with the tunnels no doubt


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2018)

Not sure Kloppo's got his tactics right here throwing Adam Banana into the mix.  We'll be down to 10 men before too long and 2 nil down


----------



## cybershot (Nov 6, 2018)

Do I not like this.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2018)

Well that was fucking awful. Lallana can go back to the bench until next year, clearly well off the pace.

That said this one's on Klopp.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2018)

Not to take anything away from Red Star, they played with grit tonight, but he's got his Kolptics all wrong here tonight chancing Banana and Sturidge. That's the worst we've played for a long time what with Mane finding the flatter side of his feet and Milner showing he's a bit worn out. 

Fair play to them though


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> That said this one's on Klopp.


Yep. I think he needs to accept that as well. He's gambled on a shit hand there.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yep. I think he needs to accept that as well. He's gambled on a shit hand there.


Fair enough in a way, the squad is there to provide depth. I think he should have encouraged a more aggressive press though, and chance goals against.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Fair enough in a way, the squad is there to provide depth. I think he should have encouraged a more aggressive press though, and chance goals against.


I think he'd of been more wise to do it the old way, put it to bed early on with the strongest side and then bring the fresh legs on who've got stuff to prove. Sad to say but the pundits, Owen and Macca, more or less predicted the upset that the unpredictable Lalana would bring to the midfield in the pre match sufferance from them both.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2018)

Glad I didn't watch


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2018)

I stayed up to 4am to watch the kick off, wish I hadn't.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

Amazon Nets ‘Make Us Dream’ Documentary About Liverpool F.C. Legend Steven Gerrard


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Amazon Nets ‘Make Us Dream’ Documentary About Liverpool F.C. Legend Steven Gerrard



Narrated by Demba Ba


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

I can't bear to watch most football docus, it's just sycophancy and cliches wheeled out with no direction or editing a lot of the time. And really, apart from being a good footballer, what else is interesting enough about Stevie G to get any dramatic stock out of?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I can't bear to watch most football docus, it's just sycophancy and cliches wheeled out with no direction or editing a lot of the time. And really, apart from being a good footballer, what else is interesting enough about Stevie G to get any dramatic stock out of?


I just listened to an interview with the filmmaker and I think there is a bit more here than 'drama'

Same producers that made the Senna film and it has not been made lightly.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I just listened to an interview with the filmmaker and I think there is a bit more here than 'drama'
> 
> Same producers that made the Senna film and it has not been made lightly.


Well, I'd love for it to be a proper good documentary regardless of the fact that it's Stevie G. There's not enough good football films, real or fictional, as is.

So I'll be cautiously pessimistic


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Well, I'd love for it to be a proper good documentary regardless of the fact that it's Stevie G. There's not enough good football films, real or fictional, as is.
> 
> So I'll be cautiously pessimistic


I will watch it for sure. Gerrard *was* LFC and will likely be managing the team after Klopp. He was an immense player but not big in the spotlight. Have read some tabloid crap about him but don't know much about the lad.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I will watch it for sure. Gerrard *was* LFC and will likely be managing the team after Klopp. He was an immense player but not big in the spotlight. Have read some tabloid crap about him but don't know much about the lad.


I can't see him manage LFC any time soon. Maybe in a decade or two, who knows. As for Gerrard the man, having a penchant for Phil Collins tells me all I need to know


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I can't see him manage LFC any time soon. Maybe in a decade or two, who knows. As for Gerrard the man, having a penchant for Phil Collins tells me all I need to know


Pffft


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pffft


Don't tell me you like Phil Collins you horsecock.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Don't tell me you like Phil Collins you horsecock.


As a drummer yes


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

And as a vocalist and songwriter?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> And as a vocalist and songwriter?


Nope


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

Phew


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyway. Back to LFC 

Do you want that Kenny book once I am done with it?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

No ffs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

TruXta said:


> No ffs


Disrespectful


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2018)

Got it


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Anyway. Back to LFC
> 
> Do you want that Kenny book once I am done with it?
> 
> View attachment 152115



I'll have it badgers. One of my kids beds is broke and needs a wedge under one of the legs. As long as it don't slip I reckon it will do the job


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> I'll have it badgers. One of my kids beds is broke and needs a wedge under one of the legs. As long as it don't slip I reckon it will do the job


FFS


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2018)

Make Us Dream: Cinema Screenings & Ticket Booking - The Official Showtimes Destination


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)

Matchdetails from Liverpool - Fulham played on Tuesday 23 September 1986 - LFChistory - Stats galore for Liverpool FC!

Hopefully a few goals today


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2018)

Much better. Fulham might feel a bit aggrieved at the disallowed goal but they really offered very little threat after that. Shame we couldn't improve our goal difference a bit, but no complaints


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (Nov 11, 2018)

So annoying that still probably won’t win it either.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)

cybershot said:


> So annoying that still probably won’t win it either.


Can't see any team but City winning the PL this season.

Chelsea, Liverpool battling for second/third.

Arsenal, Man Utd and Tottenham scrabbling for the last CL place.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)

Helpful results from Chelsea and Arsenal today and a good run (on paper) of fixtures for the next 4 games.

City though


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2018)

Daniel Sturridge: Liverpool striker charged with breaching betting rules

I bet he's had a punt on himself getting injured before Christmas. It's not like it's going to be massive odds anyway


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Daniel Sturridge: Liverpool striker charged with breaching betting rules
> 
> I bet he's had a punt on himself getting injured before Christmas. It's not like it's going to be massive odds anyway




In other news:


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 13, 2018)

The bets which form part of Daniel Sturridge FA probe revealed

Bit of info coming out of the echo.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2018)

24/11 - Watford vs Liverpool
28/11 - PSG vs Liverpool 
02/12 - Liverpool vs Everton 
05/12 - Burley vs Liverpool 
08/12 - Bournemouth vs Liverpool 
11/12 - Liverpool vs Napoli 
16/12 - Liverpool vs Man Utd 
21/12 - Wolves vs Liverpool 
26/12 - Liverpool vs Newcastle 
29/12 - Liverpool vs Arsenal 

Quite a busy schedule after the international (leg) break  
The run of PL games look (on paper) quite favourable, especially with Arse and Utd both at Anfield. 

CL a bit #squeakybumtime after the Red Star fuck up  

Away win against PSG would put them through 
Away draw at PSG and Napoli beat Red Star then LFC have to beat Napoli qualify 
Away loss... 


> Perhaps the most comforting permutation for Liverpool is that their fate would still be in their own hands even if they lose in Paris in three weeks' time .
> 
> If that loss was coupled with a Napoli win at home to Red Star by any scoreline, then Liverpool would need to beat Napoli at Anfield by two or more goals to cancel out the Italians' 1-0 win over the Reds last month.
> 
> If Napoli fail to beat Red Star and Liverpool lose in Paris then any Liverpool win over the Italians would suffice.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2018)

> AC Milan want to sign Liverpool's Brazil midfielder Fabinho, 25, in January.




Am annoyed there is no proper footy this week.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2018)

> 28/11 - PSG vs Liverpool


Neymar and Mbappe both off injured yesterday


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Neymar and Mbappe both off injured yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2018)

Sadio Mané signed until 2023 

69 Appearances
29 Goals 
12 Assists


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2018)

Klopp: 


> He is more driven than I think many will be aware of. He wants to do it with us and by committing the best years of his career to Liverpool. I know we have someone who will give their absolute everything... as a manager you can ask for no more.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2018)

The more important news:


> Liverpool throw-in coach Thomas Gronnemark extends contract with club


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank fuck for that. Had a bad feeling about this, Watford have been great at home this season, but we seemed to soak up the pressure and then bang bang bang. That run from Robertson for the third was so sweet - shows they know it might come down to GD between us and City.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2018)

I can't see any team catching/overtaking City on GD this season. In fact I can realistically see LFC getting above them on points.

It would be a cruel result if LFC get to (or more likely close to) 100 points and don't win the league 

Still, a long way to go eh? Game of two halves etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't do owt about what Citeh do. But it's great to see us keeping pace and scoring goals doing it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2018)

Plus unbeaten in league into December is very good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2018)

Should have signed Fekir #kloppout


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I can't see any team catching/overtaking City on GD this season. In fact I can realistically see LFC getting above them on points.
> 
> It would be a cruel result if LFC get to (or more likely close to) 100 points and don't win the league
> 
> Still, a long way to go eh? Game of two halves etc


We'll need to outperform them to win, no way we'll outscore them


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2018)

First time for a while I've not at least caught the game on the radio but I decided to invest some time in my teenage fuckpot today and took him mountain biking in the forest. We had such a nice time I forgot all about the most important thing in life 

I might have to watch MOTD for once


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2018)

I did consider a small flutter on 1-3 ffs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2018)

Interesting clause I was not aware of  


> Barcelona must pay 100m euros (£89m) on top of a transfer fee if they try to sign a Liverpool player before 2020.


Barcelona: Liverpool set charge of €100m as part of Philippe Coutinho deal


----------



## cybershot (Nov 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Interesting clause I was not aware of
> 
> Barcelona: Liverpool set charge of €100m as part of Philippe Coutinho deal



Edwards is proving to be quite Shrewd, much more so than Ayre ever was.

Had a dream (nightmare) we got knocked out the CL in the group stage the other night, so hoping that don't come true.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 28, 2018)

Milner = solid.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Milner = solid.


I was sure Buffon would save it. Should make for a more interesting second half, if we'd gone in two down we would have been in serious trouble.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2018)

Is there a bigger cunt than Neymar on the planet?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Is there a bigger cunt than Neymar on the planet?


I can name a few.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I can name a few.



Politicians, Plutocrats and Psychopaths are not included.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Politicians, Plutocrats and Psychopaths are not included.


Pepe. Ramos.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyway. Didn't deserve much more from that. We had some good spells but never really threatened from open play. Thought the PSG defense plus Verratti was a step above ours today too.


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Pepe. Ramos.



L. Suarez


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

agricola said:


> L. Suarez


Up there, but our cunt etc etc  That said, apart from the cannibalism he isn't that dirty a player, nor that big a diver as some.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2018)

Not sure how they finished with 11 on the pitch even including the ref.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Pepe. Ramos.



Neymar's worse. They're just Phugs.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Neymar's worse. They're just Phugs.


I don't agree. Maybe he's the world football's biggest drama queen, but he's not dorty especially other than that. Pepe and Ramos are violent cunts.


----------



## agricola (Nov 29, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I don't agree. Maybe he's the world football's biggest drama queen, but he's not dorty especially other than that. Pepe and Ramos are violent cunts.



Pepe is.  Ramos on the other hand is the biggest snide of our (or perhaps any) times.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 30, 2018)

The Anfield Rap is back!


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2018)

LFC fans respond brilliantly to 'asylum seekers' found on coach


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2018)

Three points


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2018)

Was a decent game despite the lack of goals. Second half a bit scrappy  and that 'not clicking' thing seems to be lingering on.

Fair play to Everton, they played well and could easily have won today. 

Spurs and Utd dropping points makes for a good weekend


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2018)

Just saw the goal now. I honestly couldn't stop laughing for a good minute after. What a wondrously weird goal. Poor Pickford, he must be devastated, and so he should be the daft cunt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 2, 2018)

Funny as fuck.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm listening to 606 on the radio iPlayer (purely because I want to hear Danny Mills completely miss the pount), and it's got the last five minutes of the match on it as well. 
It's like watching a car crash.
A glorious, glorious car crash.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 3, 2018)

I was still smiling when I walked into my first meeting at work this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2018)

I had a distracting day at work and forgot to ask the Everton fan (sitting opposite me) if he saw the game


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I had a distracting day at work and forgot to ask the Everton fan (sitting opposite me) if he saw the game


Don't worry, he'll probably appreciate it more once he's forgotten it and you remind him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't worry, he'll probably appreciate it more once he's forgotten it and you remind him.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I had a distracting day at work and forgot to ask the Everton fan (sitting opposite me) if he saw the game


This'll cheer him up...


> Klopp has been fined £8,000 by the Football Association and warned about his future behaviour.


Jurgen Klopp: Liverpool manager accepts derby celebration misconduct charge

I bet the ground staff have a whip round for his fine


----------



## cybershot (Dec 4, 2018)

Still be massive rage that he never got a pitch side 2 game ban. Others have for less. Such as running the length of the touch line!


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 5, 2018)

I wasn't nervous, YOU were nervous!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 5, 2018)

Big result that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2018)

There's a good bit more backbone in this team than many a season before. Top result even if the first 60 were meh. 

And  
JOEMEZ


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2018)

Good to see them take the game back. Milner and Keita outstanding today  Could have had a couple more too.

Gomez 

In other news good (Spurs aside ) results immediately below


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2018)

I like this better


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2018)

Sets up the weekend fixtures nicely.. 

 

LFC away to Bournemouth (7th) who have lost three of their last four. 

City away to Chelsea 

Spurs away to Leicester which I can't see them losing


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2018)

Hoping Chelsea do us a favour then, and we do our bit. We could overhaul them. That'd put the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.thisisanfield.com/2018/...z-ankle-injury/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Maggot (Dec 5, 2018)

Loved the 3rd goal


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2018)

Best EVER start in our history, and still not top, that really does say something about the Man City side when you take our history (yeah i know) into account.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Still be massive rage that he never got a pitch side 2 game ban. Others have for less. Such as running the length of the touch line!


Worse than Hitler.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2018)

Love to know what was said between the managers at the end of the game.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 6, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Love to know what was said between the managers at the end of the game.


Apparently it was to do with klopp complinong to the 4th official that they were dirty bastards.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2018)

Joe Gomez: Liverpool defender out for up to six weeks with fractured leg  

Joe Gomez: Liverpool defender out for up to six weeks with fractured leg


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Joe Gomez: Liverpool defender out for up to six weeks with fractured leg
> 
> Joe Gomez: Liverpool defender out for up to six weeks with fractured leg


Not as bad as feared then.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't worry, he'll probably appreciate it more once he's forgotten it and you remind him.


He was over the moon


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2018)

I know people


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2018)

Hatrick for the one season wonder


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2018)

Salah with a hatrick was almost as good a performance as motm Robertson.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 8, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Are you kidding? He made one silly mistake. Other than that he's the best keeper in the league for passing out from goal alongside Ederson.



Said on the tv today he had 85 percent save percentage. Best in the league


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm slowly becoming convinced this is a good team.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 8, 2018)

Top of the league, let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 8, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Top of the league, let's see how long it lasts.


We'll have a few days to enjoy it at least


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 8, 2018)

James Milner: Liverpool midfielder's best tweets as he prepares for 500th appearance


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2018)

Not too shabby that 

Spurs still to play. The 'big six' is now that actual top six after the Old Trafford upset earlier.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2018)

Wolves v Liverpool: 
Live coverage of FA Cup on BBC 7th January 
Wolves v Liverpool: Live television coverage of FA Cup on BBC

Good to have a cup game on the beeb


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2018)

Napoli won 4-0 yesterday 

Napoli warm up for Anfield decider with their own 4-0 win


> Jurgen Klopp‘s side know that a 1-0 win or a two-goal victory will see them reach the last 16, in what is a tough assignment at Anfield.


Glad this match is at Anfield. It is going to be a stressful watch for sure  get a feeling that the first goal will be the decider.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2018)

Forgot I have a couple of small wagers on the PL winner this season. 

£15 on LFC - 4/1
£10 on LFC - 5/1
£5 on AFC - 20/1
£5 on THFC - 14/1


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2018)

> After 16 games last season, Jurgen Klopp's side were fourth in the table and 16 points off the pace.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 10, 2018)

Could do without the Napoli and United games being back to back. Was hoping CL group would be put to bed, but it's going to have to be first choice 11 for both. December and early Jan is manic. If we're somehow still top after all that, then maybe, just maybe.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Could do without the Napoli and United games being back to back. Was hoping CL group would be put to bed, but it's going to have to be first choice 11 for both. December and early Jan is manic. If we're somehow still top after all that, then maybe, just maybe.


Yup, it is going to be a tough run of games  


> 11/12 - Liverpool vs Napoli
> 16/12 - Liverpool vs Man Utd
> 21/12 - Wolves vs Liverpool
> 26/12 - Liverpool vs Newcastle
> 29/12 - Liverpool vs Arsenal


Good thing that Napoli, Man Utd and Arsenal are all at home.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Yup, it is going to be a tough run of games
> 
> Good thing that Napoli, Man Utd and Arsenal are all at home.



And Man City away 5 days after the Arsenal home!!

WOlves away won't be easy, hopefully Rafa does us a favour Newcastle arn't usually a problem and shou;dn't be in their current state, but football. Funny old game.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2018)

Gomez signed a new contract till 2024


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Twelve hours till kick off.

Not nervous at all here


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 11, 2018)

Nervous as fuck. Will be Kenny stand in the gods again so I hope it warms up a bit 
*
Come on you reds*


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2018)

Reds to win 4-3.  

Crying on the turf, they then hear PSG & Red Star drew, so, actually, they won the group and Napoli go out.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2018)

Actually, I think Napoli would go through if it's 4-3, or 3-2, PSG only if it's 2-1.  It get's fucking confusing. Liverpool would definitely win the group though.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 11, 2018)

As you all supported us for 90 minutes on Saturday, I will be cheering you on tonight. Good Luck.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Anfield in good voice YNWA


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

PSG already up

Not unexpected but still


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

FFS 

I thought that was 1-0


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

YEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 11, 2018)

Cracking goal and it's been coming


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 11, 2018)

That yellow card for Koulibaly might prove crucial


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Still far from comfortable this


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2018)

Got up at 6am to watch this. We need to win by two to go through?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Got up at 6am to watch this. We need to win by two to go through?


Nope. 

Win 1-0

Or by two goals if Napoli score


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Keita coming on 

Was wondering if it would be him or Shaq


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2018)

Nerves


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Milner


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Mané


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2018)

alisson is quite good.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Mané 

But still through 

Thank fuck for that


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2018)

Get the fuck in, Mane..... could have but it to bed about five times!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 11, 2018)

Dodgy keeper


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Tough game that but YES


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Mané



Indeed. Your goalie though, wow what a save.
It's a shame Spurs are gonna knock you out tho


----------



## Dandred (Dec 11, 2018)

How did we actually go through, same points and goal difference?


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2018)

Is Klopp pissed? He’s making almost no sense


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2018)

Dandred said:


> How did we actually go through, same points and goal difference?


Head to head.

Man that was tense. But fuck it, we deserved it all night. 

E2a was it goals scored that put us through? Unsure now. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Voley (Dec 11, 2018)

That save at the end was something else. Pretty much point blank.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 12, 2018)

Nearly had a fucking heart attack in the last 15 minutes. Did that ref look as bent on tv as he did at the match? 

Great atmosphere tonight


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)

So what next in Europe for the Red Men...

Draw for last 16 is Monday, 17 December  from what I understand LFC will play one of the following: 

Barcelona
Real Madrid
Juventus
Bayern Munich
Borussia Dortmund
Porto
Ajax
Lyon
Roma


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So what next in Europe for the Red Men...
> 
> Draw for last 16 is Monday, 17 December  from what I understand LFC will play one of the following:
> 
> ...


I'll have one Real Madrid please.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)

TruXta said:


> I'll have one Real Madrid please.


Get them out the way eh?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Get them out the way eh?



As I said last season, we can beat anyone over two legs, it was always the one legged final I was worried about, and was correct.

Ramos at Anfield! Bring it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Ramos at Anfield! Bring it.


Big Virg will finish the cunt


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2018)

9 injured Man Utd players for Liverpool clash


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 13, 2018)

So either liverpool win 4-0 or itll be a dull 0-0...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 14, 2018)

Salah gets African footballer of the year again


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2018)

With Mane second


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2018)

Alisson’s heroics underpin subtle shift in balance for steadier Liverpool | Jonathan Wilson


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> 9 injured Man Utd players for Liverpool clash


Let's hope they find two more to field a wholly injured side


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2018)

Barcelona news: Man Utd likelier than Liverpool to seal big Philippe Coutinho transfer | Football | Sport | Express.co.uk

Phil


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2018)

Enter Shaqiri


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2018)

BACK ON OUR FUCKING PERCH.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2018)

Yis


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2018)

Not bad lads


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2018)

I was really worried we'd get tanked today.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

> Barcelona, Bayern Munich, Borussia Dortmund, Juventus, Porto, Real Madrid


Pffft 

Piece of piss


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

BOOM


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpool have scored 37 goals 
Fulham have conceded 42

Which team will make it to 50 first?


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool have scored 37 goals
> Fulham have conceded 42
> 
> Which team will make it to 50 first?


City


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

Bayern


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Easy.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

How good does it feel to be the final nail in his coffin 






Snow is falling...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 18, 2018)

gutted to be honest, wanted him to stay a while longer, anyway, can't be arsed to talk about manc shite.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

PFA November Player of the month


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Sounds like Trent might be back for Boxing Day


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2018)

Shaq in for Keita? Whatever else Mo Salah looks back to his best 

Also two  for Wolves - a team that wants to play. Conor Coady has come on a bit since he left us!


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 21, 2018)

Only one team has failed to win the league after being top at Christmas....


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Only one team has failed to win the league after being top at Christmas....


We've already kept more clean sheets than we did the whole of 13/14


----------



## cybershot (Dec 22, 2018)

You still have to fancy city. We could go unbeaten and still not win it because draws could still be costly.

Can’t beleive I’m saying that with how well we’re playing. But seriously. City. Fuck off.

Points per game as the moment we’re heading for 101. Imagine getting close to 100 points and still not winning it. If it happens to anyone it will happen to us just so those united twats can keep saying ‘how many years?’

Honestly I’d have took getting knocked out the CL if it meant any slight advantage over city. I’m that desperate for this. I still remember being that little guy in my full candy kit when Michael Thomas scored that goal at Anfield. This wait hurts.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Rafael Benitez: Newcastle manager tells his players 'don't panic, don't panic'

It warms my heart that, on an evening, somewhere Rafa is laughing his tits off when a concussed Basil Fawlty tell those Germans 'not to mention the war'.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2018)

I know it's the sort of thing football clubs (should) do but this is brilliant

Mohamed Salah invites blind Liverpool fan to Melwood after watching viral video

Mo really is a classy guy, isn't he.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)

Salah is not very 'showy' as a person. Does not do a lot of interviews or appearences. Saw that clip earlier and decent of him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2018)

To quote me when I saw the City/Palace scoreline at 1-3: "holy shitballs" 

Long way to go yet, but crikey!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2018)

Cheers Roy and the Eagles


----------



## Maggot (Dec 22, 2018)

You can thank us on 19th Jan


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2018)

OGS got off to the winning start I was praying for. PLEASE give him the United job.

*Much* more importantly Liverpool have been fantastic. Even if we don't win the title - what a club we are - and what a good feeling it is to have Klopp around.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Reds 

 

Oxlade-Chamberlain in huge injury boost - and Salah response is perfect


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2018)

LET'S GO FUCKING CRAZY!!!!!

(or not.) 

Anyway it's almost as if Rafa is giving us a hand in all this!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2018)

Not looking bad today thus far 

Couple more for Liverpool and one more for Leicester would be a nice touch


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2018)

Fucking come on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2018)

A good day in the PL 

Spurs are scoring for fun  Man Utd having a little resurgence  but City losing two PL games on the bounce is a welcome winterval bonus 

They have another away game against Southampton before Liverpool go to Maine Road. If Liverpool get a draw or win there I think the lads can do it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2018)

After 19 games last season Manchester City were 13 points clear at the top


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> After 19 games last season Manchester City were 13 points clear at the top


Level with them on GD too


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 28, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 157052 .


It's like a Krafwerk video


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)

Liverpool's Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain may return to training in February

Part of me wants the title to go to the wire. Last game of the season, Liverpool level vs Wolves and Ox comes on with 5 minutes to go...

BOOM


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpool set to seal £50m Christian Pulisic transfer BEATING Arsenal and Chelsea


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2018)

On the 29th December 2002, Liverpool played away against Arsenal. The final score was Arsenal 1 Liverpool 1.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2018)

Ozil not in the squad today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpool are unbeaten in 30 PL home games, their longest such run since a run of 31 between December 2007 & August 2009


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> They have another away game against Southampton before Liverpool go to Maine Road. If Liverpool get a draw or win there I think the lads can do it.



If you can contain Sumerbee Bell and Hartford you should come away from Maine Rd with two points


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2018)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2018)

TruXta said:


> HOLY FUCK


Yup it's definitely Christmas for us.  I thought the Arse were looking quite settled there until Bobby decided to give it double bubble. 

Gooners lucky to still have 11 on the pitch too imo.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yup it's definitely Christmas for us.  I thought the Arse were looking quite settled there until Bobby decided to give it double bubble.
> 
> Gooners lucky to still have 11 on the pitch too imo.


7-2 at FT?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2018)

Fantastic first half. I think Arsenal probably deserved another goal. The Guardian MBM slates them, but i thought they were outpressing us at one point.

Brilliant football.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2018)

Agreed that the Arse press was decent at times, but they clearly haven't the discipline to play like that. Interesting to see what tactical changes Emery makes for the 2nd half. Reckon Origi or Studge might get a few some minutes if the score stays more or less the same.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2018)

Turned down a ticket for this today because I've got my Swedish mate flying into Manchester in a short while and need to go an pick him up. Glad I did because I'd be too fucked to drive the way this is going


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow. Absolutely incredible this afternoon. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)

Innit. We're either clinically beating teams or absolutely fucking _wasting_ them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)

Wife and Kid B out for a while, Kid A in bed, bellyful of cheese, Liverpool smashing Arsenal...life is good


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2018)

I am pleased that emery and Klopp are working so successfully to prevent spurs winning the league


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)

Much as it pains my Fantasy Football heart to say so, I think Mo should come off for a sit down and give Studge some minutes


----------



## Favelado (Dec 29, 2018)

Arsenal have been good. We have just been amazing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 29, 2018)

Arsenal getting so desperate they just brought Ross Noble on


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Arsenal getting so desperate they just brought Ross Noble on


The thinking is that as many players as possible should be able to participate in the after match debrief


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Planning a date night months ago for the 3rd with Mrs o87 is increasingly looking like a bad idea...


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 29, 2018)

Clinical stuff by Liverpool. They do look unstoppable , Klopp is a great manager.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 29, 2018)

Things are looking up.

Happy New Year to all Reds fans.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2018)

BOOM 

That was a masterful performance from the Red Men. Arsenal were not bad either, just Liverpool playing heavy metal football so well.

If that is the lads starting to 'click' after an average  start to the season then I am chuffed to bits. Deserved MOTM for Bobby but also thought that Wijnaldum (along with Salah, Mané, Robertson, van Dijk, etc) played out of his skin.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> Clinical stuff by Liverpool. They do look unstoppable , Klopp is a great manager.


Klopp is the best thing to happen to LFC  wouldn't swap him for Messi on a free transfer


----------



## chieftain (Dec 30, 2018)

Great work Red Men, from all of us in the "didn't do very well yesterday vs Wolves" but still top three part of North London


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2018)

Peter Thompson 



Peter Thompson - the wizard who Shankly had on par with Best


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2019)

Manchester City v Liverpool: Pick your combined XI

Been looking at possible dream 11 and pretty solid on the keeper/defence.

Allison

Robertson, Van Dijk, Laporte and Alexander-Arnold.

De Bruyne, Fernandino and Silva are hard to leave out due to consistency. The LFC midfielder's like Keita/Henderson are are game changers on their day. 

Salah is the first choice striker. Probably with Aguero second and then Mané 

Firminho and Sterling out?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2019)

Who's Firminho?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Who's Firminho?


Ffs my autocorrect will not stop that


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2019)

Talking of which... 

Coutinhio back?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2019)

Don't want him back, don't need him back


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Don't want him back, don't need him back


My feeling too. That said if the price was right and him returning to Anfield would keep him out of Old Trafford then I think he could be a good addition to the squad 

He was a worldie at LFC and not clicked at Barcelona. Only 26 years so hardly an ex player.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Talking of which...
> 
> Coutinhio back?


Who?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Don't want him back, don't need him back


This. Doesn't really suit our system anyway.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2019)

I fear he'd be an Asprilla now that the team has improved so much without him.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I fear he'd be an Asprilla now that the team has improved so much without him.


Remind me what he did?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Remind me what he did?


Joined Newcastle United while they were topping the league - great player but disrupted the team's style too much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 1, 2019)

And Newcastle didn't win the league.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 1, 2019)

But Kev would've loved it if they had!

Were they not 9 or 12 points clear at the start of January before Tino arrived?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Joined Newcastle United while they were topping the league - great player but disrupted the team's style too much.


Ah. I'd completely forgotten about all that.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 2, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 157052 .


But wait...theres MORE!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2019)

LiamO said:


> But Kev would've loved it if they had!
> 
> Were they not 9 or 12 points clear at the start of January before Tino arrived?



They were 10 points ahead at Christmas and 12 in mid-January, but were being reeled in by the time Tino arrived in February, TBF.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 2, 2019)

Made them train in the evening under the lights last night. Has he done that before? Not a bad idea to be fair.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 2, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Made them train in the evening under the lights last night. Has he done that before? Not a bad idea to be fair.


Does it routinely, it's one of the reasons he gets pissed off at the early kick offs.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2019)

Pulisic to Chelsea for £58m 

Oh well


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Pulisic to Chelsea for £58m
> 
> Oh well


But not til next season.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> But not til next season.


Aye


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> But not til next season.



We got Morata, he's scored 7 you know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> We got Morata, he's scored 7 you know.


And who's so good your left winger's taken his place up front


----------



## cybershot (Jan 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Pulisic to Chelsea for £58m
> 
> Oh well


I know he’s young. But most young players who are going to profilic already are by that age. 3 goals in 18 games this season in a league that’s nowhere near as challenging as the premier league is not a great stat. 

Something tells me we dodged a bullet. And if it all goes to shit at Chelsea we can buy him for half the price 4 years later from Roma.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2019)

The last four meetings in all competitions:

LFC 0-0 MCFC
MCFC 1-2 LFC
LFC 3-0 MCFC 
LFC 4-3 MCFC


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 2, 2019)

liverpool have suffered enough. want them to win the league this year.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok, last one, I promise:

Ross (@rossic89) Tweeted:
Well that’s made my night Neil on Twitter


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Not long till kick off then


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The last four meetings in all competitions:
> 
> LFC 0-0 MCFC
> MCFC 1-2 LFC
> ...



Nicely cut off from the point of where they thrashed us 5-0!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Nicely cut off from the point of where they thrashed us 5-0!


Nitpicking ^



That would make it 9-9 over the last 5 games


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> liverpool have suffered enough. want them to win the league this year.


i'd like to see them win the championship


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Am calling it 1-3 win for Liverpool


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2019)

Am calling it a dull 0-0 maybe an insipid 1-1 or 3-3


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Am calling it a dull 0-0


That's certainly what we all called the reverse fixture at Anfield.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Am calling it a dull 0-0 maybe an insipid 1-1 or 3-3


You get ONE prediction


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You get ONE prediction


Yeh I predict it'll be a draw


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2019)

Failing Russian space equipment to plunge to earth in a maelstrom of fire and destruction.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Gary *Manager of the Decade* Neville with some great insight and input there


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2019)

Scared.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

(((my heart)))


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Just my forth pint...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Kompany has been a brilliant defender and seems a thourought decent chap, but he has a habit of diving in. He could have gone for that.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2019)

Extraordinary to see two teams playing this level of football at the same time.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Still...four points....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Plenty of time yet. I don't think we've been that good. Much improvement possible - and necessary.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Slightly surprised Shaq didn't start ahead of Milner or Hendo. I know we're trying to be solid in midfield but the lad's dynamic as hell.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

#kloppout


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Slightly surprised Shaq didn't start ahead of Milner or Hendo. I know we're trying to be solid in midfield but the lad's dynamic as hell.



Yes - he's such a distraction for opposing teams. He'd add that bit of chaos.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

#gameoftwohalves


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #kloppout


#wengerin


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> #wengerin


Only Ole Gunnar Solskjær can turn this table leading side around


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Incidentally, sixth....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Incidentally, sixth....


You're not at work tomorrow are you?


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Not till 2


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2019)

How long does it take to make a jizz gif?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Favelado said:


> How long does it take to make a jizz gif?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Favelado said:


> How long does it take to make a jizz gif?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

.....4 points....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Fuck. That was some goal.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

We go again


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Sort of goal I regularly banged in for 4th Louth Scouts back in the day


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 3, 2019)

Excruciating


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2019)

Some game that, I'm knackered just watching and I'm a neutral.

Still fancy you lot for the title!


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Well...this hangover (and inevitable row with Mrs o87) was pointless....

...still 4 points.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 3, 2019)

Hold me.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

That miss by Sterling was as good as a win  Pep carried himself on the sideline like an ambassador in victory.

#notbitter

It feels like City _*just*_ deserved the win to be fair. Could have gone either way or easily a draw but there it is.

LFC have to settle for being only 4 points clear. Just a shame to lose that unbeaten run.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2019)

I hate this. Literally cannot watch matches when it gets like this. Nervous wreck.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2019)

I had to do some mild exercise just there to get rid of the stress hormones. I thought overall City deserved it, just. They were more incisive in attack, carrying a threat from almost all over the field. I saw Kompany pinging out some lovely "defensive" headers that were actually brilliant passes that simply nullified our midfield press. Whereas on our side Lovren had a bit of a damp squib, misplacing forward passes that left our back 2 exposed. Not to mention ballwatching as Aguero's admittedly well-placed goal sailed past Alisson.

Our goal was great tho, and we weren't outfought or outclassed. We've got an easy run coming up after late Jan ish, whilst City have a lot more big games in all 4 competitions still to come until March.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Solo... I got a ''I've left you a note' text from Mrs o87....

Still...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Solo... I got a ''I've left you a note' text from Mrs o87....
> 
> Still...


What, she dumped you?


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Find out in a bit....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2019)

Best of luck with all that steveo87.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm OK!!!

I'm sleeping in the spare room tonight, bit only cos i snore like a bastard when I've had a drink(s)....


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2019)

Clyne to Bournemouth on loan for rest of season, seems an odd one.

Either Klopp doesn't have the confidence in him to fill in, or he'll rather play Milner or Fabinho there is Trent isn't fit.

So Trent is destined to get injured after Jan and be out for the season!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2019)

Nawty


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2019)

Solanke to Bournemouth too. Permanent. £19m


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Solanke to Bournemouth too. Permanent. £19m


No idea.

Gives us a net spend on + £1m since june 2014.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2019)

Nothing like getting over a defeat to Citeh like winding up an old foe.....

Liverpool 'lacked class' in Nathaniel Clyne move - Cardiff boss Neil Warnock


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2019)

Scrappy as expected fuck so far then 

Annoying to see Lovren going off


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2019)

That's the worst I've seen us play for years. All the senior players should be fucking ashamed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2019)

Worst performance in a few seasons.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2019)

Our youngest player is our best so far.  well done to him but he's not out there to pull the rest up by the bootstraps ffs


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2019)

What's happening with Keita? Absolutely dire today.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2019)

Wank. 

Dunno what Klopp is thinking here. If you don't care that much, why bother playing Firmino and Salah at the end? Why so placid on the side line? Where the fuck is the desire?


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 7, 2019)

Still.... 4 points.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2019)

Guess I’m the only one happy we went out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Guess I’m the only one happy we went out.


We have bigger things to worry about. Hope Lovern is ok.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2019)

Despite not being too worried about the FA Cup that was a dire performance. Raises concerns about the actual 'depth' of the squad for me. Maybe a bit of January business is needed after all.

Top priority is the league, second the Champions League. That said those two are both still a massive task and it would not have hurt to have stayed in the cup. Playing Shrewsbury or Stoke would have been doable one feels.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Despite not being too worried about the FA Cup that was a dire performance. Raises concerns about the actual 'depth' of the squad for me. Maybe a bit of January business is needed after all.
> 
> Top priority is the league, second the Champions League. That said those two are both still a massive task and it would not have hurt to have stayed in the cup. Playing Shrewsbury or Stoke would have been doable one feels.


#wengerin, auld arsene has a grand cup record


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Guess I’m the only one happy we went out.


No, I'm pleased too


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> #wengerin, auld arsene has a grand cup record


I look forward to seeing this continuing against Man Ure on the 26th


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think Kloppo's ever been bothered about the FA cup. Hopefully after his performance that will be the end of Slurridge


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2019)

> Virgil van Dijk and manager Jurgen Klopp have been named the Premier League's player and manager of the month for December




Hopefully they can turn around this losing run  tomorrow. Would be nice to score at least a couple, control possession and keep a clean sheet.

Expect City to get three points (and probably 27 goals ffs) playing Wolves at home on Monday 


The Spurs vs Man Utd game on Sunday will be interesting 

Utd have won a few fairly easy games so think they are good again. For this reason I would like to see Spurs fucking ruin them by a rugby score.

That said it would be better (much as it pains me to say) for the LFC title challenge if Utd win as they are 16 points and a load of GD behind 

Perhaps an ill-tempered, injury filled goalless draw would be a nice compromise


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Spurs vs Man Utd
> 
> Perhaps an ill-tempered, injury filled goalless draw would be a nice compromise



Yeah, if be happy to see that too, and Kane sent off for diving


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2019)

FFS 

Have got a mates SkyGo account access and not on telly


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 158504
> 
> FFS
> 
> Have got a mates SkyGo account access and not on telly


It'll be on a stream somewhere.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2019)

TruXta said:


> It'll be on a stream somewhere.


Yeah. Got one


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Remember when Man City beat Liverpool to win the league...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2019)

Three points (bird in the hand) and seven points clear  

City will no doubt win but Spuds v ManUre will be good


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2019)

Was hoping for a more comprehensive win at Brighton. Was still a solid win but a few more goals would have been better for moral.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 12, 2019)

Was it a pen? Deserved a point out of that did the seagulls


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

Stonewall


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2019)

And no, Brighton deserved exactly what they got.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 13, 2019)

A crap pen. Bravo. Well done.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I don't think Kloppo's ever been bothered about the FA cup. Hopefully after his performance that will be the end of Slurridge



We should be shopping for a striker. One to blood in now for the future and to cover us for injuries - Sturridge will do for this season but he's a bit of a dead end isn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A crap pen. Bravo. Well done.


Bitter much? It was a penalty all day long as you could tell from the lack of serious protest by the BHA players.


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2019)

It was a pen but Mo is winning them/dropping to the ground too easily*  these days. Not a part of his game I like.

*delete according to your bias.


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2019)

TruXta said:


> And no, Brighton deserved exactly what they got.


I thought they gave a strong showing. A couple of shots on target and they could've nicked a deserved point.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> I thought they gave a strong showing. A couple of shots on target and they could've nicked a deserved point.


Defensively they were well organised, but they had zero shots on target. You don't deserve a point from that imo.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> It was a pen but Mo is winning them/dropping to the ground too easily*  these days. Not a part of his game I like.
> 
> *delete according to your bias.


I don't think he's changed all that much really. Like all strikers he'll have the odd time where he cheats. Like all footballers really.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2019)

Spurs 0-0 Utd or any draw would have been preferable to a Utd win but Utd winning  is the second best result for LFC


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 13, 2019)

Favelado said:


> We should be shopping for a striker. One to blood in now for the future and to cover us for injuries - Sturridge will do for this season but he's a bit of a dead end isn't he?


Zombie with boots on.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 14, 2019)

What happened to Ben Woodburn? Thought he was the next Ian Rush?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2019)

cybershot said:


> What happened to Ben Woodburn? Thought he was the next Ian Rush?


Steven Gerrard once made Rangers target Ben Woodburn his captain - The Boot Room


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Steven Gerrard once made Rangers target Ben Woodburn his captain - The Boot Room


steven gerrard the filthy hun?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Spurs 0-0 Utd or any draw would have been preferable to a Utd win but Utd winning  is the second best result for LFC


tbh it's always nice to see spurs get beaten


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it's always nice to see spurs get beaten


A shame that both teams could not lose


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

TAA out for 3-4 weeks then


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2019)

Predictable after sending clyne out on loan. Defence looking battered now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2019)

> Liverpool's Belgium striker Divock Origi, 23, is among the players Tottenham are considering signing as injured England striker Harry Kane is out until March.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2019)

Home to Crystal Palace Saturday. Should be a win but they have won their last two games and won't be a pushover 

Arsenal vs Chelsea should be a good match. Think Chelsea will win it but a draw would be nice  

City away to Huddersfield and Spurs away to Fulham Sunday so can't see them dropping any points.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Home to Crystal Palace Saturday. Should be a win but they have won their last two games and won't be a pushover



They've won one of their last 4.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> They've won one of their last 4.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 158949


I wasn't counting a cup game against Grimsby FFS.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> I wasn't counting a cup game against Grimsby FFS.


Loss to Watford?

We are both wrong


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Loss to Watford?
> 
> We are both wrong


I should have been more specific. . 

I forgot they beat city.

You lot have got almost as many injuries as us.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2019)

tommers said:


> I should have been more specific. .
> 
> I forgot they beat city.
> 
> You lot have got almost as many injuries as us.


#royout


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2019)

> Liverpool defender Andy Robertson has signed a new contract keeping him at the club until the summer of 2024


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

Predictions against the 'bogey' team today?

The last team to beat Liverpool in a Premier League game at Anfield (April 2017)


> Palace had won three successive Premier League games at Anfield before losing on their most recent visit in August 2017.



Lawro calls this 2-0 but I reckon 3-1


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

Also rumours of Lallana heading to Glasgow?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 19, 2019)

9-0


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

cybershot said:


> 9-0


It's been a while


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

Should be an announcement soon about a new deal for TAA


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

Trent Alexander-Arnold: Liverpool defender signs new five-year deal 

Trent Alexander-Arnold: Liverpool defender signs new five-year deal

Is that all the key first team players now on long contracts? If so that is excellent news.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

This is how long Liverpool players have left on their contracts

Alisson Becker: June 2024
Simon Mignolet: June 2021

Virgil van Dijk: June 2023
Andrew Robertson: 2024
Joel Matip: June 2020
Joe Gomez: June 2024
Trent Alexander- Arnold: June 2021

Gini Wijnaldum: June 2021
Alex Oxlade- Chamberlain: June 2022
Jordan Henderson: June 2023
James Milner: June 2020
Adam Lallana: June 2020
Marko Grujic: June 2020
Naby Keita: June 2023
Fabinho: June 2023

Mohamed Salah: June 2023
Sadio Mane: June 2023
Roberto Firmino: June 2023
Xherdan Shaqiri: June 2023
Harry Wilson: June 2023
Daniel Sturridge: June 2019
Divock Origi: June 2020


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

> No Roy Hodgson team has ever conceded a PL goal against Liverpool at Anfield.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


I think that's about to change..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This is how long Liverpool players have left on their contracts
> 
> Alisson Becker: June 2024
> Simon Mignolet: June 2021
> ...


Y'all are gonna be busy in May 2023.

If you're anything like me and deadlines, anyway...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2019)

Think Keita yet again is hiding away, or simply not showing that he understands his role in the system. Think we should push two up top and get Shaq on the pitch. 

And someone needs to hit the fucking target.

My prediction of 3-1 is still on in other words


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2019)

Can we breath again?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2019)

Just about...

That's another duck broken - we've not beaten Roy at Anfield since he managed us until now.  Fuck off Woy.

Zaha though - is that someone we should go for in the summer?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2019)

Zaha was probably made to look better by being up against Milner. And with him now facing suspension that clyne loan is looking like a potential disaster. Why it wasn’t left until the end of January at least is beyond me. I’m assuming he can’t be recalled!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Zaha was probably made to look better by being up against Milner. And with him now facing suspension that clyne loan is looking like a potential disaster. Why it wasn’t left until the end of January at least is beyond me. I’m assuming he can’t be recalled!


Fabinho can play there  and TAA will likely be back before Leicester. We don't need 4 RBs.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Fabinho can play there  and TAA will likely be back before Leicester. We don't need 4 RBs.



We don’t have 4 though. We have one. Milner has never been solid there. Just versatile enough but not solid. Can probably say the same for Fabinho.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Fabinho can play there  and TAA will likely be back before Leicester. We don't need 4 RBs.


Would be a bit dicey playing Fabhino and TAA with injury concerns. Plus Millie is a little slow in that position


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> We don’t have 4 though. We have one. Milner has never been solid there. Just versatile enough but not solid. Can probably say the same for Fabinho.


Nah, Fabinho has played RB plenty.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

And we have Camacho.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)

Is Phil Jones up for a transfer?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is Phil Jones up for a transfer?


That Phil Jones? Where's he going to, a mime club?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)

TruXta said:


> That Phil Jones? Where's he going to, a mime club?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)

Rio Ferdinand said Liverpool can't win the league if they concede 3 goals at home to Palace


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rio Ferdinand said Liverpool can't win the league if they concede 3 goals at home to Palace


Rio Ferdinand also sucks Mike Ashley's cock, so there's that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpool have played 38 PL games since Virgil van Dijk joined.

Won 27
Drawn 7
Lost 4

Scored 84
Conceded 23
21 clean sheets
Goal difference +61
Total 88 points


----------



## Spod (Jan 21, 2019)

As a relative neutral (Wolves fan enjoying current mid-table obscurity) I really hope Liverpool win it this year. Entertaining football and a great Manager.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking at our schedule up to and around next CL fixtures, being out the FA Cup has done us a serious favour in my opinion, hopefully then come end end of March we'll be in the same or better position than we are now!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Looking at our schedule up to and around next CL fixtures, being out the FA Cup has done us a serious favour in my opinion, hopefully then come end end of March we'll be in the same or better position than we are now!


I don't think there are any more positions above us?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2019)

Spod said:


> Entertaining football and a great Manager.


I would say exactly the same about Wolves this season.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 21, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I don't think there are any more positions above us?



I mean more points ahead of our rivals!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I mean more points ahead of our rivals!


I know, just yanking your chain


----------



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2019)

FFS. VVD & Fabinho missed training with illness. Dejan took part at least, could be a ropey CB pairing if all 3 of those are not match fit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> FFS. VVD & Fabinho missed training with illness. Dejan took part at least, could be a ropey CB pairing if all 3 of those are not match fit.


Wednesday 30th January home to Leicester 

Would like to think two top athletes could get over an illness for a home match in 5 days


----------



## cybershot (Jan 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Wednesday 30th January home to Leicester
> 
> Would like to think two top athletes could get over an illness for a home match in 5 days



Forgot it was cup weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2019)

> Paris St-Germain's France midfielder Adrien Rabiot has rejected Tottenham because the 23-year-old wants to join Liverpool instead.


Not sure I would want him  does not strike me a team player. 


> Liverpool have opened talks to sign 18-year-old Italian midfielder Sandro Tonali from Brescia.


Who is this?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2019)

Rabiot fuck no.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 29, 2019)

Mind the gap...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2019)

Fucking love Rafa. But in the past when this shit happens we usually fail to win. But on the flip. It’s one game closer already.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2019)

Blimey  last time I looked it was still 0-1 to City with about half an hour left. Assumed that would be 0-3 or so when I woke up.

 

Hope the Red Men can capitalise on this at home to Leicester. Would be impressive to be 7 points clear


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2019)

February fixture list for Liverpool / City

 

Certainly favours Liverpool.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2019)

Was going to watch this on my mates SkyGo login but BT Sport have it  so assume I can't


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2019)

Soccerstreams_pl


----------



## Favelado (Jan 30, 2019)

A 2nd chance to open that big gap and both times we haven't capitalised. I really think that will come back and bite us. As in ...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2019)

We did better than City this round. For now that's all that counts. Frustrating as hell though. Keita still not getting the message. Fab looked great though. Thought Lallana looked pretty sharp too. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2019)

In following Liverpool for almost 40 years that result was predictable.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 30, 2019)

cybershot said:


> In following Liverpool for almost 40 years that result was predictable.


Yeah a bit. Once Megahead scored at the death I knew what was coming . Could have won it at the end though. Fair play to Maguire, he did really well to contain Salah.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2019)

Favelado said:


> A 2nd chance to open that big gap and both times we haven't capitalised. I really think that will come back and bite us. As in ...


Yup 7 points is 3 games min innit, now it's 2 so it really was a go for last night. I think they shit a brick a bit last night what with the crowd and the pitch. That's the trouble with premiership footballers though, bit of snow and their brains go into duffer mode. If you'd have put a gang of kids on from the local secondary school they'd of twatted Maguire's massive target heed with snowballs by half time and and stuck 3 in the back of the net. 

We've stretched the lead over Shiteh though and the best part of the evening was the Bournemouth result


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2019)

Glad Milner's back


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2019)

Gone from Fizz to Flat now. Going to take a momentous shift in their cogs to overcome the rut currently.  Not sure where the ref got it to 3 minutes either given the time-wasting going on. 

Probably not worth relying on the Toffees to do us any favours


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Gone from Fizz to Flat now. Going to take a momentous shift in their cogs to overcome the rut currently.  Not sure where the ref got it to 3 minutes either given the time-wasting going on.
> 
> Probably not worth relying on the Toffees to do us any favours



Oh yeah, the amount of time added on is definitely the decision we should be talking about.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2019)

They even tried to give you another one at the end but Origi fluffed his lines.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2019)

tommers said:


> Oh yeah, the amount of time added on is definitely the decision we should be talking about.


Fack off you dirty cockney twat!

Thought you should of won it to be fair tommers


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Well that was shit


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2019)

tommers said:


> They even tried to give you another one at the end but Origi fluffed his lines.


Good job Carroll showed his class there


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fack off you dirty cockney twat!
> 
> Thought you should of won it to be fair tommers




I don't think that lino will be getting more games any time soon.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2019)

tommers said:


> I don't think that lino will be getting more games any time soon.


Not sure he was match fit mate. He had a bigger Abergele than me


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2019)

Positives:

Keita looked more like the player we ostensibly bought in the 2nd half.
Mané.
Still ahead.

Negatives:
Apart from everything - we look knackered. Slow and dull. We don't play football. Guess all the injuries aren't helping.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 6, 2019)

Mohamed Salah: West Ham investigate racist abuse of Liverpool striker

Bit disappointing really.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2019)

Better play thus far and a great goal by Gini  Could hopefully be a few more in this game.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2019)

Mané goal was maybe a fraction offside 

Still should have been 5 or more nil really but still a clean sheet and some great performances today. Keita played well 

Top 6 and bottom 8 all closing up


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2019)

Couple of good looking games today. Suspect that Spurs and City will win at home but hard to call. 

Might watch the City v Chelsea game


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

The one player Liverpool DON'T miss as big summer decision vindicated


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

> Juventus have offered Liverpool £44m plus Argentine forward Paulo Dybala, 25, for Egypt winger Mohamed Salah, 26



Juventus prepare stunning '€50m plus Paulo Dybala' offer for Mohamed Salah - AnfieldHQ

Dybala valued at £99m

Salah valued at £135m


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

Interesting predictions for the CL 

 

UEFA Champions League Predictions


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

Match day 


> Lverpool are unbeaten in 19 consecutive European matches at Anfield (W14 D5), last losing at home back in October 2014 against Real Madrid in the Champions League (3-0). It's their second longest unbeaten streak at home in European competition after their 40-match run between September 1974 and December 1991.





> Bayern are on a run of eight consecutive Champions League away matches without a defeat (W6 D2), with their last loss on the road coming in September 2017 versus Paris St-Germain (0-3). Only once have they enjoyed a longer unbeaten run away from home in the competition (10 games, between October 2012 and April 2014).


This is going to be a tough game. No VVD and Lovren looking unlikely 


> Simon Gleave, head of sports analysis, Gracenote:
> 
> "Liverpool are ranked eighth in Europe by the Euro Club Index, five places lower than Bayern Munich in third. The gap is similar to Manchester United and Paris St-Germain last week. Liverpool have a 35% chance of progress according to the ECI, just as United did pre-match last week."


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

Would Liverpool fans prefer the PL or CL?

If you could/had to choose?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 19, 2019)

Premier League


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 19, 2019)

I'd trade never winning the FA Cup or League Cup again for winning the league this season.

(I make no such claim for European trophies.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh, and if you haven't seen it, watch "Make us dream". It's on at least one of those Prime/Now/Netflix things. Surprisingly emotional film about LFC's second best player, Stevie G


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Oh, and if you haven't seen it, watch "Make us dream". It's on at least one of those Prime/Now/Netflix things. Surprisingly emotional film about LFC's second best player, Stevie G



Thanks for reminding me, I saw adverts when it was coming soon, then, as I knew I would at the time, completely forgot about it.


----------



## belboid (Feb 19, 2019)

Fucks sake.  I had it in me head that the game was tomorrow, have made plans for tonight. Hmmm, will have to see about changing them...


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2019)

Hopefully we'll spank them, which should put us in a good mood for Sunday, but I'd happily take losing this and beating United in the grand scheme of things with where we are in the season. Not the right attitute, but getting bored of us falling at the final hurdle of things lately, not sure I could take it on two fronts, let alone one.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

Take it this on BT Sport?

Pain in the arse if so. Might be able find a 'good' stream or just listen on the wireless.

In other news I would prefer the PL title to the CL but fear optimism. Think City will get the league sadly  the CL is a big ask with the quality of the teams remaining. PSG took ManUre apart without a couple of their best players missing. Also City and Barca are not bad.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 19, 2019)

acestream://ed1ce60b94216107e4f111094df379804b19b945


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

Not found a 'good' stream yet so listening for now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2019)

Manchester United v Liverpool: Pick your combined XI


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2019)

BBC Radio 5 live - Football Daily, Virgil van Dijk - Denzel, Disneyland and becoming a legend


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 21, 2019)

Jurgen Klopp: Liverpool manager fined £45,000 by FA for comments about referee

Bit steep considering there's probably not many people who would disagree with his assessment of that ref that night. I wonder what they do with the dosh? Does the ref get a cut?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2019)

Not sure if I will watch the game. It is such an important match tomorrow  but I might end up being in a very bad mood.

Do think LFC are 'better' than Utd but get the feeling it will be a cagey draw  if Utd do win then it likely LFC will need City to slip up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## N_igma (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m more nervous than I was the last game. Still think we will edge it though 1-0.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

N_igma said:


> I’m more nervous than I was the last game. Still think we will edge it though 1-0.


It is hard to call this one but I have the fear 

Liverpool predicted line up against Manchester United


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

From the BBC 


> *Lingard on bench - no Martial*
> 
> Man Utd v Liverpool (14:05 GMT)
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

> Liverpool XI: Alisson, Fabinho, van Dijk, Wijnaldum, Milner, Firmino, Mane, Salah, Henderson, Robertson, Matip


No TAA


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> No TAA


Klopp explains Alexander-Arnold absence from Reds team at Man Utd


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Not a bad start this. Good possession and getting into their box well already. 

If Herrara and Rashford are going off that is a bit of a help


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Really really would have like a first half goal. Edged the possession and shots overall. That said ManUre have still managed 2 on target vs 1 on target for LFC


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2019)

I'll take a draw.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

TruXta said:


> I'll take a draw.


Not really the attitude Viking


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not really the attitude Viking


I would prefer to win, but a draw will suffice.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 24, 2019)

Live1


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Cmon Shaq FFS

Attack has been a bit lacking today


----------



## N_igma (Feb 24, 2019)

Load of balls.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Not a classic. LFC should have been stronger up front. A draw at OT is not the end of the world but disappointing


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2019)

Better point for them imo. Given all the subs/walking wounded they had I would've hoped for a few more shots on target.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

Firmino on crutches after 'catastrophe' injury at United


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd have put Shaq in for him today and would play him while Bobby's out.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2019)

Interesting Opta stats on successful dribbling (_Opta classify a successful dribble as a player beating an opponent while retaining possession_) on this link

No LFC player in the top 50 and very few from the PL


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2019)

“f***ing hell, what a s*** game” -apparently what Klopp said to Solskjaer after the match (according to a thing that claims to be a newspaper but isnt)


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Interesting Opta stats on successful dribbling (_Opta classify a successful dribble as a player beating an opponent while retaining possession_) on this link
> 
> No LFC player in the top 50 and very few from the PL


5 EPL in the top 15 which is 33%, more than any other league


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

Watford on a reasonable run of form. They have only lost one of their past 11 matches in all competitions (W6, D4) and scored 5 last Friday 

Salah has scored 5 against Watford in the last three matches.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

> The TV bosses have decreed that they would rather be elsewhere on Wednesday evening.
> 
> BT Sport are covering Chelsea's visit from Tottenham, so Reds fans not in attendance at Anfield will be forced to wait for highlights.




Hopefully can find a stream somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

Gomez's return pencilled in as Oxlade-Chamberlain takes next step


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Oh, and if you haven't seen it, watch "Make us dream". It's on at least one of those Prime/Now/Netflix things. Surprisingly emotional film about LFC's second best player, Stevie G


Just put this on now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

Make us Dream is good  it was interesting without being too 'hyped' and some good footage of Liverpool through the ages. Well worth a watch, I found it on Amazon (free with prime) but not sure it is available elsewhere  

In other news I can't find a stream but guess they don't go live till the game starts.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice start lads


----------



## N_igma (Feb 27, 2019)

Needed that back to business.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 27, 2019)

Aye top draw. Shame the hammers couldn't of held out.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Aye top draw. Shame the hammers couldn't of held out.


Looks like City deserved to win but harsh on West Ham to lose by one dodgy penalty after soaking up all the pressure for that long.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

GD down to -6 which is good given City scoring for fun a while back


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

Just looking at the final ten PL fixtures. Hopefully I have this correct  it doesn't look either team has an easier fixture list. Both still in the CL and City have the FA Cup on top, but with their squad I don't see that making much difference.

Bournemouth v Man City
Man City v Watford
Fulham v Man City
Man City v Cardiff
Crystal Palace v Man City
*Man City v Spurs
Man Utd v Man City*
Burnley v Man City
Man City v Leicester
Brighton v Man City

City have 6 away games of the 10. They play 2 top 6 teams (one home and one away) 7 of the remaining 8 teams are all again.teams in the bottom half as things stand.

Everton v Liverpool
Liverpool v Burnley
Fulham v Liverpool
*Liverpool v Spurs *
Southampton v Liverpool
*Liverpool v Chelsea *
Cardiff v Liverpool
Liverpool v Huddersfield
Newcastle v Liverpool
Liverpool  v Wolves

Liverpool with 5 away games so one less than Man City. Also 2 top 6 teams to play but both at home. Of the remaining 8 there are 6 in the bottom half.



Premier League Winner odds:
Man City 4/7
Liverpool 13/8
Tottenham 250/1
Man Utd 500/1


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

Good stat that ^ thought Origi and Matip were both decent last night. Overshadowed by Salah, Mané, Trent, Virgil, Robertson, Fabinho but pleased to see them playing well.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2019)

Surely Rafa will just hand us 3 points at that stage, assuming Newcastle are safe by then. (going to regret this comment arn't I)

Mersey Derby away, could really be treated as a top 6 game for us as well to be fair.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Surely Rafa will just hand us 3 points at that stage, assuming Newcastle are safe by then. (going to regret this comment arn't I)










cybershot said:


> Mersey Derby away, could really be treated as a top 6 game for us as well to be fair.


The Toffee's (on paper) should be an easy win but we _just_ barely beat them at home with a bit of a fluke


----------



## cybershot (Feb 28, 2019)

Form and league positions rarely mean anything when it comes to the derby, Everton are always up for it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Form and league positions rarely mean anything when it comes to the derby, Everton are always up for it.


If Liverpool 'turn up' they should walk it


----------



## Spod (Feb 28, 2019)

Cant argue with that. But will they though? 



Badgers said:


> If Liverpool 'turn up' they should walk it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

Spod said:


> Cant argue with that. But will they though?


Therein lies the fear


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2019)

> Liverpool are now unbeaten at Anfield in the Premier League in their past 35 matches, the first side in the competition to reach this number of matches without defeat since Manchester City in December 2012 (37 games).


Be nice to take that record off City  

Need to beat Everton, Burnley and Fulham first


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2019)

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain on brink of Liverpool return

Good news from the Ox. Hope he is not rushed back too quickly


----------



## cybershot (Mar 3, 2019)

Last 6 visits to Goodison. 5 draws and 1 win!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Last 6 visits to Goodison. 5 draws and 1 win!


I am already nervous


----------



## harpo (Mar 3, 2019)

Same here


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Gash. 
Wouldn't mind if it wasn't obcioio that Everton were going for the draw from kick off.


----------



## marshall (Mar 3, 2019)

as a neutral, Klopp's subs seemed a bit odd, thought Shaq would have been better bet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 3, 2019)

Man City have that relentlessness about them that we had at the start of the season when they were a little wobbly. I'm more pessimistic by the week.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2019)

Henderson played some decent balls early on, but then faded. Otherwise, they seemed to lack a creative spark.

Ditto Everton, with Gylfi quiet.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 3, 2019)

"The wind came from all directions and did not help anybody."


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2019)

It was a meh game and double disappointing for LFC


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 4, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> "The wind came from all directions and did not help anybody."
> 
> View attachment 163528


 He seems to be losing his previous cool now the pressure is on.
Getting wound up by a ball boy too....


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> He seems to be losing his previous cool now the pressure is on.
> Getting wound up by a ball boy too....


Nah, he's always been a bit hot tempered. And who wouldn't get a bit worked up in the position we're at  with 9 games to go?


----------



## RD2003 (Mar 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> And who wouldn't get a bit worked up in the position we're at  with 9 games to go?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> He seems to be losing his previous cool now the pressure is on.
> Getting wound up by a ball boy too....


If it's not the weather , it's the pitch. No other team have faced the same hurdles in the history of the EPL


----------



## cybershot (Mar 4, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Nah, he's always been a bit hot tempered. And who wouldn't get a bit worked up in the position we're at  with 9 games to go?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 10, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> "The wind came from all directions and did not help anybody."
> 
> View attachment 163528


It's fuckin windy today


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> If it's not the weather , it's the pitch. No other team have faced the same hurdles in the history of the EPL


Which will be why no other team has complained about anything, right? Makes sense.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 10, 2019)

Good game, good game!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2019)

In an unusual run of form I am in the UAE 

Stream? Radio?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2019)

Those two touches! Mein gott!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Tiny bit excited....


----------



## Dandred (Mar 13, 2019)

Boom!!!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thomas Hitzleburger, Briana Band, and  Ernst Rohm, your boys took one hell of a beating!

Or something....


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## two sheds (Mar 13, 2019)

How come Shaqiri doesn't seem to get to play? He does some delightful passes when he does, it's a real waste - he was class at Stoke too.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 13, 2019)

two sheds said:


> How come Shaqiri doesn't seem to get to play? He does some delightful passes when he does, it's a real waste - he was class at Stoke too.


He's had some minor injuries of late, but really he's not been able to force his way in consistently. 

Anyway, tonight turned out nice


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 14, 2019)

Top banana that was. We were quite shit at times too


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Top banana that was. We were quite shit at times too



Though one isn't it, compared to last season we are lukewarm, but defense wise so much better. If only we can bring both together at some point!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

Missed the game sadly but great result 

LFC under Klopp in two legged European ties at Liverpool:

1-0 vs Augsburg
3-1 vs United
5-4 vs Dortmund 
3-1 vs Villarreal 
5-0 vs Porto 
5-1 vs City
7-6 vs Roma
3-1 vs Bayern


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

Enjoyable watching


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

Not the worst draw #noeasygames #jumpersforgoalposts 


> Liverpool are unbeaten in their previous six games against Porto in European competition (W3 D3), with the Reds scoring 12 goals and conceding just twice.


 

Could be worse  


> Manchester United have won just one of their eight European Cup/Champions League meetings with Barcelona (D4 L3), losing both of their last two encounters in the 2009 and 2011 finals


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

> Tottenham v Manchester City to face Ajax v Juventus
> Barcelona v Manchester United to face Liverpool v Porto




So if LFC get past Porto they have either Barca or ManUre in the semi-final.

I guess the betting will favour City vs Juve + Barca vs Liverpool for the next round.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2019)

Good odds on us to win based upon the available stats. I'd rather be thinking of that than having Shiteh in the next two games. 

Juve in the final wouldn't sit well for me personally. I've been there and would never want to do that again.  I fancy us against Barca


----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpool can stop him


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 18, 2019)

What a shit ground Craven Cottage is. Did anyone hear their fans at all yesterday?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2019)

Liverpool Legends 3 - 2 AC Milan Legends


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2019)

Football star McAllister 'punched in face'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2019)

Been listening to the Anfield Wrap podcast this morning. Has made me more nervous than excited about the Spuds game on Sunday 

City have got Fulham and Cardiff in their next two fixtures.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Rhian Brewster's first goal


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2019)

Any decent sites to watch the game today?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 31, 2019)

Live


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

Not a bad start this


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 31, 2019)

Liverpool - Tottenham


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 31, 2019)

Fuck me that was emotional


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 31, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2019)

Only Spurs could score an 89th minute goal to lose.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

Was a bit touch and go there


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2019)

Jesus. 

Glad Mo had a hand in the goal even if it was an OG eventually.

Fucking hell my nerves though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

Rabiot responds after being 'spotted' by Liverpool fans at Anfield


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 1, 2019)

I hope you do it, fuck Man City.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2019)

*Remaining fixtures for the top two: *

Man City v Cardiff
Crystal Palace v Man City
Man City v Spurs
Man Utd v Man City
Burnley v Man City
Man City v Leicester
Brighton v Man City

City game in hand and 4 away games 
Still 2 top 6 teams to play 


Southampton v Liverpool
Liverpool v Chelsea
Cardiff v Liverpool
Liverpool v Huddersfield
Newcastle v Liverpool
Liverpool v Wolves

Liverpool 3 away games 
1 top 6 side to play


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> *Remaining fixtures for the top two: *
> 
> Man City v Cardiff
> Crystal Palace v Man City
> ...


yeh but it's so often the lower teams who can be so hard to beat at this time of the season


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but it's so often the lower teams who can be so hard to beat at this time of the season


No easy games #jumpersforgoalposts

I guess the toughest fixture (on paper) is City away to ManUre Wednesday 24th April  would be nice if it was Utd who help Liverpool win the league.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

Going to be a good nervy watch tonight


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

Premier League title: Liverpool or Man City - who will win 2018-19 race? - Premier League title: Liverpool or Man City - who will win 2018-19 race?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

FFS


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

Been tense as fuck for three quarters of this game 

Good to see Keita, Salah and Henderson score


----------



## TruXta (Apr 5, 2019)

Huge win that. I also scared the shit out of my wife when Salah scored


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Huge win that. I also scared the shit out of my wife when Salah scored


Actually shouted 'pass it' at the telly ffs


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 5, 2019)

Friday's are fucking great!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

Remaining April games*:

Manchester City *
Man City v Brighton (FA Cup) 06/04
Spurs v Man City (CL) 09/04
Palace v Man City (PL) 14/04
Man City v Spurs (CL) 17/04
Man City v Spurs (PL) 20/04
Man Utd v Man City (PL) 24/04
Burnley v Man City (PL) 28/04

7 games
4 away
4 against top 6 PL or CL games

*Liverpool*
Liverpool v Porto (CL) 09/04
Liverpool v Chelsea (PL) 14/04
Porto v Liverpool (CL) 17/04
Cardiff v Liverpool (PL) 21/04
Liverpool v Huddersfield (PL) 26/04

5 games
2 away
3 against top 6 PL or CL games


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 6, 2019)

Shit ref tbh

Southampton 1-3 Liverpool - Highlights and Goals (Video) — LFC Globe


----------



## cybershot (Apr 7, 2019)

Assuming both get into the next round of the CL imagine the mind games if that’s the semi final in the run in.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2019)

I am still pessimistic that City will win the league  but don't think they will get the quadruple.


cybershot said:


> Assuming both get into the next round of the CL imagine the mind games if that’s the semi final in the run in.


It will be a little bit stressful 



> *Champions League Winner 18/19*
> Manchester City. 9/4
> Juventus. 10/3
> Barcelona. 7/2
> ...


Surprised to see City with shorter odds than Barcelona and Juve.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am still pessimistic that City will win the league  but don't think they will get the quadruple.
> 
> It will be a little bit stressful
> 
> ...


lots of mancs with more money than sense


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Actually shouted 'pass' at the telly ffs


You've been watching mastermind again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You've been watching mastermind again


I can't help myself


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2019)

Good news 

Sean Cox to leave hospital to attend charity match in his honour


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2019)

Free video: Watch Salah's 50 PL goals for Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)

Fucking train delays meaning I will miss most/all the first half. Got the radio on but sounds like BBC5 is covering the Spuds v Oil game?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)

Ah, 5Live Extra has the LFC game


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2019)

Neat touch from young Bobby


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)

Be nice to keep a clean sheet here. Good first half but Porto had chances


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2019)

Done


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2019)

Porto did well second half and were a bit unfortunate not to get the penalty decision for hand ball in the first half .  Having said that they need to score twice at home without conceding so I think that's game over for the smallest club left in the CL .


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Porto did well second half and were a bit unfortunate not to get the penalty decision for hand ball in the first half .  Having said that they need to score twice at home without conceding so I think that's game over for the smallest club left in the CL .


That wasn't hand ball that. I thought Jimmy Floyd looked pretty tidy for them up front though.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 9, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That wasn't hand ball that. I though Jimmy Floyd looked pretty tidy for them up front though.


pace strength but thats about it for that kid


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

Odds changes since Sunday post ^


> *Champions League Winner 18/19*
> Barcelona. 3/1
> Juventus. 3/1
> Liverpool. 10/3
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

Hazard to Anfield 


> Borussia Monchengladbach midfielder *Thorgan Hazard*, 26, would prefer to stay in the Bundesliga and join Borussia Dortmund. However, the Belgian's current club would rather sell to Liverpool as the Premier League side have exceeded Dortmund's 42m euro offer


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hazard to Anfield


My brother used to Live in Dortmund so I can understand the lads desire to bring his kids up somewhere safe where his house wont get screwed every other away game


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2019)

*"Tommy Smith wasn't born, he was quarried"*



*RIP*
*YNWA
*​
Legendary former Liverpool captain Tommy Smith dies aged 74


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2019)

Remembered as a hard man but he couldn't half play a bit too. See Liverpool's third goal in the 74 cup final.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 12, 2019)

A true football hero to a generation when football was everything.
RIP Tommy Smith.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 12, 2019)

Tommy Smith said:
			
		

> I did warn players. When Jimmy Greaves came out at Anfield one time I handed him a piece of paper. He said: 'What's this?' I said: 'Just open it.' It was the menu from the Liverpool Infirmary.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 12, 2019)

He was probably the top of the three hardest tacklers I ever saw play.
Alongside Norman Hunter and Ron Harris.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2019)

I met Tommy Smith twice, the first being with my Dad when I was a young kid about 12 at a charity fundraising function full of fat men in big suits where even my Bluenose Father, who dragged me over to shake his hand, told me he was the hardest man to have ever put on a pair of boots. He said he hated watching him against Everton as Smith was on the pitch to tackle players and that didn't just mean winning the ball. I subsequently grew up knowing he was god long before Fowler got his place at the throne.

I then met him at another function about 10 years ago and found him to be one of the loveliest softly spoken characters I've ever met... until I told him my dad was a Bluenose  

I don't normally get that soppy about people's passing but I was a bit choked today to learn of Tommy's passing. Tommy played in an era where working class scousers, mad Jocks, and even the odd tasty Welshman made the fields of Anfield road a good place to take the kids. Most of them ended up on society's sportsmen slag heap like Tommy did in the end unlike the money grabbing agent driven lads of today. 

Tommy really was scouser though who like many of the era found the experience of hard times at the hands of the state.

Tommy Smith pays penalty for disability claim



> Mr Smith, of Blundellsands, Merseyside, has had two new knee joints, a new elbow and a hip replacement since his days as Liverpool captain. He claimed he could only limp out to take part in the charity kickabout after taking painkillers.
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, Mr Smith said: "On the day of the shootout, I was drugged up with painkillers. I was helped on the pitch and the ball was put in front of me."
> ...



There are plenty of crippling and harmful cunts in this world. Tommy just played football. 

Rest in peace The Anfield Iron


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2019)

Nice post friedaweed


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2019)

Not keen on the transfer talks around Mané. Did read that Madrid won't approach him unless he hands in a transfer request 

It does seem inevitable that some of the big money players (Hazard, Pogba and likely Eriksen the obvious ones) will be moving so that may well start a domino effect.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 13, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I met Tommy Smith twice, the first being with my Dad when I was a young kid about 12 at a charity fundraising function full of fat men in big suits where even my Bluenose Father, who dragged me over to shake his hand, told me he was the hardest man to have ever put on a pair of boots. He said he hated watching him against Everton as Smith was on the pitch to tackle players and that didn't just mean winning the ball. I subsequently grew up knowing he was god long before Fowler got his place at the throne.
> 
> I then met him at another function about 10 years ago and found him to be one of the loveliest softly spoken characters I've ever met... until I told him my dad was a Bluenose
> 
> ...



Shame he was an unrepentant racist.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Shame he was an unrepentant racist.


Yep that's one of the things I've never really liked about my dad. Sadly I think it's the era they grew up in but yeah no excuse really.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 13, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Shame he was an unrepentant racist.



He was but I'll also remember that he was a great player. His playing career might make him a legend but his racism doesn't make him a hero.  I wouldn't dismiss his comments as being of that time either  tbh.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> He was but I'll also remember that he was a great player. His playing career might make him a legend but his racism doesn't make him a hero.  I wouldn't dismiss his comments as being of that time either  tbh.


Yup you're right. Ali thought the Elijah Mohammed was the muts nuts and Bob Marley thought god had come back to rule the earth in Ethiopia.

Men have their faults but in their art they can excel beyond them even if they don't realise their own brilliance.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 14, 2019)

No pink boots and snoods in those days.

I've put a bet on 0-0 today (14/1). Wishful thinking really, Sarri has pulled it off against City and I think it's our best bet today.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2019)

I hope think 2-1 to the Red Men but reckon this could go either way.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2019)

> Liverpool are winless in their past five league and cup games against Chelsea (D3, L2).





> The Blues are unbeaten in eight matches at Anfield in all competitions since a 4-1 defeat in May 2012 (W3, D5).


 forgone conclusion


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2019)

> Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain and Joe Gomez - who have both been injured - are starting in an under-23 fixture against Leicester


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2019)

I think City might draw away at Palace, presenting Liverpool with a chance to open up a lead, which they will then blow.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I think City might draw away at Palace, presenting Liverpool with a chance to open up a lead, which they will then blow.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I think City might draw away at Palace, presenting Liverpool with a chance to open up a lead, which they will then blow.


Wrong, and wrong 
WHAT a goal from Salah. Astonishing. This is going down to the wire.


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2019)

Mo's goal man. Fucking hell.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Wrong, and wrong



I've got next week's lottery numbers if you want them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I've got next week's lottery numbers if you want them.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 14, 2019)

Voley said:


> Mo's goal man. Fucking hell.



I scared the shit out of my kids after I screamed out when Salah's goal went in.

And I don't even support Liverpool.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2019)

Yesh, not bad


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2019)

Shay Given, keeping things in perspective


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 14, 2019)

Pumping there today 

What a goal


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 14, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Shay Given, keeping things in perspective


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> I scared the shit out of my kids after I screamed out when Salah's goal went in.


My cat hates me for the same reason.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2019)

Missed the game due to work  saw the score  and the match stats  MOTD is on too late for this Badger.

Update... 

[*Manchester City *
Man City v Brighton (FA Cup) 06/04
Man City v Spurs (CL) 17/04
Man City v Spurs (PL) 20/04
Man Utd v Man City (PL) 24/04
Burnley v Man City (PL) 28/04

5 games
2 away 
3 against top 6 PL or CL games

*Liverpool*
Porto v Liverpool (CL) 17/04
Cardiff v Liverpool (PL) 21/04
Liverpool v Huddersfield (PL) 26/04

3 games
2 away
1 against top 6 PL or CL games


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 17, 2019)

> Legendary former Liverpool captain Tommy Smith dies aged 74





> A true football hero to a generation when football was everything.
> RIP Tommy Smith





> I then met him at another function about 10 years ago and found him to be one of the loveliest softly spoken characters I've ever met... until I told him my dad was a Bluenose
> 
> I don't normally get that soppy about people's passing but I was a bit choked today to learn of Tommy's passing. Tommy played in an era where working class scousers, mad Jocks, and even the odd tasty Welshman made the fields of Anfield road a good place to take the kids.



Former Liverpool player, *Howard Gayle*, shared his memories of the Late *Tommy Smith* in his autobiography, 61 Minutes in Munich.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 17, 2019)

It's a racist country and becoming more so.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 17, 2019)

Easy. However now 2 more games than Man City to play in all comps and Barcelona being quite the distraction of I’m honest. Hoping spurs can replicate their champions league performances in the prem but no doubt they will roll over and die.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 17, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Easy. However now 2 more games than Man City to play in all comps and Barcelona being quite the distraction of I’m honest. Hoping spurs can replicate their champions league performances in the prem but no doubt they will roll over and die.



Anything that could precipitate worse form for City is a good thing though.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Favelado (Apr 18, 2019)

I just want to say we won't win anything next season in those socks.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Former Liverpool player, *Howard Gayle*, shared his memories of the Late *Tommy Smith* in his autobiography, 61 Minutes in Munich.


If you're going to quote people it's best if you tag them into the post as well, then you're more likely to get a reply. 



cybershot said:


> Easy. However now 2 more games than Man City to play in all comps and Barcelona being quite the distraction of I’m honest. Hoping spurs can replicate their champions league performances in the prem but no doubt they will roll over and die.



I think we're the most likely team to be Barca this year


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2019)

Update (City still bookies favourites to win the PL) 

*Manchester City *
Man City v Spurs (PL) 20/04
Man Utd v Man City (PL) 24/04
Burnley v Man City (PL) 28/04
Man City v Leicester (PL) 04/05
Brighton v Man City (PL) 12/05

5 games
3 away
2 against top 6 PL


*Liverpool*
Cardiff v Liverpool (PL) 21/04
Liverpool v Huddersfield (PL) 26/04
Barcelona v Liverpool (CL) 01/05
Newcastle v Liverpool (PL) 05/05
Liverpool v Barcelona (CL) 07/05
Liverpool v Wolves (PL) 12/05

6 games
3 away
2 against top CL games


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2019)

Surely we can't be expected to play Barca two days after Newcastle?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2019)

New odds for the CL


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Surely we can't be expected to play Barca two days after Newcastle?


Hopefully Mike Ashley will buy Barca before the fixture 

It is a bit off to be fair ^ hopefully there will be a full strong squad available by then. Gomez coming back and Henderson not injured.

Ox, Lallana and Brewster perhaps in the sidelines


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2019)

If warnock fucks us over I’m never watching football again.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpool's Premier League fixture away to Newcastle United has been rescheduled for Saturday May 4.The kick-off time is still to be confirmed for the Reds’ penultimate top-flight game of the season, at St. James’ Park.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 20, 2019)

Surely Rafa will find a way to hand us 3 points on the sly assuming Newcastle are safe by then, he's not really going to give 2 fucks about Newcastle's money earned from position, it's not like he's going to be able to spend it!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Surely Rafa will find a way to hand us 3 points on the sly assuming Newcastle are safe by then, he's not really going to give 2 fucks about Newcastle's money earned from position, it's not like he's going to be able to spend it!


Rafa may be our last hope, I don't think we can pin our hopes on Utd taking points off City


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2019)

​
Good result if not the most convincing at times.

Going to harsh if LFC end with 97 points and don't take the title.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Surely Rafa will find a way to hand us 3 points on the sly assuming Newcastle are safe by then, he's not really going to give 2 fucks about Newcastle's money earned from position, it's not like he's going to be able to spend it!



No chance. It’ll be 4-3 to Newcastle. And sadly Rafa’s last game at SJP.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Going to harsh if LFC end with 97 points and don't take the title.



But funny if cit-teh finish second with 96.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

So, your season is in the hands of the fucked up, defeated, bewildered piss puddle that is united?


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2019)

I have offended a neighbour with my considered opinion of Henderson's miss.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2019)

Wilf said:


> So, your season is in the hands of the fucked up, defeated, bewildered piss puddle that is united?


Cometh the hour...


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2019)

Wilf said:


> So, your season is in the hands of the fucked up, defeated, bewildered piss puddle that is united?


do you mean Manchester or Newcastle?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> do you mean Manchester or Newcastle?


Things I Won't Dignify with a Reply #1


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 21, 2019)

Such a brilliant season. Two superb football teams slugging it out.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

Never

Never, ever count on Utd to draw a game. Let alone chance for a fucking win the washed up cunts


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

In Burnley We Trust


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> do you mean Manchester or Newcastle?



Definitely Newcastle.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 25, 2019)

In Sean We Trust


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Huddersfield at home tonight then. On paper this should be a stroll but these games always trouble me 

No doubt (and rightly so) a fair few players will be rested before the CL game away to Barca next Wednesday night


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Ox on the bench


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

Looking forward to this one. It's on telly apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> Ox on the bench


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

Not sure Sturridge is a good idea to be honest. I don't think this is the car boot sale we should be showcasing him on.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

I foresee an early goal for Studge


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Bit slow there


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> Bit slow there


Does my head in when they play it cagey like this


----------



## MrSki (Apr 26, 2019)

Almost two in the 1st minute. Not the earliest goal of the week though.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

This one's working well. .


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

They looked like the red arrows coming out of that Huddersfield corner. I think the goal difference is also on kloppos mind tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Goals have dried up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Fastest PL goal in Liverpool history


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

_We'll be coming, we'll be coming, we'll be coming down the road._

_When you hear the noise of Bill Shankley boys we'll be coming down the road. _

Robertson and Virgil are having fun here.


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

thats mane with another first half goal.

lucky I put a fiver on it.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> thats mane with another first half goal.
> 
> lucky I put a fiver on it.


Can you put a bet on Burnley mate?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Updated Golden Boot:

19 - Mohamed Salah
19 - Sergio Aguero 
19 - Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang
19 - Sadio Mane


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Can you put a bet on Burnley mate?



er, no. but thanks for asking


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

Fabs must be a bit fucked off watching Sturridge playing whilst he's on the bench. I know we've got bigger games ahead but he deserves to be enjoying the home crowd tonight. Studge is not in tune with these guys going forward.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> er, no. but thanks for asking


What if I cover the bet but you put it on. For luck like


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

It is a bit odd, keeping hearing how Tommy Smith has just made a key block.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

Running down the wing...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Updated Golden Boot:
> 
> 19 - Mohamed Salah
> 19 - Sergio Aguero
> ...


Updated Updated Golden Boot:

20 - Mohamed Salah
19 - Sadio Mane
19 - Sergio Aguero
19 - Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Who's warming up?


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> What if I cover the bet but you put it on. For luck like



I'm tucked up in bed mate, don't you have the internet?


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

got to be another two goals, we always come out stronger in the 2nd half.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> Who's warming up?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> got to be another two goals, we always come out stronger in the 2nd half.


#backstronger


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> I'm tucked up in bed mate, don't you have the internet?


I meant Burnley v Man Citeh mucker  and I was Joe King

Enjoy your kip chap


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Salah & Mane... 2020 vision


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Updated Updated Golden Boot:
> 
> 20 - Mohamed Salah
> 19 - Sadio Mane
> ...


Updated Updated Updated Golden Boot:

20 - Mohamed Salah
20 - Sadio Mane
19 - Sergio Aguero
19 - Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Shaq and Ox


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the Ox actually shorter than Shaq?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> Is the Ox actually shorter than Shaq?


Heightist


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

Ox is doing well, tho I doubt he'll be playing in Barca


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

My fantasy team is finally going to score well!


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

that's my predicted two 2nd half goals, can't wait to get down the bookies tomorrow.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> Ox is doing well, tho I doubt he'll be playing in Barca


coming on with 20 minutes to go in the second leg would do me nicely


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Updated Updated Updated Golden Boot:
> 
> 20 - Mohamed Salah
> 20 - Sadio Mane
> ...


Updated Updated Updated Updated Golden Boot:

21 - Mohamed Salah
20 - Sadio Mane
19 - Sergio Aguero
19 - Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Ox, Shaq and Gomez coming on to '_get some minutes_' makes me think this squad has a good end to the season and seasons to come


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

fuck me, best game in ages!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

That was pretty fucking good tonight


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

One funny thing about the game tonight was there wasn't a single yellow card or even a tackle that would raise an eyebrow yet the armbands were on for the The Iron. How the game has changed. 

Good warm up for the Spaniards


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Masterful performance and could have been more than 5


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ox, Shaq and Gomez coming on to '_get some minutes_' makes me think this squad has a good end to the season and seasons to come


Must admit I was glad Shaqo got a run out. He deserves a lot more than he gets IMHO. He can always make a spark that results in a goal. Ox and Gomez back in the fold is a win too.


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

Shaq would be an outstanding player in a smaller team.


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

I think tuesday will be 2-1 to barca. hate to say it, but they are a different level & at home.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> I think tuesday will be 2-1 to barca. hate to say it, but they are a different level & at home.


Suits me. Twat them at Anfield


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Suits me. Twat them at Anfield



fingers crossed.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Must admit I was glad Shaqo got a run out. He deserves a lot more than he gets IMHO. He can always make a spark that results in a goal. Ox and Gomez back in the fold is a win too.


I don't get some of Klopp's midfield choices. Everyone has been good, in spells. Everyone has been average, in spells. But even when someone's been good (like Shaq) they get dropped for an indeterminate period. 

I suspect the man know's what he is doing, but it seems odd.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

moody said:


> I think tuesday will be 2-1 to barca. hate to say it, but they are a different level & at home.


I'd take an away goal and 1 goal deficit against them any day with a return leg to a home crowd like ours currently, pretty sure I've got a ticket for the home leg and it's Wednesday mate for the away game as 3 of my mates realised after they'd booked their flights to Spain


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2019)

Helps with the goal difference at least if it should come down to it. Still behind but if City lose a game (big ask) it could be a vital haul.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> I don't get some of Klopp's midfield choices. Everyone has been good, in spells. Everyone has been average, in spells. But even when someone's been good (like Shaq) they get dropped for an indeterminate period.
> 
> I suspect the man know's what he is doing, but it seems odd.


There were a few games during the shaky patch when we had points on Citeh that I think we could of done with Shaq on the turf more


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2019)

arg! wednesday, I'm down to work...ffs!


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2019)

Biggest ever disparity in points between top & bottom, 77 points.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2019)

91 points, 2 games to go, and still not enough to win the league, fucking ridiculous.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Are there highlights? I'm at work.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2019)

Klopp gives Firmino update ahead of Barcelona clash


> The official diagnosis is that he has a small tear in a very small muscle. Apart from the word 'tear' everything is positive.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpool's Virgil van Dijk wins BBC Sport player of the year vote

Well deserved.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2019)

Always followed Burnley like a second team and big fan of Sean Dyche.


> Burnley held City here last season and have beaten the reigning champions once in each of their previous four Premier League seasons


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2019)

It's a shithole that Burnley.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> It's a shithole that Burnley.


Dyche (#SackSean) the douche blew it today. I used to like Bumley but they let the whole sport down today


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2019)

Ashley Barnes? Ashley SHIT more like


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Dyche (#SackSean) the douche blew it today. I used to like Bumley but they let the whole sport down today


Yup Leicester's lovely mind. Much nicer than North London.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2019)

That Brendan Rodgers. Always liked him.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> That Brendan Rodgers. Always liked him.


He is a Red at heart that lad  would have been the next Shankley if that Gerrard had not let him down


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> That Brendan Rodgers. Always liked him.


Aye, That Rafael Benitez was ok too.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Aye, That Rafael Benitez was ok too.


The former Chelsea coach?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> The former Chelsea coach?


We all make mistakes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)

Good article this

Liverpool vs. Barcelona: Messi or Mohamed Salah, Neutralising Busquets and Industry versus Innovation - The Tactical Times


----------



## cybershot (Apr 29, 2019)

Think the league is gone now, so destined for another European Cup runners up as well? Sigh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Think the league is gone now, so destined for another European Cup runners up as well? Sigh.


thanks for reminding me, i've got to put bets on ajax to beat spurs, ajax to beat spurs 2-0, and ajax to beat spurs 2-0 and tadic to score first


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Aye, That Rafael Benitez was ok too.


I genuinely like Rafa though  Didn't always like his style or transfers but the man's a gem.

Rodgers on the other hand...ugh.


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I genuinely like Rafa though  Didn't always like his style or transfers but the man's a gem.
> 
> Rodgers on the other hand...ugh.


Yeah same here. I think with Rogers it all went to his head a bit to quick. Rafa's in a lot of people's hearts at Anfield because he did a fair few things the old way. He's still very much part of the family.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Including being incredibly supportive of the Hillsborough families. Personal donation of £96,000, too.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Going to be a great game for a neutral tonight


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Oh god I can't believe liverpool are actually going to win the CL. Barca won't be able to handle them and although Ajax are good, unfortunately Liverpool are better


----------



## planetgeli (May 1, 2019)

binka said:


> Oh god I can't believe liverpool are actually going to win the CL.



I won't believe it until they are 3-0 down at half-time in the final.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Listening to the latest Peter Crouch podcast titled 'That Champions League League' which is well worth a listen


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Predictions people?

I am going for a 2-2 draw tonight


----------



## Wilf (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Predictions people?
> 
> I am going for a 2-2 draw tonight


Both sides scoring is a good shout.


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Only seen Barca a handful of times this season but they're definitely not at the level they have been in previous seasons. Unfortunately I see Liverpool winning home and away


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool win tonight 3-2, win at home 3-1


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool: Alisson, Gomez, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Milner, Wijnaldum, Keita, Mane, Salah.

Subs: Mignolet, Lovren, Firmino, Henderson, Shaqiri, Origi, Alexander-Arnold.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Firminho on the bench was kind of expected. 

Henderson and Trent is a surprise though 

Keita playing up front or (I assume) a 4-4-2 formation for the away leg?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Diamond midfield likely, with Fab at the base and Keira in the 10 role


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> and Keira in the 10 role


Knightley?


----------



## rekil (May 1, 2019)

1-1 and some Suarez villainy.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2019)

Bollocks. Accidentally got pissed before the game even starts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Knightley?


Fucks mg phone!

See? ^^ Can't even swear right


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Okay, am starting to get really


----------



## steveo87 (May 1, 2019)

Well it wouldn't be s champions League semi final without having a row with Mrs o87 before leaving for the pub....

Anyway, UP THE REDS!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Anyone finds a nice STREAM near LIVERPOOL that I could sit by and WATCH, I'd appreciate a PM about it.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2019)

It really is quite a stadium, innit?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Nou Camp looks amazing tbf


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Anyone finds a nice STREAM near LIVERPOOL that I could sit by and WATCH, I'd appreciate a PM about it.


Where are ya?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Well it wouldn't be s champions League semi final without having a row with Mrs o87 before leaving for the pub....
> 
> Anyway, UP THE REDS!!!





peterkro said:


> Acestream BTSport: 0d2e65af3c713108bbb9768da4bb807affd543f4


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> QUOTE="peterkro, post: 16030379, member: 11480"]Acestream BTSport: 0d2e65af3c713108bbb9768da4bb807affd543f4


[/QUOTE]
0d2e65af3c713108bbb9768da4bb807affd543f4


----------



## MrSki (May 1, 2019)

Don't think it is much help but unlike last night I am supporting the English team in Europe. Good luck to all those who care. Hope you are celebrating in 90 minutes. 

Don't push people in the fountains when celebrating.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Anyone finds a nice STREAM near LIVERPOOL that I could sit by and WATCH, I'd appreciate a PM about it.


Right here


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Fucking fuck. They are playing.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Come on Liverpooooooooooooool.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Right here



It's just gone offline. Arse.


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Is the next Liverpool match on TV/radio/stream anywhere? 2018/2019 (links in OP)

Check there for live streams


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Not a bad start. Liverpool have not really had to deal with a coordinated attack so will see.

Cagey as fuck


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

This one works News and Updates


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Naby Baby


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

What was that ridiculous vehicle that drove on the pitch?


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool looking the better team here, although you never know when messi will do something amazing from nothing


----------



## peterkro (May 1, 2019)

Or Suarez.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

binka said:


> Liverpool looking the better team here, although you never know when messi will do something amazing from nothing


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2019)

Should never have sold him


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Should never have sold him


Nah, he can jog on and be booed by his own fans  for £140m. Would take VVD and Allison every day.

Game is not a third done


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Nah, he can jog on and be booed by his own fans  for £140m. Would take VVD and Allison every day.
> 
> Game is not a third done


In hindsight the t-shirts may have been a slight error of judgement...


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

peterkro said:


> Or Suarez.


He's such a dislikeable player.


----------



## planetgeli (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> This one works News and Updates



That asks for a credit card (which won’t be charged ) for the pleasure of registering.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2019)

Can't stand the twat, but good goal.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> That asks for a credit card (which won’t be charged ) for the pleasure of registering.


Just click away and it'll appear. Least it did for me.


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

I've been having wifi problems so missed our Freddy Mercury/Gnasher former player car boot sale's goal but Mo's on fire tonight.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

This game feels like a marathon. Liverpool not looking hugely second best (away from home) but Barcelona just seem more likely to score.

Does feel that these two sides at Anfield would/will be a different story


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

Someone needs to twat that goofy cunt pronto


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2019)

I'm finding myself supporting Liverpool.

I don't know what's right any more


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

tommers said:


> I'm finding myself supporting Liverpool.
> 
> I don't know what's right any more


I've been experiencing this myself, I've never supported any premier League team but I have always had a hierarchy of hate. It's all going haywire this season though


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

tommers said:


> I'm finding myself supporting Liverpool.
> 
> I don't know what's right any more


Welcome brother. I always knew you'd join the flock one day Tommolad x


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Away to Barcelona in the semi finals ^

It could be much worse. Still a half to play 'away' and another 90 at Anfield so hardly a panic. Liverpool have been generally better second half for a lot of games in recent games.


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 169523
> 
> Away to Barcelona in the semi finals ^
> 
> It could be much worse. Still a half to play 'away' and another 90 at Anfield so hardly a panic. Liverpool have been generally better second half for a lot of games in recent games.


Need that away goal, no chance of going through without at least one


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Welcome brother. I always knew you'd join the flock one day Tommolad x


Ewww. I don't like this. I don't like it at all.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Painful studio assemblage


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

1972 rang and asked for its graphics back.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Lol, I've got that on.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Alba's some player isn't he? First came to my attention in Euro 12 and he's even better now.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

binka said:


> Need that away goal, no chance of going through without at least one


Better 2-1 or 1-1 than 1-0 eh

There is another goal here


----------



## Argonia (May 1, 2019)

Fuck


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Unlucky.


----------



## Argonia (May 1, 2019)

Jesus Christabobolous


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

Unlucky Liverpool


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2019)

Little shit.


----------



## MrSki (May 1, 2019)

A fucking big mountain to climb. Still a chance for one away goal.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Can't really argue with that.


----------



## steveo87 (May 1, 2019)

Balls.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2019)

Fucks sake.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Imagine being Liverpool and three goals down in the Champions League and only 45 minutesaaway from Anfield 90 minutes at Anfield to turn things around.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2019)

Blimey


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

I still believe #wegoagain #backstronger #jumpersforgoalposts #smallboysinthepark #headsandvolleys


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

lucky to get away with that going for it at the end; but for Dembele that could have been four or five nil


----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2019)

I hate football.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

I'm not even bothered about getting beat three when it's to him tbh.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

What is annoying is Liverpool played really well away from home against (arguably) the best team in the world. Still lost 3-0 and it could have been worse


----------



## N_igma (May 1, 2019)

Fuck fuck fuckitty fuck fuck. That Messi free kick though simply outstanding. Need another miracle in Instanbul night at Anfield next week.


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2019)

Surprised I've not heard of this Lionel Messi fellow before. Quite promising, I thought. One to keep an eye on in the future, I'd say.


----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2019)

I think what’s more annoying being beaten like that is that even if we won the league. Players like Mane who are already being linked to Madrid and anyone linked to Barca will fancy the move. The challenge of beating them or playing for them. Who wouldn’t want to play for those teams when you’re so convincingly beaten by them even when you’re good.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 1, 2019)

Voley said:


> Surprised I've not heard of this Lionel Messi fellow before. Quite promising, I thought. One to keep an eye on in the future, I'd say.


Imagine how good he'll be when he's fully grown, etc


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What is annoying is Liverpool played really well away from home against (arguably) the best team in the world. Still lost 3-0 and it could have been worse


Which really demonstrates how fucking good they are. I hate the cunts but you have to begrudgingly accept that when you go there you really are in Gladiatorial mode. 

Very slim margins between them running away with it and us taking back a result that would have given us an advantage against how they play. Tactically I think Jurgen played that well tonight but it just didn't come off in the end. Navi going off didn't help but most of the lads were 100% there this evening. None of them let us down.

There worst part about watching the game tonight washaving to listen to suck hole has been cunts like this dickhead.



> *Rio Ferdinand on BT Sport:* "Lionel Messi's a phenomenal player. He's got everything. He's one of the best ever, if not _the _best_._
> 
> "*I'm delighted to be here, I feel blessed. This is the stuff I can tell my kids about. He can decide a game as and when he chooses.*"



Honestly he's such a Manc scum dickhead he can't help himself.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What is annoying is Liverpool played really well away from home against (arguably) the best team in the world. Still lost 3-0 and it could have been worse



that clown and his fountain are to blame, just like Fantascruff's antics caused what happened against Sevilla


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Imagine how good he'll be when he's fully grown, etc


Aye when he grows up he might be able to head it in as well


----------



## binka (May 1, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think what’s more annoying being beaten like that is that even if we won the league. Players like Mane who are already being linked to Madrid and anyone linked to Barca will fancy the move. The challenge of beating them or playing for them. Who wouldn’t want to play for those teams when you’re so convincingly beaten by them even when you’re good.


Yeah they've won 7 of the last 10 champions leagues, so unless English teams start dominating Europe like that then the best in the world will always want to go there


----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I think what’s more annoying being beaten like that is that even if we won the league. Players like Mane who are already being linked to Madrid and anyone linked to Barca will fancy the move. The challenge of beating them or playing for them. Who wouldn’t want to play for those teams when you’re so convincingly beaten by them even when you’re good.


Been the case  for the past five or so years tbh


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2019)

I thought Liverpool deserved a goal in that game. Brave decision by Klopp to go all guns blazing (it worked against City last season ) . Whoever scored first was important but most important was who scored the second.Can't knock Liverpools effort but in my opinion it was a high risk strategy .


----------



## Cerberus (May 1, 2019)

Incredible game of football. On any other day Liverpool would have had a goal (or two) to take home but Messi (as usual) was the key for Barcelona and whether it was a close 1-2/2-2 or the 3-0 it turned out. Goals at crucial times. Defenders panicking when he cut loose. 

At least you can say you went down all guns blazing and gave it a go..

As for my team (Spurs), we wouldn’t have been able to cope with either team tonight..


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

Twat them at Anfield


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

messi will get beat 5-0


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

Actually they have left themselves with too much to do. Never mind eh. 

Can I be suggesting Klop gets a 10 year contract extention.


----------



## friedaweed (May 3, 2019)

You gotta love this boy

Liverpool's Premier League title freestyle challenge in 90 seconds with Big Zuu - BBC Sport


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

Keita out for around two months  cometh the Ox?

Today is going to be interesting against Newcastle. Not a good record away to them


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2019)

In Rafa we trust.

However he'll try to win. And quite right, too.


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> In Rafa we trust.
> 
> However he'll try to win. And quite right, too.



I was looking forward to this, but with Almiron out and Perez likely out for us, I can’t see anything other than a Liverpool win sadly.

Atmosphere should be good though.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Guardian Pod had a nice theory. In that Rafa could do us a favour by really coming at us. He's great at setting up teams defensively, so if he wanted to screw us he'd do what he always does. Alternatively, if he gets Newcastle to go for it, we'll probably beat them. That way he could do us a favour without anyone accusing him of doing such.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


> I was looking forward to this, but with Almiron out and Perez likely out for us, I can’t see anything other than a Liverpool win sadly.
> 
> Atmosphere should be good though.


Perez fit according to BBC?


> Newcastle's Ayoze Perez is fit despite suffering a bruised hip at Brighton, while Jamaal Lascelles returns after missing that game through illness.
> 
> DeAndre Yedlin is absent with a groin problem, while Miguel Almiron, Florian Lejeune and Sean Longstaff remain out.


Hopefully will be a good game. I expect a Liverpool win but will be a tight game. Both teams on a good run.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Guardian Pod had a nice theory. In that Rafa could do us a favour by really coming at us. He's great at setting up teams defensively, so if he wanted to screw us he'd do what he always does. Alternatively, if he gets Newcastle to go for it, we'll probably beat them. That way he could do us a favour without anyone accusing him of doing such.


There's no way Toon will have a go at us. Contain, contain.


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Perez fit according to BBC?
> 
> Hopefully will be a good game. I expect a Liverpool win but will be a tight game. Both teams on a good run.



Good news on Perez but it is Almiron who has enabled Perez to show what he’s capable of. Was looking forward to seeing them both against Liverpool. Still if Rondon and Hayden put in a full shift and Schar is up for it who knows.

Btw, we still remember all those jubilant Liverpool fans who celebrated that last minute winner against us, crowning their historic enemy champions and depriving one of their own football hero’s turned manager the honour.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> There's no way Toon will have a go at us. Contain, contain.



Yep. There's some weird stuff being written about this game (not just here). Benitez is far too professional to throw the game and he'll have been working all week on nullifying Liverpool's attack. That's what he does.


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 4, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yep. There's some weird stuff being written about this game (not just here). Benitez is far too professional to throw the game and he'll have been working all week on nullifying Liverpool's attack. That's what he does.



Exactly. Expect similar tactics that saw us beat city 2-1 at SJP earlier this year.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

How Liverpool should line up at Newcastle - the big Firmino decision


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yep. There's some weird stuff being written about this game (not just here). Benitez is far too professional to throw the game and he'll have been working all week on nullifying Liverpool's attack. That's what he does.



I just thought it was interesting, Not necessarily that I believe it. I guess you're right.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

The 91 points Liverpool have already got this season would have been enough to win the Premier League title in 20 of the last 23 seasons.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The 91 points Liverpool have already got this season would have been enough to win the Premier League title in 20 of the last 23 seasons.


I'm sure the players will find room in their sock drawer for that cold crumb of comfort right beside their runnersr up medals


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Have faith boys


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm sure the players will find room in their sock drawer for that cold crumb of comfort right beside their runnersr up medals




Any team that can go toe to toe with this City team is incredible. I get that there is nothing for second in any league but City are there to be knocked down and there is only one team even close this season.

It is gutting that (almost certainly) with 90+ points they are likely to miss out on the PL title. Also gutting that (despite a strong performance) are almost certain to be knocked out the CL by the best team in the world right now.

Can see the achievement and huge respect to Klopp/LFC doing this. Not that anyone will talk of these 'achievements' in a year or two.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

The last time Liverpool won away against Newcastle was on April 27, 2013. 

Should be fine


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

Bobby being rested which is probably a good thing. 

Studge starting always brings mixed feelings. I want him to do well (nostalgia?) but don't feel like he fits or is up to the task. 


> Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Wijnaldum, Henderson, Mane, Salah, Sturridge.
> 
> Subs: Mignolet, Milner, Gomez, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Shaqiri, Origi, Matip.


Resting Milner, Matip and Gomez for Barca?


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Studge starting



Kind of Kloppo to only put 10 players out against Rafa


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

IPTV down again.  Every game the last couple of weeks.

feed2all seems to be working


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

Barcelona resting 8 players for tonight’s La Liga game.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

We should spend money on a world-class young striker. Someone who won't mind being rotated for a couple of years while they are bedded in. Sturridge's time is up now.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> IPTV down again.  Every game the last couple of weeks.
> 
> feed2all seems to be working



Ripple.is is alright usually.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Ripple.is is alright usually.


popup mania for me that. Can't see any streams favvy lad


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

Favelado said:


> We should spend money on a world-class young striker. Someone who won't mind being rotated for a couple of years while they are bedded in. Sturridge's time is up now.


We? I am not chipping in 

Who would you target? 

Going to be tough in the transfer market this time around. However Anfield, Klopp and this team with CL is a good draw.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> popup mania for me that. Can't see any streams favvy lad


Close the chat. Click on the game. Close the one pop up tab. Click on play again. It shouldn't give you any gip after that.


----------



## moody (May 4, 2019)

mane to score in first half


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Thunderbirds are go!


----------



## planetgeli (May 4, 2019)

Come on Leicester!


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

It's gonna be a good one


----------



## planetgeli (May 4, 2019)

Heading for 5-3


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Cracking game 

Great finish from Mo


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Collymore


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Heading for 5-3


Well 3-5, obvs.


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> IPTV down again.  Every game the last couple of weeks.
> 
> feed2all seems to be working


Who you with , as in IPTV , not who are you with?


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Who you with , as in IPTV , not who are you with?


Our kid sorts it through tech guys. It's been hit and miss the last month, I think the connections been winding down. A lot of the VODS have gone recently and the footy keeps going off shortly before a big game. PM us a recommendation if you have one mate


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Our kid sorts it through tech guys. It's been hit and miss the last month, I think the connections been winding down. A lot of the VODS have gone recently and the footy keeps going off shortly before a big game. PM us a recommendation if you have one mate


Will do but IPTV always has problems tbh.


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Don't give a shit because Premier League is meaningless. Not a new league.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Will do but IPTV always has problems tbh.


Got a nice HD stream courtesy of a good pal on here now


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

That's why we need a car boot sale of old strikers.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Lovely goal


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Come on lads!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2019)

Fucking hate football!


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Fucking hate football!


Rayo went down today and now this.


----------



## planetgeli (May 4, 2019)

‘Kin ‘ell


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2019)

Jesus.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Going to be sick


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2019)

Nah we're alright.

FFS!


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Fuckin love this team


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

#JergieTime


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2019)

Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2019)

8 mins of added time.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Give it a rest now Rafa. You've proved your point.


----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Never doubted that result for a minute.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2019)

Christ.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Fuckin brilliant


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Never doubted that result for a minute.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 4, 2019)

Voley said:


> 8 mins of added time.



+9 going off the paddy power clock! wtf was that for? Nice one Liverpool for banging in today’s Acca


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> *+9 going off the paddy power clock! wtf was that for?* Nice one Liverpool for banging in today’s Acca


Mo's kip


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 4, 2019)

Good game. Poor defending from us first half. 

It took a dive for you to win it, lol.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


> Good game. Poor defending from us first half.
> 
> It took a dive for you to win it, lol.



Fuck off you sour cunt. Did you watch the other 98 minutes? Plenty of time-wasting from your lot and rolling round looking to waste time. You can't be a Geordie lad with that bitterness. 

Here's next seasons kit for ya.


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Favelado (May 4, 2019)

Found out today that Everton's shop in the LIVERPOOL 1 shopping centre is called EVERTON 2. Sort of funny but also tragically obsessive and bitter. Tells you so much.


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Found out today that Everton's shop in the LIVERPOOL 1 shopping centre is called EVERTON 2. Sort of funny but also tragically obsessive and bitter. Tells you so much.


My daughter works two stores down. She says it's the only time she ever felt the need to spit


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


> Good game. Poor defending from us first half.
> 
> It took a dive for you to win it, lol.



You also seem to have escaped the fact that we won from your defenders bonce yer tit?


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 4, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> You also seem to have escaped the fact that we won from your defenders bonce yer tit?


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


>








Season Tickets 2019/20 | Everton Football Club


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2019)

hadaway and shite - Wiktionary


----------



## N_igma (May 5, 2019)

Get in there! Over to you Brenda, make us dream and what not it’s the least you can do.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2019)

Always liked that Brendan Rodgers. Humble, lovely smile.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2019)

Probably very late to this realisation, but looking at the table it just occurred to me that Liverpool could come second having lost only one game the whole season, three fewer than City.

That sucks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Probably very late to this realisation, but looking at the table it just occurred to me that Liverpool could come second having lost only one game the whole season, three fewer than City.
> 
> That sucks.


And that game to...City.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> And that game to...City.


Gawd, I was trying to remember!

I mean, it has that proper old school romantic tragedy to it...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Gawd, I was trying to remember!
> 
> I mean, it has that proper old school romantic tragedy to it...


...that defeat might end up costing us the league and reaching 100 points


----------



## planetgeli (May 5, 2019)

You just have one job Brendan. Just one point.

Do it.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Always liked and admired Brendan myself. Leicester are my second team


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2019)

No Mo or Bobby for Barca. I think I might stay in and wash me hair Tuesday night.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> No Mo or Bobby for Barca. I think I might stay in and wash me hair Tuesday night.


Pffft 

This will just make the lads play harder


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 6, 2019)

Time for Milner to take his place among the gods.

If he's not injured/suspended?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2019)

I bet it fucking ends up 2-0 on the night with some dodgy decision disallowing a LFC third goal in the 96th minute.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I bet it fucking ends up 2-0 on the night with some dodgy decision disallowing a LFC third goal in the 96th minute.


Yeah you lot never get the rub of the green.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah you lot never get the rub of the green.




I am just craving for my hopes to be dashed


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah you lot never get the rub of the green.



Indeed:


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2019)

I can't bear to watch the citeh game. It's making me feel sick


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2019)

Leicester don't give a fuck, do they.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

I was starting to believe


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2019)

Tell you what, though - I've just seen Kompany's goal and it was astounding.


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2019)

Fucking cardigan wearing cunt


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fucking cardigan wearing cunt



Expensive cardigan mind, as opposed to the tracksuit wearing chap at your place.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Focusing in on the main skills of football management.

He's a stylish guy, Guardiola. Klopp don't give a fuck. Pretty certain it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

steveo87 said:


>



Truth behind rumours Barcelona's team bus was 'stolen and spotted in Fazakerley'


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Focusing in on the main skills of football management.
> 
> He's a stylish guy, Guardiola. Klopp don't give a fuck. Pretty certain it doesn't really matter.



I agree, so why bring it up? A reply was always guaranteed.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

> _Simon Gleave, head of sports analysis, Gracenote_
> 
> "Last week's 3-0 defeat at Euro Club Index number one team FC Barcelona has reduced Liverpool's chance of reaching this year's Champions League final to under 4%.
> 
> "Liverpool's chance of winning the 2019 Champions League has therefore also dropped significantly, from around 23% before the first leg of the semi-final to 3%.


Looking promising lads


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fucking cardigan wearing cunt


Please take my Like as a rare moment of Scouse-(Red) Manc Unity.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

Brewster hat trick and a Divock Origi screamer off his back on the 94th minute 4-0.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

N_igma said:


> screamer off his back


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> Expensive cardigan mind, as opposed to the tracksuit wearing chap at your place.


Prefer the classic look myself.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>



I’m just going for the most unlikely thing ever to happen, a freak goal to win it for us. Ball into the box, bang off Origi’s back and into the net. Sounds about right


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Fedayn said:


> I agree, so why bring it up? A reply was always guaranteed.


Meant to quote Frieda, I wasn't replying to you...necessarily


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah you lot never get the rub of the green.


They haven’t got their main diver tonight so unlikely to be able to con the ref!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Stupidly listened to a couple of LFC podcasts on the commute home and they have given me a glimmer of hope 

#itsthehopethatkillsyou


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Milner, Henderson, Mane, Shaqiri, Origi.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Subs: Mignolet, Lovren, Gomez, Wijnaldum, Woodburn, Sturridge, Brewster

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain - muscle strain


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

The Club President of FC Barcelona Josep Maria Bartomeu Floreta pays his respects by laying a wreath at The Hillsborough memorial.


----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2019)

If Barcelona get an early goal it will be a test of Liverpool's mentality. Not that I have any worries on that.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Mo wearing it


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Looking lively outside Anfield


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Fucking BT Sport showing ALL the comebacks


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Not a bad start and some early aggro


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

What the actual fuck!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

G'waaaaan!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

I never stopped believing


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2019)

I decided it wasn’t worth buying anything to drink with this match. I might well have been wrong.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2019)

Any streams?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #itsthehopethatkillsyou


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Oh dear, Fabihno being on a yellow so early, against Suarez, ain't good...


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh dear, Fabihno being on a yellow so early, against Suarez, ain't good...


He should have received one before that! He's gonna be lucky to still be on the pitch at full time.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

magneze said:


> Any streams?


Try this:

Liverpool - FC Barcelona


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2019)

magneze said:


> Any streams?


ucl-stream-liverpool-vs-barcelona-07-05-19


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

I would really love Suarez to get sent off. I really would.


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I would really love Suarez to get sent off. I really would.


Im looking forward to the beautiful irony of Suarez getting a last minute penalty at 3-0, by doing a Salah style dive!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Give it a rest you unfunny bellend.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

1927 said:


> Im looking forward to the beautiful irony of Suarez getting a last minute penalty at 3-0, by doing a Salah style dive!


Don't think he'd get away with it tonight, would be VAR'd off.


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Give it a rest you unfunny bellend.


Ooh!


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Hendo


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Robertson ffs


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Does not feel like they quite have enough. Been a great half of football (if a bit niggly) but looks like it is going to be hard to get two more 

Fitness concerns with Hendo and Robbo 

Mane has been excellent


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

They really do need to put Mane on the left and just run at those defenders. He can get past them easily. Poor Shaq looks nervy as fuck he needs to compose himself and be confident in his abilities, gave away silly balls in good positions that lead to them being in good positions. 

I’d have taken your arm off for this result at half time before the game started. We’re still in this!


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

Barcelona are a great club and in spite of his undoubted football skills Suarez is such a prick they should get rid of him, they could afford Mpabbe for fucks sake.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

I love Milner, I really do, but playing leftback against Barcelona doesn't fill me with great confidence...


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

GET THE FUCK IN THERE!!!!


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

Knew we’d get a goal off someone’s back


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!

Feel like Barca are gonna shut up shop now.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

Jesus fucking christ!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Well...Barca look worried.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Still worry that Messi or Suarez will ruin this for the Reds, albeit in potentially very different ways...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

a  w]0U
 -9-u4
Jjo ekF-O 
Je=-tO Tro3=-o24=032i4]04itjo
KOIl3=
c,EC
K O


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkin'elllllLLLLLLL!


----------



## Ponyutd (May 7, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

fuck me!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2019)

cOME ON!!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Let's be honest...this was unexpected.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

6-3 

I called it


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

liverpool need to keep pushing forward now though, this the trap teams fall into in this situation - press on with the momentum before barca get back into it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Those crosses into the box, Barca aren't liking 'em...


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

#sharted


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #itsthehopethatkillsyou


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

ska invita said:


> liverpool need to keep pushing forward now though...


Absolutely, can't let that lot get back in it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, fuck that "what we have we hold" stuff. Jugular time.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

Football, eh?


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

#suarezout


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #suarezout


His teeth are offside.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

There's going to be more crosses than the Vatican being invaded by vampires tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Cock off, ye wee tosser.


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

I was shouting "into the wall!" as he lined that up. You're welcome


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2019)

I could really do with a drink at this juncture, but I’m worried I’ll jinx it.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

YNWA!


----------



## magneze (May 7, 2019)

Awesome corner


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

um


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

I fucking MISSED it!


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> I could really do with a drink at this juncture, but I’m worried I’ll jinx it.


have a drink on me


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

ABSOLUTELY FUCKING BATSHIT


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Well...you're winning now...let's see what you do with it


----------



## BCBlues (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I fucking MISSED it!



So did their defence


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

And STILL, Barca just need one goal. Fucking nuts, this game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Stream was buffering and I missed it lol
What great corner, so clever


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

edit


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

TAA won't be as quick to take this one, methinks.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Stream was buffering and I missed it lol
> What great corner, so clever


stream here
perfect quality no ads no buffer
News and Updates


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2019)

Hahahaha. Cannot stand Barcelona.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

I just don't know


----------



## MrSki (May 7, 2019)

Cracking comeback. Congratulations.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

I really cannot deal


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Well done, lads


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2019)

I'm not a footy person, but I listened on the radio and wow!


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

BOOM


----------



## planetgeli (May 7, 2019)

Oh fucking epic. 

(From my sick bed)


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Well there you go...maybe the best night ever at Anfield.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 7, 2019)

What a game.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2019)

Hahaha. Fair play.

Look at Messi's little face.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

That's one of the best games of football I've seen. The Liverpool fans have scared shit out of big teams at home before but that was incredible. I say that as a Man U fan.Hope the noisy neighbours fuck up at Brighton as well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

This is what we do.


----------



## harpo (May 7, 2019)

What a night! The stuff of legend!


----------



## Duncan2 (May 7, 2019)

well that was good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2019)

Wow!! Didn't see the match as I was out but kept getting increasingly incredible texts from Mr. QofG's!!


----------



## BCBlues (May 7, 2019)

Great stuff. Well done Liverpool.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 7, 2019)

As a neutral that was incredible. Outstanding. Brilliant football.
And Alan Shearer giving birth live on 5live when the 4th went in was priceless.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Plaudits will rightly go to the scorers, but the likes of Alexander-Arnold, Alisson and van Dijk had absolutely fantastic games too. What an astonishing team effort.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Salah jumping around and smiling.  There's fuck all wrong with him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Fuck's sake, let Hendo go be with his team and the fans ye TV wankers


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2019)

Right. That's enough now.


----------



## N_igma (May 7, 2019)

I’m crying here only football can do that to me!


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Plaudits will rightly go to the scorers, but the likes of Alexander-Arnold, Alisson and van Dijk had absolutely fantastic games too. What an astonishing team effort.


van Dijk was immense.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Seriously, can't believe they're making him talk to them through that. Have some fucking heart, ye shitehawks.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2019)

I wouldn't even let Valverde back on the plane after that.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 7, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> As a neutral that was incredible. Outstanding. Brilliant football..


This. Absolutely fantastic match.


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2019)

Fuck me.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2019)

Barca fans applauding the 'pool team as they left the field was a nice touch.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Kenny's in tears. Miller is wet round the eyes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

I'm in tears


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

after the 4th goal i was worried theyd be under siege for the last 15 but they even managed to avoid that 
full respect

this champions league has been so entertaining

COYS!!!


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

I'm from rural Lancashire, so crying in public is a no-no. But as mentioned elsewhere, I've lived in other places for longer - I want to cry.
I can't quite get my head around the whole thing, it's fucking mad. 
I mean, imagine not being a Liverpool fan?


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

I literally can't


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2019)

Kinnell!  Just found out about this, I'm now looking forward to reading tomorrow's reports. 

I'm not a Liverpool fan, but major respect to them, and to Klopp,  for this


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2019)

Still not entirely convinced that really happened tbh.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2019)

What an amazing comeback. It's games like this that remind me why I love football. I'm not even a 'pool fan, and I was on the edge of my seat, so I can't imagine how you reds feel, let alone the players.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2019)

Voley said:


> Still not entirely convinced that really happened tbh.


Wake up Voley!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Klopp: "Winning is hard enough, but winning with a clean sheet..?"

He also just swore on live TV. Fucking brilliant


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> Kinnell!  Just found out about this, I'm now looking forward to reading tomorrow's reports.


you can watch a 7 minute highlights reel here
https://highlightsfootball.com/video/liverpool-vs-barcelona-highlights/
give it half an hour and therell be a 15 mint version


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

I'm very torn, as my mum is a season ticket holder at Spurs, but I would still be quite happy if Klopp and his boys won.


----------



## moody (May 7, 2019)

edge of my seat from the second goal, shouting at every kick from the third goal, total meltdown at the final whistle!


amazing


----------



## Voley (May 7, 2019)

Maggot said:


> Wake up Voley!


<pinches self repeatedly>


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Michael Owen, the cold bucket of water no-one wanted this evening.

Or any evening, to be fair.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> He also just swore on live TV. Fucking brilliant



*checks watch* "It's ten past ten, the childrens are all probably in bed...these boys are fucking giants" 

(or thereabouts)


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Barely watched any football this season, so I feel lucky to have decided to tune into that of all matches(!)

That wasn't supposed to happen. Trent is absolute quality.

Imagine being 20 and doing that to Barcelona.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

"If you're the opposing manager, how do you stop Liverpool?"

MICHAEL, BARCELONA DID IT LAST WEEK YOU FUCKING PILLOCK


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Michael Owen, the cold bucket of water no-one wanted this evening.
> 
> Or any evening, to be fair.


Send him back to Dubai


----------



## MrSki (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Send him back to Dubai


He played for my club (Newcastle, not your lot  ) and my country, but I've never liked that man.

All the charisma of a dead flannel.


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

oh hi imnotsure if im okornot because i just had a big cryinpublicandimnot sure ifthis isallreal


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> He played for my club (Newcastle, not your lot  ) and my country, but I've never liked that man.
> 
> All the charisma of a dead flannel.


Who needs charisma when you have a Range Rover?


----------



## Fez909 (May 7, 2019)

Oh wait, I almost forgot about his brochure for his "brand".

He thinks he is charismatic


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Who needs charisma when you have a Range Rover?


Why? Why do you know of all these??!


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> I could really do with a drink at this juncture, but I’m worried I’ll jinx it.


That's what I thought at exactly the same point


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 7, 2019)

I did think we could do them 4-0 back at Anfield, but not without Salah and Firmino.


----------



## shifting gears (May 7, 2019)

Sport, eh? That was breathtaking.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

I love him so much


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

I live one mile from the Wanda. Just need a ticket now. Ah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Guillem Balague said:
			
		

> Jurgen Klopp understood what happened in the first leg better than Ernesto Valverde. In that game Liverpool had a lot of chances and played a high tempo that Barcelona struggled with. Klopp said they didn't do much wrong in the first leg and they did not have to change much so they did the same again tonight.
> 
> Over the two games, for three quarters of them Barcelona were inferior, scared and unable to find answers. For me, Messi was saying 'how do I influence the game?'. For the last hour where was he? Not many teams have ever done that to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's what I thought at exactly the same point


I’m giving it another ten minutes, just in case.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


>


I didn't put the time/"most of the children are in bed" thing together first time round, so hadn't realised how calculated it was


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

Now I'm crying.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2019)

: P


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Still got no voice.

Fuckin'ell lads that was epic. I was waiting all night for them to unzip the defence. Some amazing performances there tonight. So proud to be a Red.



belboid said:


> I’m giving it another ten minutes, just in case.


I've just caven in and had a spanish brandy in my coffee


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Now I'm crying.


Imagine how much you'd be whingin if they'd of slotted one in at 95 mins. Cheer up Goth and start smiling. It's your belated birthday prezzie from the Pool


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Plaudits will rightly go to the scorers, but the likes of Alexander-Arnold, Alisson and van Dijk had absolutely fantastic games too. What an astonishing team effort.


Outstanding performances ^


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

So... 

Ajax or Spuds in the final?


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Imagine how much you'd be whingin if they'd of slotted one in at 95 mins. Cheer up Goth and start smiling. It's your belated birthday prezzie from the Pool


I'd not of posted anything. Plus I'd be more drunk.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 7, 2019)

Nicked from somewhere else:


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> Ajax or Spuds in the final?


Either. We've beaten the best now bring on the rest. We were the only team who could put them out, I said that after the draw and I do think we can beat either of those two with the right players back in the squad.


----------



## peterkro (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> Ajax or Spuds in the final?


Ajax.


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

Does it look like a motherfucking pitch?


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Nicked from somewhere else:
> 
> View attachment 170235



Does it look like a motherfucking pitch?


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> Ajax or Spuds in the final?


Both! Fuck 'um.


----------



## Maggot (May 7, 2019)

I'm applying for temporary scousership.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

> Simon Gleave, head of sports analysis, Gracenote
> 
> "Last week's 3-0 defeat at Euro Club Index number one team FC Barcelona has reduced Liverpool's chance of reaching this year's Champions League final to under 4%.
> 
> "Liverpool's chance of winning the 2019 Champions League has therefore also dropped significantly, from around 23% before the first leg of the semi-final to 3%.


Good 3% odds


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2019)

Turned out nice again


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Seriously, I really think that clean sheet is the most remarkable thing. They _had_ chances, good chances, where they cut through your defence, but fuck me Alisson put some good saves in. And then towards the end they just didn't have the same incision, the likes of TAA and van Dijk and even Gomez were cutting things out.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



That is outrageous 

Messis face


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

Are watching Klopp talk about LFC. What a fucking manager. He's everything we've always wanted.


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Seriously, I really think that clean sheet is the most remarkable thing. They _had_ chances, good chances, where they cut through your defence, but fuck me Alisson put some good saves in. And then towards the end they just didn't have the same incision, the likes of TAA and van Dijk and even Gomez were cutting things out.
> 
> Amazing stuff.


Yeah. Truly amazing at the back tonight. They got the ball out intelligently for the most part as well which was so important in the last quarter of the game. That's the best we've held our nerve for a long time. Seeing the game out, winding down the clock, retaining possession, the sort of thing Barca do.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Lineker on BT Sport after Klopp's interview:
"I've been told to apologise [for Klopp swearing] but I'm not going to because I think he's perfectly entitled"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Oh wait, I almost forgot about his brochure for his "brand".
> 
> He thinks he is charismatic


"Young" is that a brand or value now!

Plus "clean and fresh" sounds like one of those tablets you put in a toilet!!


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> That is outrageous
> 
> Messis face


I love the fact that the goalkeeper's clapping his hands like a performing seal and then all of a sudden he needs to use them for goalkeeping.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> "If you're the opposing manager, how do you stop Liverpool?"
> 
> MICHAEL, BARCELONA DID IT LAST WEEK YOU FUCKING PILLOCK



FindAndReplace("Messi the Goat", "Liverpool").

Twats. Same dickheads from last week saying Messi is like some football puppeteer that merely sometimes let's other people think they can score/stop him. 

Urgh...the scousers will be unbearable after this


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> They got the ball out intelligently for the most part as well which was so important in the last quarter of the game.


Aye, very true; did pretty well all night but there were a couple of moves in particular where they were passing it out in very tight spots and it all came off, so fair play


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

That was outstanding. Barely a second team starting 11 and they took the best team in the world 4-0.

Never mind the best team in the world had a 3-0 aggregate advantage.

If City blow the PL


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

There were a few Bluenoses sniffing round the thread earlier too


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Urgh...the scousers will be unbearable after this



Quick...someone post some links to fans that sold their (season, especially) tickets for the second leg. It's the only way I can cope


----------



## friedaweed (May 7, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Quick...someone post some links to fans that sold their (season, especially) tickets for the second leg. It's the only way I can cope


You couldn't get a ticket for love nor money for that game tonight mate.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> That was outstanding. Barely a second team starting 11 and they took the best team in the world 4-0.
> 
> Never mind the best team in the world had a 3-0 aggregate advantage.
> 
> If City blow the PL


I'm not getting the Steve Farrell/office gif, but:
Don't.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

Wtaf. 

Who the fuck is even this Windjalman?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Seriously, I really think that clean sheet is the most remarkable thing. They _had_ chances, good chances, where they cut through your defence, but fuck me Alisson put some good saves in. And then towards the end they just didn't have the same incision, the likes of TAA and van Dijk and even Gomez were cutting things out.
> 
> Amazing stuff.


Oh, also: Fabinho booked within 10 minutes but manages to stay on the pitch the whole game, even facing Messi and Suarez. Minor fucking miracle, right there.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)




----------



## T & P (May 7, 2019)

Incredible game, and happy for the Pool as well. As a non-Brit neutral I find surprising how many British neutrals (in London at least) seem to want Liverpool not to win major silverware. I can understand Manchester and Everton fans feeling that way of course, but I come across so many fans of many fans of other clubs that don't have any particular history with Liverpool, often saying Pool fans would be 'unbearable' if Liverpool won the CL. Perhaps my expos warped by the fact that most clubs in London see themselves as of similar pedigree and don't want Pool to pull further apart.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2019)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Incredible game, and happy for the Pool as well. As a non-Brit neutral I find surprising how many British neutrals (in London at least) seem to want Liverpool not to win major silverware. I can understand Manchester and Everton fans feeling that way of course, but I come across so many fans of many fans of other clubs that don't have any particular history with Liverpool, often saying Pool fans would be 'unbearable' if Liverpool won the CL. Perhaps my expos warped by the fact that most clubs in London see themselves as of similar pedigree and don't want Pool to pull further apart.


If you grew up here in the 70s or 80s, you'd probably see why. They're _special_, you see. 

Fair fucks for that tonight, though. That was special.


----------



## co-op (May 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Incredible game, and happy for the Pool as well. As a non-Brit neutral I find surprising how many British neutrals (in London at least) seem to want Liverpool not to win major silverware. I can understand Manchester and Everton fans feeling that way of course, but I come across so many fans of many fans of other clubs that don't have any particular history with Liverpool, often saying Pool fans would be 'unbearable' if Liverpool won the CL. Perhaps my expos warped by the fact that most clubs in London see themselves as of similar pedigree and don't want Pool to pull further apart.



Interesting question who hates who and why (excluding obvious classic rivalries). I always found waay more anti-ManU in London, than anti-Pool but I was talking to a Scottish guy the other week who thought most English were anti-Pool. Maybe it's a generational thing? I'm 56, from London and everyone I knew who was into football hated Man U apart from a couple of Man U fans and even they were a bit embarrassed about it, they knew it was naff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2019)

co-op said:


> Interesting question who hates who and why (excluding obvious classic rivalries). I always found waay more anti-ManU in London, than anti-Pool but I was talking to a Scottish guy the other week who thought most English were anti-Pool. Maybe it's a generational thing? I'm 56, from London and everyone I knew who was into football hated Man U apart from a couple of Man U fans and even they were a bit embarrassed about it, they knew it was naff.


I grew up in South Wales and probably 80-90 per cent of kids I knew were either Liverpool or Man U fans.  More Liverpool than Man U as Liverpool were winning everything at the time. Man U were a 'cup team'.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

For tomorrow.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you grew up here in the 70s or 80s, you'd probably see why. They're _special_, you see.
> 
> Fair fucks for that tonight, though. That was special.



Yup. They have the most insufferable of fans, and by virtue of a purple period in the 80s, everyone, especially in the south, knows a glory hunter fan that supports them (from afar)...But by every objective measure they are a team that is doing everything the right way, in the overwhelming sea of dickishness that is modern football.


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If you grew up here in the 70s or 80s, you'd probably see why. They're _special_, you see.
> 
> Fair fucks for that tonight, though. That was special.


Fair enough to a degree, but any other English club who managed to win the CL would also brag to similar degree, if for different reasons. Many Man U fans already say their club is the biggest and/or best in the whole world even during their current dry period, so another CL would certainly up their ante. Spurs were already claiming winning it would be all but the greatest football achievement in CL history due to their zero spending this season. And so on.

I also remain sceptic about how many genuinely unbearable bragging fans the average person would come across, certainly outside of Liverpool. You can't really blame any fan whose club wins the CL to be ecstatic abfor a bit, but that's not the same as arrogance or bragging. Unless one feels inclined to visit football message boards on the internet, I reckon most people would not know IRL or meet by chance many if any Liverpool fans would be unbearably happy.

I can understand if there is a pre-existing friendly banter if you're, say, a Man U fan and have work colleagues who are Pool, much ribbing is to be expected though.


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

G'night u75.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 7, 2019)

hah - the look on messi's face after that 4th goal. The whole barca team looked like they were about to appeal to the ref - "that doesn't count cos we weren't ready!". A fantastic performance all match - but winning it by mugging off the greatest team on the planet like that - just beautiful- fucking respect to the scousers.


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

Most Liverpool fans you actually meet are nothing like the 606 phone-in variety. Glad Ted prefers the Nazis at Chelsea to us though. Maybe United fans are less insufferable. Oh wait. Or Spurs fans who think they support a big club.

And so on.


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fair enough to a degree, but any other English club who managed to win the CL would also brag to similar degree, if for different reasons. Many Man U fans already say their club is the biggest and/or best in the whole world even during their current dry period, so another CL would certainly up their ante. Spurs were already claiming winning it would be all but the greatest football achievement in CL history due to their zero spending this season. And so on.
> 
> I also remain sceptic about how many genuinely unbearable bragging fans the average person would come across, certainly outside of Liverpool. You can't really blame any fan whose club wins the CL to be ecstatic abfor a bit, but that's not the same as arrogance or bragging. Unless one feels inclined to visit football message boards on the internet, I reckon most people would not know IRL or meet by chance many if any Liverpool fans would be unbearably happy.
> 
> I can understand if there is a pre-existing friendly banter if you're, say, a Man U fan and have work colleagues who are Pool, much ribbing is to be expected though.



United fans really think their club is the biggest in the world despite it not being by any measure at all.

Richest? No.
Most supported? No.
Most successful? No.
Biggest stadium? No.
Most famous players historically? No.

it's total fantasy.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

The double is almost a given


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fair enough to a degree, but any other English club who managed to win the CL would also brag to similar degree, if for different reasons. Many Man U fans already say their club is the biggest and/or best in the whole world even during their current dry period, so another CL would certainly up their ante. Spurs were already claiming winning it would be all but the greatest football achievement in CL history due to their zero spending this season. And so on.
> 
> I also remain sceptic about how many genuinely unbearable bragging fans the average person would come across, certainly outside of Liverpool. You can't really blame any fan whose club wins the CL to be ecstatic abfor a bit, but that's not the same as arrogance or bragging. Unless one feels inclined to visit football message boards on the internet, I reckon most people would not know IRL or meet by chance many if any Liverpool fans would be unbearably happy.
> 
> I can understand if there is a pre-existing friendly banter if you're, say, a Man U fan and have work colleagues who are Pool, much ribbing is to be expected though.



I actually think it's a different type of banter (urgh, hate the word...) with Liverpool - they are just good (great!) for winding up.

Theres a modicum of respect involved though, and, again, anyone  who seriously denies then all the plaudits, especially at the moment (results and culture), simply isn't a proper football fan.

You cant do that to, say, Chelsea, who are an irrelevance, and just common-or-garden twats. If you met someone and got on with them, and down the track you discovered they supported Chelsea, you'd just immediately resign the fact you can never talk about football to them. At least with Liverpool you know you have someone to take the piss out of (and back).


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Most Liverpool fans you actually meet are nothing like the 606 phone-in variety. Glad Ted prefers the Nazis at Chelsea to us though. Maybe United fans are less insufferable. Oh wait. Or Spurs fans who think they support a big club.
> 
> And so on.


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Yup. They have the most insufferable of fans, and by virtue of a purple period in the 80s, everyone, especially in the south, knows a glory hunter fan that supports them (from afar)...But by every objective measure they are a team that is doing everything the right way, in the overwhelming sea of dickishness that is modern football.


tbf it was the 70s _and_ 80s, and with their backroom dynasty thing, they did things right back then as well. I could never quite hate them cos I loved Rush and Dalglish and then later Barnes.


----------



## Favelado (May 7, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


>



Carried away. I take it back.


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

This man u fan is chuffed for you lot.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Carried away. I take it back.



Np ...Can't ever abide Chelsea. Never. The one thing that unites all true football fans


----------



## steveo87 (May 8, 2019)

Still awake.


----------



## passenger (May 8, 2019)

kin` ell  that was amazing big up the pool.


----------



## steveo87 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Yup. They have the most insufferable of fans, and by virtue of a purple period in the 80s, everyone, especially in the south, knows a glory hunter fan that supports them (from afar)...But by every objective measure they are a team that is doing everything the right way, in the overwhelming sea of dickishness that is modern football.


Do you cast these wild generalisations on other sections of society or do you just keep your bitter prejudices for people who support Liverpool football club? All football teams have insufferable idiots following them that doesn't mean to say they all fit the bill. I don't think all Chelsea fans are racists because that would actually be unkind to a large number of people who support that team who don't think Mo Salah is a bomber. 

You sound like you've got your own problems here tbf. Especially given you've rocked up on the thread on a night like this one to moan about Liverpool fans after they've just dumped out one of the best teams in the world with one of the best comebacks. 

Can I suggest you go and join in a few teuchter threads  plenty of pathetic moaning and sour grapes for you there


----------



## dessiato (May 8, 2019)

As a Porto and Everton fan I'm not sure how I feel about yesterday's game. But it has to be seen as a great comeback. Congratulations to them.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> I actually think it's a different type of banter (urgh, hate the word...) with Liverpool - they are just good (great!) for winding up.
> 
> Theres a modicum of respect involved though, and, again, anyone  who seriously denies then all the plaudits, especially at the moment (results and culture), simply isn't a proper football fan.
> 
> You cant do that to, say, Chelsea, who are an irrelevance, and just common-or-garden twats. If you met someone and got on with them, and down the track you discovered they supported Chelsea, you'd just immediately resign the fact you can never talk about football to them. At least with Liverpool you know you have someone to take the piss out of (and back).


You actually sound like you're the one with the insufferable traits and prejudices when you present like this.   You're only winding yourself up here everyone else if thinking "What the fucks he going on about".


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2019)

Wimbledon came back from 3 nil down against us and it only took them 45 minutes, so I hope you've all calmed down now and got a bit of perspective.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Wimbledon came back from 3 nil down against us and it only took them 45 minutes, so I hope you've all calmed down now and got a bit of perspective.


Istanbul was 8 minutes.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Istanbul was 8 minutes.


Well there you go then. Even worse. Don't know what you're all happy about.


----------



## steveo87 (May 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> Wimbledon came back from 3 nil down against us and it only took them 45 minutes, so I hope you've all calmed down now and got a bit of perspective.


D'you remember when Man United beat PSG? and they were all 'Ole's at the wheel!' 'Sign him up!' and all that?

That was a laugh, wasn't it?


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> You actually sound like you're the one with the insufferable traits and prejudices when you present like this.   You're only winding yourself up here everyone else if thinking "What the fucks he going on about".



Mate, I'm happy for you, really. Its only football chat


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2019)

Trent just sitting quietly thinking "What the FUCK just happened?"


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

It wasn't a fucking dream! Get in.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Trent just sitting quietly thinking "What the FUCK just happened?"




Sack the DJ.


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Sack the DJ.



Gerrard was at the game, he can sort that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 8, 2019)

The Spanish reaction to this is rather amusing. Barca have just won the league for the second year running, and at a canter as well, and it looks like their manager is going to be fired. Careful what you wish for...


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Bumped into those two as they were getting in a car to record that last week.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2019)

You lot are alright.  I've long held an irrational hatred of Liverpool (as opposed to the entirely rational hatred of Arsenal, Chelsea and Man Utd) but I was cheering you on last night.

That was fucking epic


----------



## Wilf (May 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Trent just sitting quietly thinking "What the FUCK just happened?"



That was amazingly restrained till the last 10 seconds.


----------



## planetgeli (May 8, 2019)

El Mundo Deportivo - Liverpool were a gang of revolutionaries before the high bourgeoisie 

That’s a class statement.


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> El Mundo Deportivo - Liverpool were a gang of revolutionaries before the high bourgeoisie
> 
> That’s a class statement.


They have some great headlines when mistranslated into English.

Not sure if I prefer "THE FANS OF BARÇA, VERY CRITICAL AFTER THE DEFEAT IN LIVERPOOL"  which is putting things a bit mildly, I suspect, or "Origi and Wijnaldum, two doublets of two secondary" which is just appropriately Shakespearean.


----------



## moody (May 8, 2019)

think I've watched most of the highlights, post match stuff and had tears at least twice now.

stunning.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Mate, I'm happy for you, really. Its only football chat


It's not football chat at all it's just a load of sour bollocks coming out of your mouth. 

As a Geordie fan would say "Yer moofs al Brarn frem talkin shite man"


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2019)

Liverpool vs Barcelona Highlights & Full Match


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2019)

very hard to work out Barcelona's past two CL exits. 4-1 up against Roma and went out, 3-0 up against Liverpool and out.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2019)

Classic V, too, not this johnny-come-lately middle finger nonsense


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2019)

Made even more wonderful by the steward gamely in vain pursuit


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)

Henderson seems to be recreating the infamous Robbie Fowler celebration in the background


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2019)




----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

Klopp better have a good plan for this lot. I’m not sure my heart can take an end to end game of two teams playing heavy metal football in a final.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Klopp better have a good plan for this lot. I’m not sure my heart can take an end to end game of two teams playing heavy metal football in a final.



I really should know better than to comment before the game is over. I’ve been telling it to Man Utd fans all season!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

You better beat the forces of darkness


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)

Wrong thread


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

It’s just not as romantic being an all English final. Plus. If we lose to spurs it’s really not worth thinking about. How embarrassing would that be. They’ll probably win it on pens too.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wrong thread


((((Lord Camomile))))


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2019)

Wouldn't have minded losing to Ajax. Can't stand the idea of losing to an English team.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Wouldn't have minded losing to Ajax. Can't stand the idea of losing to an English team.


I'd rather see Liverpool lift the cup 500 times than see spurs win it once


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2019)

Same


----------



## gawkrodger (May 8, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> El Mundo Deportivo - Liverpool were a gang of revolutionaries before the high bourgeoisie
> 
> That’s a class statement.



the whole paragraph is great



> as scared as a little lost boy on a beach looking for his mother, as defenceless as a featherweight facing Muhammed Ali’s fists, a rag doll in the hands of Liverpool, who were a gang of revolutionaries before the high bourgeoisie



‘Shame. There is no other adjective’ – Spanish press on Barcelona’s defeat


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2019)

I'm worried about the ticket allocations for the final.
UEFA have allocated 16,000 seats to be both Liverpool and Spurs - under 50% of the total capacity of the Wanda. What's going to happen next as a result is the breakdown of segregation inside the ground, as fans get hold of neutral seats. i think that's really dangerous.

It's not 1985 anymore but I think that UEFA are being really negligent here, and there could still be significant crowd trouble or problems with fans rushing the gates and so-on. 
But then, they were warned in 1985 and didn't care. They haven't changed.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd rather see Liverpool lift the cup 500 times than see spurs win it once



We're 1% of the way there already.


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

Favelado said:


> I'm worried about the ticket allocations for the final.
> UEFA have allocated 16,000 seats to be both Liverpool and Spurs - under 50% of the total capacity of the Wanda. What's going to happen next as a result is the breakdown of segregation inside the ground, as fans get hold of neutral seats. i think that's really dangerous.
> 
> It's not 1985 anymore but I think that UEFA are being really negligent here, and there could still be significant crowd trouble or problems with fans rushing the gates and so-on.
> But then, they were warned in 1985 and didn't care. They haven't changed.



It’s been the case for well over 20 years. The final isn’t for fans. It’s for corporate sponsors.

It’s only ever a small minority of fans that get arrested so while that continues nothing will ever change until there’s a massive problem.

It’s the innocents that get caught up in the behaviour of dick heads that I feel for.

However Spanish police are not the nicest to get on the wrong side of so it’s really not worth the lager louts having a moment of madness. The most trouble if any will probably happen at bars between fans with no tickets. So you’ll never even hear about it. Unless someone gets stabbed or worse.

But then everyone has a video camera in their pocket these days so expect to see some old fools On social media having a fight and falling over each other.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2019)

Not convinced. Athens nearly went pretty wrong. Police here will make things worse.


----------



## steveo87 (May 9, 2019)

Nah, I'm off again....


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

> There will be a replica Premier League trophy at Liverpool's Anfield ground on the final day of the season on Sunday, while the actual trophy will be at the Amex Stadium where leaders Manchester City face Brighton


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

Fair play to Spurs


----------



## Pickman's model (May 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Fair play to Spurs


((((Badgers))))


----------



## chandlerp (May 9, 2019)

Good luck to the Spurs fans finding flights after Liverpool fans booked them all up yesterday


----------



## chandlerp (May 9, 2019)

Wow, fella who sits next to me in the office entered a competition a while back on Zavvi. He won.

2 tickets for the Champions League Final, flights, accommodation and £250 spending money. He's checked. It's legit. Lucky bastard

He's not even a football fan but his wife is.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Good luck to the Spurs fans finding flights after Liverpool fans booked them all up yesterday


The flights, accommodation and ticket bunfight will be a fucking shitfest


----------



## chandlerp (May 9, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Wow, fella who sits next to me in the office entered a competition a while back on Zavvi. He won.
> 
> 2 tickets for the Champions League Final, flights, accommodation and £250 spending money. He's checked. It's legit. Lucky bastard
> 
> He's not even a football fan but his wife is.



hahaha, turns out all Zavvi customers got the winning email!  oh dear


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

(((phil))) 


> Brazil forward Philippe Coutinho, 26, is "not a *Barcelona* player" and will be the first casualty of their Champions League semi-final defeat by Liverpool. The club's board are also set to meet to decide head coach Ernesto Valverde's future


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2019)

Amazing video showing basically just the crowd from Tuesday night - the sheer noise. Trent walking around the pitch clapping the whole ground on his own, too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 9, 2019)

Alexander-Arnold grew about a foot in that 90 mins.  Went from being a promising kid (albeit with ludicrous amounts of that promise) to being a leader, someone with a real connection with the fans you'd have no problem throwing into the biggest games imaginable.

Kyle Walker or TAA for England?  That's a pretty decent conundrum for Southgate to have.


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2019)

Fuck England. Couldn't give two shits. 

TAA is the next captain marvel for LFC that much is clear.


----------



## Wilf (May 9, 2019)

The corner thing for the last goal was even more impressive in that it (apparently) wasn't pre-planned.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 9, 2019)

Wilf said:


> The corner thing for the last goal was even more impressive in that it (apparently) wasn't pre-planned.


Yeah, I think that was pretty clear by a) the fact TAA was initially walking away from it until he saw the opportunity* and b) Origi wasn't looking for it - you can see him almost do a double-take before it clicks what's going on. Which makes his strike all the more impressive, I think 


*you could say this was part of the theatre of a pre-planned move, but think that's a bit of a stretch, especially when you see Shaqiri's reaction too - he basically whips round to see where the fuck the ball's going.


----------



## steveo87 (May 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> (((phil)))


With current levels of shithousery winding its way through LFC. I wouldn't be surprised if the club put out a statement of 'The in wish to make it known that there will be no offer for Coutinho. He had his chance. A-ha-a-ha-ah-hahaha."

With Klopp calling him a cunt, or something.

(Also, spare a thought for Emre Can!)


----------



## steveo87 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

That is fucking gold... 

Only place that will have him is Utd and he will fit right in there.


----------



## steveo87 (May 9, 2019)

According to some Googlng quick maths, you can get 9 Mario Balotellis for on Phillipe Coutinho.


----------



## Badgers (May 9, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Fuck England. Couldn't give two shits.
> 
> TAA is the next captain marvel for LFC that much is clear.


There is a fucking queue for that role...

Henderson
Virgil 
Trent/Robertson


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2019)

This weekend is going to be a bit of let down isn't it? Can't see anything but a City win against Brighton despite the recent 'fashion' of teams winning against the odds 

City do deserve the PL title (again) Just been such a close competition  and Liverpool not winning the league (if they beat Wolves which is not a given) with 97 points and only one game lost all season is cruel.

#gameoftwohalves #jumpersforgoalposts


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2019)

So odd that mid-May we could be champions of Europe and/or England, or win nothing.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This weekend is going to be a bit of let down isn't it? Can't see anything but a City win against Brighton despite the recent 'fashion' of teams winning against the odds
> 
> City do deserve the PL title (again) Just been such a close competition  and Liverpool not winning the league (if they beat Wolves which is not a given) with 97 points and only one game lost all season is cruel.
> 
> #gameoftwohalves #jumpersforgoalposts



For the runner up to get 97 points and not win is incredible.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> So odd that mid-May we could be champions of Europe and/or England, or win nothing.


On one hand this is still a club in progress and top two in CL/PL is a massive result given the opposition.

On the other hand if Liverpool end this season with nothing it will be hard to praise the progess


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> For the runner up to get 97 points and not win is incredible.


Will be interesting to see if Liverpool can maintain and also what the follow 'big three' can do to close the gap next season  

The transfer window (apart from Chelsea) across Europe is going to be hugely competitive. Barcelona, Real Madrid and Juventus are going to demand big change. They will spend big and also clear out a lot of players/managers. 

In the UK there is a lot of change ahead too. City will be buying and Utd will try to spend themselves back into the top five.

Liverpool are (on paper) in a strong position given their squad, contract lengths and the age of their players. Still hard to hang on to the top talent when Barca etc come calling with their chequebooks in hand. 

The other thing that strengthen this is Klopp. Players will want to work with him and we have seen that in his signings already.


----------



## Voley (May 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> So odd that mid-May we could be champions of Europe and/or England, or win nothing.


Either/or would do for me now.

My gut feeling is City will win the league and we'll beat Spurs but I've followed Liverpool for so long now the possibility of getting nothing at all seems really high.


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2019)

Voley said:


> but I've followed Liverpool for so long now the possibility of getting nothing at all seems really high.


Innit 

There are no prizes for the 'great season' and amazing team progress is there  just a lot of gloating cunts from clubs that are a long way behind Liverpool.

As Salah wore 'Never Give Up'


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2019)

Jordan Henderson is set to become the fourth player to captain an English club in two Champions League Final:

Emlyn Hughes (77’ 78’)
John McGovern (79’ 80’)
Steven Gerrard (05’ 07’)
Jordan Henderson (18’ 19’)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 11, 2019)

I've organised a film screening at the same time as the final. 

I don't support either Liverpool or Spurs but still.


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I've organised a film screening at the same time as the final.
> 
> I don't support either Liverpool or Spurs but still.



_Apocalypse Now_ would probably draw a good crowd, especially if you put a comma in the title


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2019)

I can see myself really hating Wolves by the end of today....


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Even if Wolves get a scrappy draw, Citeh will steamroller a Brighton team with nothing to play for. Doesn't make a difference what happens as long as everyone comes through unscathed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

I'd still rather win the League over the CL every time but just playing the odds, like.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

Always followed Brighton as my second team. Great club and Hughton is my shout for next England manager.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

> If Ederson and Alisson end the season with the same number of clean sheets, the golden glove will be shared.
> 
> This is only the second Premier League season where more than one goalkeeper has kept 20 clean sheets.
> 
> The previous occasion was 10 years ago, when Edwin van der Sar had 21 clean sheets for Manchester United and Pepe Reina kept 20 for Liverpool.


Did not realise this ^


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Voley (May 12, 2019)

I'm off out for a walk. 

I don't think we've got a hope in hell tbh but I've got to divert myself between now and kick-off time or I'm going to go nuts.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

Voley said:


> I'm off out for a walk.
> 
> I don't think we've got a hope in hell tbh but I've got to divert myself between now and kick-off time or I'm going to go nuts.


I think the odds of City losing are longer than the odds of Liverpool beating Barcelona 4-0


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

Good stats from Opta 

Premier League: Hidden numbers behind Man City and Liverpool's title race


----------



## Favelado (May 12, 2019)

Voley said:


> I'm off out for a walk.
> 
> I don't think we've got a hope in hell tbh but I've got to divert myself between now and kick-off time or I'm going to go nuts.



It's pretty unpleasant isn't it. I feel weird.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2019)

I feel depressingly resigned, but then I did last Tuesday.


----------



## Favelado (May 12, 2019)

harpo said:


> I feel depressingly resigned, but then I did last Tuesday.



I'm always a bit of a darksider.

Where are the sunshiners?

friedaweed Talk some sense into us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

We're not Man Utd


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Tell you what, I will roundly mock anyone whose team finished on 65-odd points who dares say we've had anything other than a stellar season, no matter what we win.


----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2019)

Been working today but home now with a 6 pack of Red Stripe.

Gonna have to stream tho', Liverpool game on the TV and City game on the laptop.

I have a few sites to watch from but anyone have a 100% reliable good quality no buffer muthafucka?


----------



## Favelado (May 12, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Been working today but home now with a 6 pack of Red Stripe.
> 
> Gonna have to stream tho', Liverpool game on the TV and City game on the laptop.
> 
> I have a few sites to watch from but anyone have a 100% reliable good quality no buffer muthafucka?



PM me as well if you have


----------



## magneze (May 12, 2019)

Me 3 please


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2019)

COME ON BRIGHTON!!


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2019)

I don't think it's coming home, lads.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

You never know.


----------



## chandlerp (May 12, 2019)

City beating Brighton 3-1 now.  I think we can call it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Amazing scenes at Anfield as news came through about City's third. Everyone on their feet, singing as one, saying thanks for the unbelievable effort. Choking up here.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Have to say well done to Manchester City at this point - they haven't cracked, they've played some brilliant football and deserve to be champions.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

Fair play


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Have to say well done to Manchester City at this point - they haven't cracked, they've played some brilliant football and deserve to be champions.


The cunts.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2019)

Ah well.


----------



## dessiato (May 12, 2019)

Still got the Tottenham game to come. (Toffee and Dragoes here)


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2019)

Thought we were in with a chance there when Brighton went one up but no luck.

My dreams be tossed and blown.

YNWA.


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2019)

Well played City, mind. They've been a great side to watch all this season. 

One point in it. Bloody hell.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2019)

There is some small consolation in our house.  OH's team, Lecce,went up to Serie A yesterday for the first time in 7 years.  But, BAH, generally.  I'll put that fizz out of the fridge now and hope it gets drunk on 1st June.


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2019)

We demand a recount.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

Golden Boot/GLove?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Allison won Golden Glove
Golden Boot shared between Mo, Sadio and Arsenal's Aubameyang


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2019)

I had work this morning, I got out at 2:55 (meant to finish at 3:30), on the as long as i missed my break - my lunch is a cheese and onion pasty.
I've got on the bus from the pub looking forward to the said pasty.
The cunts fallen apart, and smeared all over my work bag.....


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

Paul "Merse" Merson on Manchester City:
"This is not a one-off"
Er, no, They won the league last season.


----------



## N_igma (May 12, 2019)

Just not meant to be. Have to hand it to City, to win their last 14 or 15 games to win it you can’t argue with that! It’s a bitter pill to swallow but if we win the CL then it won’t be so bad.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 12, 2019)

I reckon Citeh might have to replace Kompany and Fernandinho in the summer. There's nobody getting on in years in our first team, I don't think. Maybe Milner, and he looks fit as a butcher's dog.


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2019)

You've had a great season , played some cracking stuff and still got the CL final. Well done


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2019)

Liverpool allowed to carry their points over to next season


> We’ve asked City if they mind sharing the trophy but churlishly they’ve refused, like the brash, oil money brats they are


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 13, 2019)

Under the proper system of 2 points for a win, Liverpool take the title by one point. It's morally theirs, really.


----------



## BCBlues (May 13, 2019)

If it's any consolation, we (Chelsea ) finished second behind Arsenal's Invincibles.
We then went on to win the league for the next two seasons and then become one of Europes finest teams. You could quite possibly follow suit if you try that little bit harder


----------



## imposs1904 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (May 17, 2019)

It's going to feel a bit 'Scottish' if we have 2 teams going for the league every year.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 17, 2019)

Wilf said:


> It's going to feel a bit 'Scottish' if we have 2 teams going for the league every year.



or Spanish . . . or German . . . or Dutch . . . or French . . . or Portuguese . . . or Italian.


----------



## LiamO (May 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> It's going to feel a bit 'Scottish' if we have 2 teams going for the league every year.



Hasn't been 2 teams going for the League in Scotland for many years. Aberdeen have tended to wilt towards the end of the season. Newco have closed the gap (in points anyway) this year, but only after Celtic had won the League and their minds drifted to the Cup Final.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2019)

Yours?


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Yours?


Above his bed I hope


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)




----------



## chandlerp (May 23, 2019)

Oooh, I like that, where'd you get it?


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Oooh, I like that, where'd you get it?


Request a Retro Ceefax Football Match Result Mug


----------



## chandlerp (May 23, 2019)

Brilliant thanks.  Ordered one for a colleague


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Firmino back training and looking good to be 100% for the final  Keita less likely but apparently improving/healing much faster than expected.

Also this...


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

> Liverpool have contacted Lyon regarding Memphis Depay. The French club want £35 million for their star. Gini Wijnaldum & Van Dijk have recommended the club to sign Memphis.


Thoughts?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Thoughts?


Not interested


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

We could go for Dybala and De Ligt


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Not interested


Many said the same about the Ox 

I think Memphis being 25 and a better back up forward than Sturridge for £35m. Klopp can develop him well and alongside Origi could create a solid forward squad


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> We could go for Dybala and De Ligt


Cost is a factor there ^


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Dybala around £100m
De Ligt around £75m


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Shaq rumours suggest he might be leaving (at a profit) and unlikely Studge will stay on. Sounds like Mignolet will go and be replaced (Adrian? tommers) like for like.

We could sell Salah for £200m and buy the lot?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

Filipe Anderson for 75m rumours


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Shaq rumours suggest he might be leaving (at a profit) and unlikely Studge will stay on. Sounds like Mignolet will go and be replaced (Adrian? tommers) like for like.
> 
> We could sell Salah for £200m and buy the lot?



Adrian?  Great person, decent back up keeper.  Fabianski is better but Adrian is decent.  I can never be angry with him after he scored the winning penalty against Everton in the Cup about 5 years ago.  He's leaving this year anyway, I think his contract is up.

Anderson for £75 million?  I haven't been paying attention since the end of the season but that would be a lot of money for Anderson, as much as I love him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> We could go for Dybala and De Ligt



I'd absolutely love it if they signed dybala. He is one of my favourite non-LFC players


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 23, 2019)

I reckon Juve are going to have to sell. 

Ronaldo is being paid stupid money, they didn't win the champions league, and when the new manager comes in he is going to want to buy and have a usable transfer and wage budget. I can see them selling one or two big names, and maybe for a little bit less than expected.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Ronaldo the rapist can end his career in America or China but has no place at Anfield. Neymar and Pogba can fuck off too. Would rather see players like Milner or Hendo in our squad


----------



## Numbers (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Firmino back training and looking good to be 100% for the final  Keita less likely but apparently improving/healing much faster than expected.
> 
> Also this...



Somewhat of a German efficiency about that beautiful goal.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Somewhat of a German efficiency about that beautiful goal.


Yet still lost the match


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Interesting reading....


----------



## LiamO (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ronaldo the rapist



Really? I'd laugh me balls off if the prima donna sued you.


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

reckon we are too good for them. Mane will be all over them


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Have been trying to guess the starting 11 and bench for the final 

*Training camp squad: *


> Alexander-Arnold, Alisson, Brewster, Fabinho, Firmino, Gomez, Henderson, Jones, Keita, Kelleher, Lallana, Lovren, Mane, Matip, Mignolet, Milner, Moreno, Origi, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Robertson, Salah, Shaqiri, Sturridge, Van Dijk, Wijnaldum, Woodburn.



Alisson 

Robertson, Van Dijk, Matip, Alexander-Arnold 

Wijnaldum, Fabinho, Henderson 

Mane, Firmino, Salah


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Hopefully Milner/Ox get a decent amount of time and really want them to both score


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

First team now basically as set in stone as it can be for these rotational times. Never going to be back to 
Clemence, Neal, Kennedy A, Thompson, Kennedy R, Hansen, Dalglish, Case, Johnson, McDermott, Souness though. Forty years on and I can still name that XI in order of shirt number. Unconventional, too - 10 and 11 in the 8 and 4 positions, 4 in the 5, 5 in the 11,
7 in the 10, and 8 in the 7.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Considering a few flutters 

Liverpool 4-0 Spuds 35/1
Mané to score a header 14/1
VVD to score a header 19/1
Salah to score from outside the box 20/1


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

It's the Copa Del Rey tomorrow:

I think Liverpool broke Lionel Messi. 
Baring in mind it's the eve of the cup final, Messi mentions a match that happened two weeks ago NINE times.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Not seen this before


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> It's the Copa Del Rey tomorrow:
> 
> I think Liverpool broke Lionel Messi.
> Baring in mind it's the eve of the cup final, Messi mentions a match that happened two weeks ago NINE times.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Happy #IstanbulDay


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Reading the rumour and gossip. Usual stuff from LFC being linked to loads of players  interesting to see the Fekir rumours being rolled out again 

The deal that failed before was £53m and his contract is down to one year remaining. Seems like Lyon want to get some money rather than let him run down his contract which is very plausible.

Wonder if the injury concern was genuine? Maybe a lower price tag?

Do they need Fekir when there is Keita, Henderson, Ox, Gini, Shaq and Fabhino/Milner able to move up?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Pepe Reina as reserve keeper anyone? 

Pepe Reina Linked With Shock Liverpool Return as Anfield Exit Beckons for Simon Mignolet


> Liverpool do have two youth prospects in the form of Kamil Grabara and Caoimhin Kelleher waiting in the shadows, but if Klopp's men are to make another challenge for the league title next term, a more experienced back-up keeper would be preferred.
> 
> West Ham's Adrian is also a potential option and is currently out of contract in east London, although fellow Premier League clubs including Crystal Palace and Bournemouth are also reportedly interested in the shot stopper.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 25, 2019)

He's only 36 and is a World Cup winner. I'd have him back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> He's only 36 and is a World Cup winner. I'd have him back in a heartbeat.


Me too 

Also keep him at Anfield forever as goalkeeping coach and ambassador or something.


----------



## cybershot (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Pepe Reina as reserve keeper anyone?
> 
> Pepe Reina Linked With Shock Liverpool Return as Anfield Exit Beckons for Simon Mignolet



Fuck no. Was dreadful before he left.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2019)

PSG are after Milner


----------



## steveo87 (May 27, 2019)

Naaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2019)

Lol. Seems legit


----------



## steveo87 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2019)

Just had a sudden sense of foreboding


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just had a sudden sense of foreboding


hope spurs are on the receiving end of a 4-1 defeat on sat


----------



## Favelado (May 30, 2019)

4 scousers just tried to order 4 full English breakfasts in the very madrileño bar I'm in as if this was Benidorm. Fans arriving en masse now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2019)

Favelado said:


> 4 scousers just tried to order 4 full English breakfasts in the very madrileño bar I'm in as if this was Benidorm. Fans arriving en masse now.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)

Just been looking at the two teams and possible starting lineups... 

Wondering which player in the Spurs squad is their most critical player. Could argue for Eriksen but he tends to shine in one game and not in the next one. Kane is their 'talisman' player but after long absence I don't think they can count on him. Dele has been on a bit of a low ebb of later so must be Son Heung-Min? 

Has to be VVD for Liverpool?


----------



## chieftain (May 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Just been looking at the two teams and possible starting lineups...
> 
> Wondering which player in the Spurs squad is their most critical player. Could argue for Eriksen but he tends to shine in one game and not in the next one. Kane is their 'talisman' player but after long absence I don't think they can count on him. Dele has been on a bit of a low ebb of later so must be Son Heung-Min?
> 
> Has to be VVD for Liverpool?



Lucas Moura and/or Moussa Cissoko


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)

chieftain said:


> Lucas Moura and/or Moussa Cissoko


More so than Son? Moura did get all three SF goals so a fairly good shout but how consistent has he been?


----------



## editor (May 31, 2019)

Enjoying this - Liverpool fans rename Margaret Thatcher square in Madrid


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)




----------



## chieftain (May 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> More so than Son? Moura did get all three SF goals so a fairly good shout but how consistent has he been?



Moussa Cissoko has become a beast, he gets my vote.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)

chieftain said:


> Moussa Cissoko has become a beast, he gets my vote.


Good shout too ^


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2019)

LFC fan mows message to players into grass next to airport runway


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)

Good news this

James Milner and Joel Matip set for new contracts at Liverpool - AnfieldHQ

Matip improved so much this season I will be pleased if he stays for a lot longer.

Stupidity more chuffed if Milner stays. He has done such a lot to carry Liverpool playing different positions and is just an all round good egg.


> Milner has one year left on his current deal, and despite his age (33), Jurgen Klopp is keen to extend the midfielder’s time at Anfield until at least 2021.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)

Currently listening to the BBC5 wireless coverage from Madrid and it is getting me a bit excited nervous


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

Liverpool fan buys £40 car to travel to Madrid as he refuses to pay for flight


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2019)

Play up Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

These are worth a listen if you're arse is twitching and you don't know what to do for the next 24 hours. 

Football Daily - The inside story of the Anfield miracle - BBC Sounds

BBC Radio 5 live - Football Daily, How Spurs can win the Champions League final

BBC Radio 5 live - In Short, Pochettino: At 2-0 Ajax thought they were in the final

This is an old favourite of mine...


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

For when you wake up tomorrow and it's really twitching...


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

When you're legs are like Brucie's around tea time...


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)

I'm betting tomorrow will be more like this though...






Squeaky Bum Time!


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2019)

The best bit is


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 31, 2019)

Should have called it Red Square.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

Nerves yet to arrive. But oh, that particular cheque is in the post, that's for sure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Peter Crouch podcast live on Radio 5 at the moment


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Peter Crouch podcast live on Radio 5 at the moment


I'm at work


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm at work


Stream it later


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice touch that


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Nice touch that



There's been some lovely videos sent from Stevie G, Kloppo, Rushy and so on. I hope he makes it see the game


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2019)

I live a mile from the Metropolitano and can't go to the match. It is upsetting. Wish the match was somewhere else to be honest.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2019)

I keep reading it as the Wakanda Stadium, and look forward to Mo taking the Black Panther role.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Nerves yet to arrive. But oh, that particular cheque is in the post, that's for sure.


Woke up at 6 with it already on my mind so I just got up and did some ironing. 

 

Now that's everyone's lucky shirt done.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Woke up at 6 with it already on my mind so I just got up and did some ironing.
> 
> View attachment 172909
> 
> Now that's everyone's lucky shirt done.




Got my shirt (Salah on the back, brought in Egypt) ready and the flag is on the sofa.

Frankly shitting myself


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Cometh the hour 

 

Cometh the captain


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Got my shirt (Salah on the back, brought in Egypt) ready and the flag is on the sofa.
> 
> Frankly shitting myself


To be fair I'm not too bad. I've a plan to keep busy so it comes round quicker.

I'm taking some family in to Liverpool in a bit and dropping them at my daughters gaff. They're doing the big screen thingymajig in Town and then I'll probably pic my dad up on the way back and bring him back here and watch it with Finn Larden with an array of nibbles and cold beer. My old fella's a Blue nose so it's always good fun to have him around on a night like tonight 

Might invite my brother over as well, another Blue


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

I am watching with a Spurs fan so it could get interesting 

Just watched the road to Madrid again and a bit jittery. Not sure whether to go back to bed, start drinking or call my mum and tell her I love her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am watching with a Spurs fan so it could get interesting
> 
> Just watched the road to Madrid again and a bit jittery. Not sure whether to go back to bed, start drinking or call my mum and tell her I love her.


All the above


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Cometh the hour
> 
> View attachment 172910
> 
> Cometh the captain


Goosebumps


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

European Cup/Champions League winners over the last 50 years (since 1969-70) season:

Real Madrid - 6 
Liverpool - 5
Bayern M - 5
Barcelona - 5
AC Milan - 4 
Ajax Amsterdam - 4
Notts Forest - 2
Porto - 2
Juventus - 2 
Inter M - 2
Man Utd - 2


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> European Cup/Champions League winners over the last 50 years (since 1969-70) season:
> 
> Real Madrid - 6
> Liverpool - 5
> ...


And long may spurs be absent from that list


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> European Cup/Champions League winners over the last 50 years (since 1969-70) season:
> 
> Real Madrid - 6
> Liverpool - 5
> ...


That adds up to 39


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> That adds up to 39


10 teams have won it once??

(Borussia Dortmund, Porto, Marseille, Villa, Red Star Belgrade, and some London tosspots I can recall off the top of my head)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

belboid said:


> 10 teams have won it once??


Must be, but unlike Badgers to omit them, he must be distracted by juggling chatting to his mum and mixing a long Island iced tea


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Copy/Paste fail 

This is a batter reference


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2019)

Currently on the train to Southampton for the night.  Meant to be going to see The Bodyguard with the fam but have got a pass to miss the show, I’ll be part of the before and after sesh so need to find a decent pub to watch the game.

Missus just reminded me the night of the victory in Istanbul our house was full of Urbs watching.


----------



## JimW (Jun 1, 2019)

Reminds me of the build-up to our FA Vase triumph in 81


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Team news please


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Liverpool's Champions League final boost after UEFA decision


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Just got abuse from a Spurs fan, from his car.

It was like being growled at by a puppy.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

In other news the stadium gates are open and the fans are going in


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Just got abuse from a Spurs fan, from his car.
> 
> It was like being growled at by a puppy.


Did you get a "Scouse bus wanker" shout


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> In other news the stadium gates are open and the fans are going in


I see Craig Charles has put a bit of weight on again.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Ok now I can get into prep mode  Shirt on, glass full BBQ lit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Just got abuse from a Spurs fan, from his car.
> 
> It was like being growled at by a puppy.


I did go to the supermarket in Welwyn Garden City earlier and got a bit of good natured stick from some too  mainly because I was carrying a box of Capri Sun a packed of processed cheese slices tbf


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2019)

Nerves steadily building.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Ok now I can get into prep mode  Shirt on, glass full BBQ lit.


Gonna have that shower I was planning at 9am this morning then get the shirt on. Not sure whether to wear the captains armband or not :hmm'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Just got abuse from a Spurs fan, from his car.
> 
> It was like being growled at by a puppy.


Savaged by Geoffrey Howe


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Did you get a "Scouse bus wanker" shout


Nah it was 'scouse cunt, up the spurs!'

He sounded like my brother in law, which is odd because:

He doesn't drive. 

Lives in Richmond.

Is a Watford fan.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Nah it was 'scouse cunt, up the spurs!'
> 
> He sounded like my brother in law, which is odd because:
> 
> ...


He can't be 100% ruled out based on this


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He can't be 100% ruled out based on this



Yeah, I might text him....

Might, completely out if context, put 'Did you just call me a cunt?'

And not answer his reply until Thursday....


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Amazing moment Liverpool fans belt out Bobby Firmino song in Madrid square


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Gonna have that shower I was planning at 9am this morning then get the shirt on. Not sure whether to wear the captains armband or not :hmm'


You've been our skipper of the thread here all season mate so I think you should 

Hands up who thinks Badgers should be Capt. tonight?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Yeah, I might text him....
> 
> Might, completely out if context, put 'Did you just call me a cunt?'
> 
> And not answer his reply until Thursday....


 


friedaweed said:


> Amazing moment Liverpool fans belt out Bobby Firmino song in Madrid square


It is awesome isn't it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

> Team news is usually released a little bit earlier than usual on a Champions League night so we should know whether Harry Kane is in or not just before 19:00 BST.


From the BBC ^

Would be surprised if Spuds start Kane. For us Firmino is the question but I think he is more likely to start than Kane.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Sexism


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2019)

Currently eating dinner with the fam, they’re heading to the theatre at 6:45pm and there’s a sports  pub right next to where we’re eating, I only need to walk 10 feet


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sexism



WORD!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 172964


Let's hope it's not a nightmare, eh


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

I've rigged the telly up to Ethernet which I've been doing for years but felt inspired to get on and do it today.  I'm streaming ultra 4k through the BT app on a 56" screen..

I swear I've just see beads of sweat running down Reshmin Chowdhury's cleavage  I nearly came in me pants 

God knows how tight Virgil's shorts are going to look. I might have to send Narnia upstairs to watch it on the portable.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Wretch 32 was excellent 

Less enthused to see Owen and Hoddle near microphones


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Less enthused to see Owen... near [a] microphone


 I audibly swore when I saw him on the panel.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Liverpool's coach was better but Spurs dressed better

1-1 so far


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Wretch 32 was excellent
> 
> Less enthused to see Owen and Hoddle near microphones


That street he own's in North Wales has a whip round to send him to the game so they don't have to put up with him. Every cloud.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool's coach was better but Spurs dressed better
> 
> 1-1 so far


Nice to see Shacko on the bus.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Hearts starting to pound a bit now. 

*Si senor*


*Give the ball to Bobby and he will score*


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Alisson, Trent, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson, Fabinho, Henderson, Wijnaldum, Salah, Firmino, Mane


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

BENCH
Mignolet, Kelleher, Lovren, Gomez, Moreno, Milner, Lallana, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Shaqiri, Origi, Brewster, Sturridge


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Good of Sturridge to hold the chewies and the water bottles.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Shame for Naby Keita though.  Kind of happy Kane is going to be playing. Virgil and Trent will have him on the bench by half time I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Regarding Kane he is going to play a part today for sure. He is usually a bit slow starting games so it kinda makes sense to start him and use Moura as an 'impact' sub rather than the other way round.

Been a long while since he played and it is hot out there too. Despite Lineker talking about 'adrenaline' carrying a player just now I can't seem him playing 90 let along possible extra time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Shame for Naby Keita though.  Kind of happy Kane is going to be playing though. Virgil and Trent will have him on the bench by half time I think.


He was just finding form 

Our line and bench look good though. Gives Klopp a lot of options/flexibility if they need a tactical change.

Hope Milner, Ox, Shaq, Origi play and part of me would love to see Studge score in this game as a likely parting gift.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Regarding Kane he is going to play a part today for sure. He is usually a bit slow starting games so it kinda makes sense to start him and use Moura as an 'impact' sub rather than the other way round.
> 
> Been a long while since he played and it is hot out there too. Despite Lineker talking about 'adrenaline' carrying a player just now I can't seem him playing 90 let along possible extra time.


It's not Jürgen's style but they should target Kane and make it count early on. Hit him hard with a bit of Igor Biscammer. 


He's just gone over on his arse twice in the warm-up. 

It's war now.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He was just finding form
> 
> Our line and bench look good though. Gives Klopp a lot of options/flexibility if they need a tactical change.
> 
> Hope Milner, Ox, Shaq, Origi play and part of me would love to see Studge score in this game as a likely parting gift.



If we bring Studge on we've either got it in the bag and there's 20 to go or we're 2 nil down and playing with nine men because Klopp listened to me and lost two defenders trying to put Harry Kane in the stands 

Yeah Milner on the bench is a little frustrating but he can change a game from there. Similar to Hendo it's like letting Hodor out after keeping him in a box for a week. 

Milner will be saved for peno's.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

I fucking love Mo Salah


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I fucking love Mo Salah


Same, mate. Same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Same, mate. Same.


I don't 
But you'd better beat the spurs, all fans of UK football demand it


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2019)

In bits.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

God it's rising now 

Reds on the pitch


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice welcome for the Spurs team from the lads


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Kids playing footy in the dog shit lawn park behind my flat.

Kid1: Why you got a Messi shirt?

Kid2: Messi is the best in the world and you know it!

Kid1: Salah kicked the shit out of him


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Kids playing footy in the dog shit lawn park behind my flat.
> 
> Kid1: Why you got a Messi shirt?
> 
> ...


Send me your paypal account and I'll pay for a full kit for that kid


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Send me your paypal account and I'll pay for a full kit for that kid


I clapped out the window but they just looked at me as if I was a pedo #jumpersforgoalposts


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

D'ya remember after the Barca game and I got all emotional and Frieda called me a 'fucking goth' (or words to that effect - still my favourite insult I've received on Urban.

I've a feeling it might happen again, chaps.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Henderson MOTM 

You heard it here first ^


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

So who's turn is it to post the Blackadder goes fourth pic?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> D'ya remember after the Barca game and I got all emotional and Frieda called me a 'fucking goth' (or words to that effect - still my favourite insult I've received on Urban.
> 
> I've a feeling it might happen again, chaps.


Love you Steveo. Yer fucking goth


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

They've turned the volume up at the pud, so....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## harpo (Jun 1, 2019)

YNWA


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Ha! That walkers and with De Gea and Messi!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

England captain leading Liverpool out


----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

For Bill, and Bob, and Joe.


----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2019)

12 subs???!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

I love you lot x


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Will take that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Game has not settled in yet. Both a bit scrappy and that penalty was a bit of gift. Not that I am moaning, just hoping that the Red Men will settle into this and get some more possession.

Salah first goal covers all my betting outlay with a £2 profit so if the others deliver it is all gravy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

We're not playing at all well. 
We can be as bad as we want though as long as we don't concede.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Robertson could have killed Trippier there


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

S☼I said:


> We're not playing at all well. We can be as bad as we want though as long as we don't concede.


Despite not playing well and slack possession they look more likely to score 

There are more goals tonight for sure.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

Ya'll ready to burst


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

If we weren't winning, that'd be dull as fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Doubt Kane will be back on. Not good for LFC as I would rather Kane was plodding around than Moura replacing him. 

Hopefully we will see a better second half.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2019)

Shit game so far, really. Don’t look forward to Moura coming on tho


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

belboid said:


> Shit game so far, really. Don’t look forward to Moura coming on tho


Half the.player Origi is


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

First half was poor but Liverpool looked more likely to score. Second half still poor but both teams looking equally likely to score.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Milner


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Origi is the champion of Europe :


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

That cunt who abused me when I was on the bus?

He's a cunt, he is!


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

Love you, urban


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed like goth watching the Curem


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> friedaweed like goth watching the Curem



tHE STORY CARRYS ON


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2019)

Congratulations & enjoy your celebrations!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 1, 2019)

Did I mention that Becker was a great GK?


----------



## marshall (Jun 1, 2019)

Congratulations, walk on Liverpool, plod on Kane. What was he even doing on the pitch.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

oH GOD i'M FUCKED.

12TH  MAN 







lOVE THE FANS :d


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Dull match but chuffed to fucked and well deserved.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 1, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

yEAH IT WAS SHIT


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2019)

Torture to watch at times. Both sides were really weird, Spurs the better side for stretches, Liverpool seemingly unable to get a pass to connect for long periods.

But we won.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 1, 2019)

Hendo very emotional. Love him.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jun 1, 2019)

Congratululations, I've gotta admit, it hurts, even though your a bunch of cunts, well done, but the first time i hear 6 times....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> yEAH IT WAS SHIT


You know my opinion of you, you beautiful bastard.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> You know my opinion of you, you beautiful bastard.


jUST SORTING OUT WHERE TO HAVE BREAKFASTS  i GOD i#M SLAIN :d


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2019)

Champions of Europe!

Thank fuck!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2019)

goldenecitrone said:


> Champions of Europe!
> 
> Thank fuck!


bREAKFAST AT rIGBYS


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 1, 2019)

You lot  cunts.
But your my cunts.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2019)

I celebrated with a bit of carrot cake.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2019)

Not sure if these stats/wins are correct? Hope that Shaq stays but can understand if he wants more game time


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2019)

It's Klopp who deserves this for being a good human being and surely that is what Urban 75 is about.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

I just feel sad... 

Back in the old days streakers were actually nude


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I just feel sad...
> 
> Back in the old days streakers were actually nude



What was she actually advertising?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Has this been achieved/bettered before?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh my head


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Oh my head


Who are you?


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not sure if these stats/wins are correct? Hope that Shaq stays but can understand if he wants more game time



Yeah I saw that on Twitter and thought 'And he's a squad player!' Nuts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

#itscominghome


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 173021
> 
> #itscominghome


I like your new footstool


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Oh my head


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 173021
> 
> #itscominghome


An U20 Korean team had their title revoked after one of their players was pictured with his foot on the trophy.

From Hendo to villain?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2019)

Ah, it was U18s.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Predictions for the UEFA Super Cup against Chelsea in Istanbul on August 14th?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> An U20 Korean team had their title revoked after one of their players was pictured with his foot on the trophy.
> 
> From Hendo to villain?


hendo?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Gonna have to start thinking of a decent pun for next season's Liverpool thread. Not sure I can do.it with this headache.

Give me time, though


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 2, 2019)

Mad as a box of frogs


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Gonna have to start thinking of a decent pun for next season's Liverpool thread. Not sure I can do.it with this headache.
> 
> Give me time, though


Make it so


----------



## Voley (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

#englandcaptain


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2019)

Right off to watch the lads parade the cup 

Doesn't seem that long since the last time...


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Predictions for the UEFA Super Cup against Chelsea in Istanbul on August 14th?
> 
> View attachment 173023



Well done Liverpool and yes we'll see you in Istanbul. No prediction just yet, there may be a few changes at our place in between.

I thought Allison was superb last night, he had a determined look on him that said I'm not letting anything past me tonight.
I thought Rose for Spurs was excellent too.
Dull match but those two performances were quality..


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Is thought Allison was superb last night, he had a determined look on him that said I'm not letting anything past me tonight.


He is quite imperious isn't he?

Does feel like with him in goal and that back four this team can challenge for silverware again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2019)

I was going to ask how your heads are this morning. Please don't drive or operate machinery.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 173057


Jurgen looks like he's had a good time last night


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Wonder if VVD will get the Ballon d'Or?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Wonder if VVD will get the Ballon d'Or?


He should do. But I think only Cannavaro is the only defender to ever win it, certainly in recent years.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> He should do. But I think only Cannavaro is the only defender to ever win it, certainly in recent years.


Can't see Ronaldo, Hazard or Sterling getting it over VVD but Messi is probably more likely  other likely nominations?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Mbappe perhaps.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Mbappe perhaps.


Possibly yeah.

Will the rape + sexual assault allegations against Ronaldo and Neymar impact this? Not that I think they are in the running (or guilty until charged of course) for the award.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Is there a stream of the parade?

YouTube or BT Sport?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Was just about to post that


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Whelan and McAteer 

Ronnie Whelan is one of my favourite LFC players. Was at Liverpool over 1979–1994 so I was 4 when he joined.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 173021
> 
> #itscominghome



Didn’t some Chinese team get stripped of a cup recently for putting their feet on it.

ETA: someone else already mentioned it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, it was U18s.



This?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

_Slightly_ different socio-political situation.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

S☼I said:


> _Slightly_ different socio-political situation.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Bobby


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)

Klopp looks like a young Father Jack wobbling on the back of the bus


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 2, 2019)

The way he's hanging off the back of that bus is making anxious.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm terrified someone is going to topple off the bus


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## magneze (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

steveo87 said:


>



Genuinely love the man


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2019)

Scenes from Liverpool are amazing.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2019)

Fuck me that was a day and a half on a hang over. 

 


We know how to party.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2019)

So in his miserable teenage sloth like Kevin mode. Finn Larden insisted on wearing his blue Berghaus jacket to a red parade. 

 

He's getting too fucking large to go on my shoulders too.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 173195


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)

Last one for now:


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)

maybe not


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 3, 2019)

Should point out, I'm out for my mates birthday, he's a Manc. The pub were Innis showing the highlights of the tour and the parade, so you're my outlet.


Lads, I fucking love this club.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 4, 2019)

Don't mind me. I just thought it's a cool  picture:


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 4, 2019)

Despite everything.
Despite Everton.
Despite Newcastle.
Despite Barcelona.
And despite Spurs.

Mrs o87 STILL won't allow our first child to be Divock!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



New blood coming in


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Allow me to bookend the season:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Despite everything.
> Despite Everton.
> Despite Newcastle.
> Despite Barcelona.
> ...


David Ivan Victor Origen Carl Kevin o87

Divock for short


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 5, 2019)

> If you're going to quote people it's best if you tag them into the post as well, then you're more likely to get a reply.



Although grateful for the advice, I doubt that that is the reason why Liverpool's fans do not wish to address Howard Gayle's recollection of the late Tommy Smith.

Mr Gayle was also interviewed again shortly before the club's Champions League final victory:

Howard Gayle recalls racism, discrimination at Liverpool FC


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Although grateful for the advice, I doubt that that is the reason why Liverpool's fans do not wish to address Howard Gayle's recollection of the late Tommy Smith.
> 
> Mr Gayle was also interviewed again shortly before the club's Champions League final victory:
> 
> Howard Gayle recalls racism, discrimination at Liverpool FC


Maybe we're all racists then. What do you think the reason is? Strangely enough I've had a number of conversations with other reds about what Howard Gayle revealed about his time in a red shirt. Everyone of them I've spoken to have have condemned Smith for that but to be fair if you want to find out what people think you're not going about it in a way that's going to get much response.

Anyway you've still not got the quoting bit right chap. You need to click 'reply' to the post, use the 'quote' function, and or tag the poster using the @ sign followed by their username without a break. Drop me a PM if you like and I'll go through it with you.


Why don't you start a thread on the subject? I think it's something well worth discussing TBH, in fact historical and modern day racism in football has been discussed quite well in the footy forum over the years. You're more likely to get a discussion on the subject if you share your own views too and discuss it rather than predetermining what others think and just bombing threads with links. It looks a bit baited when you suggest that you suspect there's a reason why people haven't responded to you just posting a link, especially when you just come back and post another link without making any real attempts to converse on the matter.

This is the team that Liverpool fans were supporting on Saturday night.








Everyone of them an equal except for Virgil. He's from another planet.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> David Ivan Victor Origen Carl Kevin o87
> 
> Divock for short


You know, I had an uncle called David, and my Dad's called Victor, that might just work....


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 6, 2019)

American uses image of Liverpool's Champions League parade to show Trump support


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> American uses image of Liverpool's Champions League parade to show Trump support
> 
> View attachment 173437


I can confess that I did trump a couple of times during the parade causing the gap in the crowd you can see just to the right of the entrance gates to the Albert Dock. I did apologise to my kids at the time and will repeat my shameful apologies herewith however, I had had a big night on the ale the evening before


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2019)

Klopp vs Poch: Battle of the Supermanagers - All 4

Just put this on from the C4 player thing. Only just started but some players and pundits opinions.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2019)

haha fuck off Barcalona


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2019)

You can keep your coutinho and Suarez, see you again next year


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2019)

Ballon d’Or winner odds

Virgil van Dijk - 8/11
Lionel Messi - 6/5
Sadio Mane - 20/1
Mohammed Salah - 20/1
Cristiano Ronaldo - 25/1
Raheem Sterling - 25/1
Eden Hazard - 40/1


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2019)

Fekir and Lallana news 


> *Nabil Fekir, who came so close to joining last summer, is available for just €15million.*
> 
> The Lyons forward is likely to be sold this summer as his club have decided to cash in, and there is sure to be serious interest in the 25-year-old.
> 
> Liverpool were linked with Fekir again in January after their failed move last summer, but it is unclear whether Jurgen Klopp still retains interest in him.





> *Adam Lallana has confirmed he will be staying put at Liverpool.*
> 
> Asked by PA if he was staying, Lallana said: “Yeah. Absolutely no question about it. I couldn't be happier here, winning Champions Leagues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2019)

Good piece on Matip #undroppable

How Joel Matip became one of Jurgen Klopp's undroppables at Liverpool


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Lallana news



That's a shame.  I thought we'd offload the sick-note-Bannana.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's a shame.  I thought we'd offload the sick-note-Bannana.


He was Klopp's actual next door neighbour for a long while and they are pretty buddy. I don't doubt his commitment to the club but he is injury prone and at best a squad/substitute player given the talent LFC have.


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's a shame.  I thought we'd offload the sick-note-Bannana.


I like lally, just a shame I can't remember him doing a single thing this season.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> at best a squad/substitute player given the talent LFC have.





belboid said:


> I like lally, just a shame I can't remember him doing a single thing this season.


Yeah but that's the thing. Given how long he's been with us I've had so many frustrating times squeezing myself into a seat on the kop and thinking "Fuck me my knees are fucking killing me and now No Brains is on".

He's got so much talent but he's never been fit and he just runs himself in circles when he does get a game, he's very frustrating to watch because you know if he ever got fully fit and gathered the confidence from playing more games he'd be a good sub. He did have one good run out for us this year, I can't remember the match, they do roll in to one these days but I had a posh seat off a mate of mine an I am wondering if I'm just being kind to him because my knees had more space 

He frustrates the hell out of me and I do think we need the strength in the squad that the likes of him and Studge just don't seem to bring when they're called on. Put Hendo, Shacko, Milner on the bench and they come out of the traps like men possessed. That's what we need.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2019)

> Switzerland 0-0 England
> Not good news for the Swiss - key man Xherdan Shaqiri has pulled something and immediately signals that he'll have to come off.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 11, 2019)

So I've pretty much come to terms that my first born won't be called Divock.

So instead I'm focusing in first words, it's inevitably going to be 'Allez, Allez, Allez' or 'Fuck the Mancs'.

Now, bare in mind, my first word was Food, my sister's was No and Mrs o87's was Horse, I feel this is definitely doable.

(Word/sentence, obviously.)


----------



## cybershot (Jun 11, 2019)

Watched the Steven Gerrard 'Make Us Dream' doc on Amazon Prime last night, it was a lot sadder than I was expecting it to be and ended up going to bed on a bit of a downer.

As a fan I suppose you take a lot for granted but defiantly more than once especially in the before and after G&H era he really had to carry the team then during the G&H era having to endure with Rafa who clearly couldn't deal with the emotional ticking time bomb that was Stevie G. You probably don't think about the emotional toll that takes on a local lad, then there was the two near misses in the Premier League weighing on him. Defiantly should have won more medals than he ever did by staying (just about) a one club man.

Worth a watch, maybe don't watch it before bed though unless you want to go to bed depressed or more depressed than you already are.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm not depressed at all. We're European Champions, and Stevie G will take over from Jurgen and win the League.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm not depressed at all. We're European Champions, and Stevie G will take over from Jurgen and win the League.



Unless he inherits a team that's well better than everyone else and has billions to spend and can't lose, quite frankly, I'd rather he stay away, he's too emotionally attached.

The Liverpool way (aka someone who's been in the boot room before) went once Houllier came in and sadly the game revolves around being an enterprise now, you get the best manager you possibly can, and at the moment as far as I'm concerned thats Klopp and you do whatever you can to secure his services for as long as Arsenal had Wenger.

I can see it being Souness MkII (especially if he came straight from Rangers) if Gerrard came.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 12, 2019)

I can't really see Gerrard becoming the manager. He'd have to show himself to be competent at a very high level before he'd even be considered and I'm not sure he's on a trajectory for that currently. Maybe one day if he learned his craft and had success abroad then yeah but I can't see it happening. 

Assistant coach under Jürgen maybe, which might well still be a plan, but he'll not walk into it from Rangers any time soon.

We don't need anyone any


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2019)

Not a bad set of opening fixtures there. Home game against Norwich is a nice start to the campaign. 

Also home to Arsenal/Chelsea  plus two winnable (on paper) away games


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 13, 2019)

NEW SEASON THREAD FOR NEW SEASON FIXTURES


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2019)

S☼I said:


> NEW SEASON THREAD FOR NEW SEASON FIXTURES


Oh yeah


----------

